# The 'what $hit can I post about 'thread



## Lavenderb

Post your banal crap here....keep the best crap fer Mavis' thread :lol:

Your pain meds aint working...I want to hear about it.
What $hit you are watching on tv, post it here....

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DoodlesRule

My thought for the day

Admit nothing, deny everything and make counter accusations


----------



## MoggyBaby

Is this the thread for the really boring sh!t???

I'll start. 

It's cloudy outside but rain doesn't look likely at this time which is good as I have a dicky hip at the moment and wouldn't want to fall over...!! :thumbsup:


----------



## myshkin

I wore my grey hiking socks today. Might wear the navy ones tomorrow.


----------



## Sal1972

I can't even think of anything boring to write . . . how sad is that


----------



## MoggyBaby

myshkin said:


> I wore my grey hiking socks today. Might wear the navy ones tomorrow.


I think navy socks is being very adventurous......  Are you sure you're ready for such a big fashion leap???


----------



## Lavenderb

myshkin said:


> I wore my grey hiking socks today. Might wear the navy ones tomorrow.


I nearly choked on my 'sugar free butterscotch' :lol:


----------



## Cheryl89

My OH's dad does my nut in and I want to punch him.

This is all


----------



## ForestWomble

Outside is blue sky with the occasional white cloud, temperature: cold. :yesnod:

I had a nuisance caller earlier telling me that a large sum of money had left my Nat West account and they needed my details before going any further......
I don't have a Nat West account plus if I did I have more money then I knew. 

Finally the washing up is draining and I've hung some washing outside.


----------



## gorgeous

I have literally got the shits! Frightened to fart incase I end up with spag bol in my nice white lacey knickers!


----------



## DoodlesRule

I thought it was the 1st of December on Sunday so now all my calendars are wrong and am confused.com


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell

Someone rang the buzzer today, said I was a delivery, not sure if the intercom is working as there's no noise when the door opens

No one came up though (or rang again)

Either they pressed the wrong flat (fair enough)

Rang us to let the in (in which case they are a moron, we are not the help centre and there is a help button for a reason!)

Or they've got lost in some delivery man black hole which wouldn't be a shock since most delivery people that arent herms or royal mail seem to have a problem with these flats


----------



## myshkin

MoggyBaby said:


> I think navy socks is being very adventurous......  Are you sure you're ready for such a big fashion leap???


It may sound adventurous and out there....but the truth is even more boring than you thought. All my walking stuff is grey, navy or black, so I never have to worry about being uncoordinated. I'm probably actually invisible, I'm so bland looking.


----------



## Cheryl89

gorgeous said:


> I have literally got the shits! Frightened to fart incase I end up with spag bol in my nice white lacey knickers!


BAHAHAHAHAAHAHA, I literally spat my coffee out :thumbsup:


----------



## gorgeous

Cheryl89 said:


> BAHAHAHAHAAHAHA, I literally spat my coffee out :thumbsup:


If you saw me now you wouldnt be laffing! Sat on the bog....frightened to move! The niise and smell is making me gag! :scared:


----------



## Cheryl89

gorgeous said:


> If you saw me now you wouldnt be laffing! Sat on the bog....frightened to move! The niise and smell is making me gag! :scared:


Oh my days!!!!!!! stop :lol:

But hope you feel better soon sh!tty knickers mwah xxxxxx :lol:


----------



## Julesky

I'm thinking about dying my hair.... has anyone else on the internet ever done that before?







Gorgeous... what a shame, get a good book and put the bathroom heater on


----------



## DoodlesRule

My dog had cow $hit all up his neck and under his chin on Saturday - he stunk and I was not happy


----------



## Julesky

gorgeous said:


> If you saw me now you wouldnt be laffing! Sat on the bog....frightened to move! The niise and *smell* is making me gag! :scared:


Flush woman, flush... for the love of god


----------



## Julesky

DoodlesRule said:


> My dog had cow $hit all up his neck and under his chin on Saturday - he stunk and I was not happy


I read that as my cow had a sh$t up his nexk... I was thinking, WOW- doodles has a pet cow!!

I'm a bit scared of cows.

Not the nice dairy ones, them grumpy meat bullies


----------



## Cheryl89

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA blimey guys, in a minute I'll be sh!tting my knickers from all this laughing :scared:

:lol:


----------



## Julesky

Cheryl89 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA blimey guys, in a minute I'll be sh!tting my knickers from all this laughing :scared:
> 
> :lol:


Decided to wear some today? Tuesday treat?


----------



## gorgeous

I am still sat on the loo with a siamese kitty sat in my knickers...i am laughing now!


----------



## Cheryl89

Julesky said:


> Decided to wear some today? Tuesday treat?


HAHAHAHAHA absolutely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## ForestWomble

gorgous: Hold your nose! 

But please I beg you, no more disgusting stuff, I've got lunch in 30 mins and am struggling to eat as it is without you lot putting off me lunch. 

*Backs slowly out of thread and puts a big warning sign outside the door*


----------



## Cheryl89

gorgeous said:


> I am still sat on the loo with a siamese kitty sat in my knickers...i am laughing now!


Crikey! That must of hurt! I wish I got presents like that whenever I went to the loo :crying:

:lol: xxx


----------



## DoodlesRule

gorgeous said:


> If you saw me now you wouldnt be laffing! Sat on the bog....frightened to move! The niise and smell is making me gag! :scared:


Blurgh, Gorgeous by name/gorgeous by nature 
 I speak in jest and hope you are better soon, send out for some imodeon or whatever its called



Julesky said:


> I read that as my cow had a sh$t up his nexk... I was thinking, WOW- doodles has a pet cow!!
> 
> I'm a bit scared of cows.
> 
> Not the nice dairy ones, them grumpy meat bullies


:lol::lol::lol: Naughty you made me laugh out loud and I am pretending to be at work


----------



## Julesky

Cheryl89 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA absolutely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


Me too


----------



## Mulish

I might want a hot drink but I'm not sure. I've been thinking about boiling the kettle just in case for 17 minutes now and it's making me vaguely irritated.

Julesky, I knew someone who dyed their hair once. Hope that helps.


----------



## Flamingoes

:001_unsure: been away two days and it seems to world of the forum has gone sinister :skep:


----------



## MoggyBaby

DoodlesRule said:


> I thought it was the 1st of December on Sunday so now all my calendars are wrong and am confused.com


It IS the 1st December on Sunday???? What year are your calendars?? There are some items which cannot be recycled ya know...... :w00t:



myshkin said:


> It may sound adventurous and out there....but the truth is even more boring than you thought. All my walking stuff is grey, navy or black, so I never have to worry about being uncoordinated. I'm probably actually invisible, I'm so bland looking.


You have progressed from beige. That alone is a big step.



Julesky said:


> I read that as my cow had a sh$t up his nexk... I was thinking, WOW- doodles has a pet cow!!


F*ck it!!! I laughed out loud and now the IWC knows I'm not working....


----------



## Julesky

DoodlesRule said:


> Blurgh, Gorgeous by name/gorgeous by nature
> I speak in jest and hope you are better soon, send out for some imodeon or whatever its called
> 
> :lol::lol::lol: Naughty you made me laugh out loud and I am pretending to be at work


I'd be round in a jiffy to desensitise myself to cows if you did, poo-neck included... pretty sure your canine companion would enjoy a cow friend? NO?Think of the epic adventures and all the poop rolling!



Mulish said:


> I might want a hot drink but I'm not sure. I've been thinking about boiling the kettle just in case for 17 minutes now and it's making me vaguely irritated.
> 
> Julesky, I knew someone who dyed their hair once. Hope that helps.


Did you know them well or vaguely? Was their name Morag?


----------



## redroses2106

there are already a few of these 

I am cold, I know this is really big news to you all and you will probably spend the rest of your day thinking about me and praying for me, but you need not worry to much, I have put some heating on and snuggled back under my duvet so fear not! 
I think I might make a stir fry for my dinner this evening, I know you all had to know this because your life wouldn't be complete without me telling you every single part of my life - I must actually start two threads about these so nobody misses them, I know how devastating that would be to you all


----------



## Firedog

I'm watching Storage Wars.


----------



## Julesky

Firedog said:


> I'm watching Storage Wars.


Living the dream.


----------



## Cheryl89

Firedog said:


> I'm watching Storage Wars.


I love that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahaha. He talks so BLOOMING fast! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mulish

Julesky said:


> Did you know them well or vaguely? Was their name Morag?


I don't really like to give too much personal info out on the internet, sorry.

I'm not saying you are definitely trying to groom me and/or steal my new wellies but it seems highly likely given the givens, etc.


----------



## Flamingoes

I really can NOT get this piece of snot out of my nose and it's being :mad5: ing me all day


----------



## DoodlesRule

MoggyBaby said:


> It IS the 1st December on Sunday???? What year are your calendars?? There are some items which cannot be recycled ya know...... :w00t:


I know that now I am not stupid you know  Sunday just gone was the 24th and I thought it was ................... oh I give up

For all, I would like to make it clear I DO NOT HAVE A PET COW or any other bovine type of creature.

Can you imagine the size of poo bag you would need


----------



## MoggyBaby

Julesky said:


> I'm thinking about dying my hair.... has anyone else on the internet ever done that before?


I haven't dyed my hair on the internet but I have done it over the bath a few times with reasonable success.


----------



## Julesky

Mulish said:


> I don't really like to give too much personal info out on the internet, sorry.
> 
> I'm not saying you are definitely trying to groom me and/or steal my new wellies but it seems highly likely given the givens, etc.


Is YOUR name Morag then? Seems likely.

Sorry , keep your wellies, I don't take advice from people called Morag- in 1996 I once bought an apple off a Morag at a fayre, she said it would be sweet and juicy and it was slightly sour.

Don't think I will dye my hair after all.

I'd like to thank you anyway so why don't you just send me your bank account deets and the passwords so I don't inconvenience you later and I'll deposite a wee surprise in them later today?


----------



## tincan

Flamingoes said:


> I really can NOT get this piece of snot out of my nose and it's being :mad5: ing me all day


Thank goodness flams it's only snot , if it were sh1t up there then you would be in serious trouble , and there's way loads of cac around


----------



## Julesky

DoodlesRule said:


> I know that now I am not stupid you know  Sunday just gone was the 24th and I thought it was ................... oh I give up
> 
> For all, I would like to make it clear I DO NOT HAVE A PET COW or any other bovine type of creature.
> 
> *YET*
> Can you imagine the size of poo bag you would need





MoggyBaby said:


> I haven't dyed my hair on the internet but I have done it over the bath a few times with reasonable success.


Is your name Morag?


----------



## Guest

Yes on sunday it's 1st December, I know because I'm working on Sunday.


----------



## Mulish

Flamingoes said:


> I really can NOT get this piece of snot out of my nose and it's being :mad5: ing me all day


Flim-Flam it is lovely to have you back among us and to celebrate, and also to maybe help shift your stuck snot, should I ever get around to putting the kettle on, I'll make you a brew.


----------



## Julesky

I have to go empty the dog- looking forward to catching up whence I return...

Flamingoes, defo don't blow... think that might have been what started Gorgeous...


----------



## DoodlesRule

MoggyBaby said:


> I haven't dyed my hair on the internet but I have done it over the bath a few times with reasonable success.


:lol::lol:

that reminds me years ago when he was about 13 I gave into my son nagging and dyed his hair I warned had never done such a thing and it could very wrong. I made him sit in the bath cus I didn't want a dyed floor - my friend said I was cruel.

My son said I was cruel too because it went canary yellow (his hair not hte bath)  well I did warn him!!


----------



## Flamingoes

tincan said:


> Thank goodness flams it's only snot , if it were sh1t up there then you would be in serious trouble , and there's way loads of cac around


it just wont go :crying:

Wait!

*fetches hoover*

ps not typing on my phone, just round critters :yesnod: :001_wub:


----------



## Sal1972

danielled said:


> Yes on sunday it's 1st December, I know because I'm working on Sunday.


Thank goodness!! Not that you're working of course; but thank goodness I'm not going mad after all  (I was frantically checking all my calendars for a while there!!)


----------



## Mulish

Julesky said:


> Is YOUR name Morag then? Seems likely.
> 
> Sorry , keep your wellies, I don't take advice from people called Morag- in 1996 I once bought an apple off a Morag at a fayre, she said it would be sweet and juicy and it was slightly sour.
> 
> Don't think I will dye my hair after all.
> 
> I'd like to thank you anyway so why don't you just send me your bank account deets and the passwords so I don't inconvenience you later and I'll deposite a wee surprise in them later today?


Oh ffs! I'm not Morag and even if I was there was a completely legitimate reason for me being wrong about that apple as I have a tragic taste bud problem that you simply don't understand.

I'll PM you the bank deets. Never know what sort of dodgy characters might read them otherwise


----------



## Flamingoes

Mucous zero - emma one


----------



## Royoyo

I have a belly button, that is all.


----------



## simplysardonic

Hello peeps, banal factoid of the day- this time last year (or thereabouts) I had a boil in a really awkward place, Lavs will probably remember


----------



## Mulish

Flamingoes said:


> Mucous zero - emma one


Well done, you! Did you use the hoover?


----------



## cinnamontoast

Julesky said:


> I'm thinking about dying my hair.... has anyone else on the internet ever done that before?


One time, maybe. Who's asking? My mother's bath is still stippled with brown spots. Fortunately, I don't live there, so she can't blame me.



Julesky said:


> Is your name Morag?


Are you my mummy?

I did not sleep, I have a throat that feels like pepper has been poured down it. Unfortunately, it's my throat. :scared: I very nearly threw up in briefing, but restrained myself.


----------



## Happy Paws2

I have been freezing all morning, OH just got home and said! why don't you turn the heating up :huh: :blush: why didn't I think of that :blushing:


----------



## MoggyBaby

Julesky said:


> Is your name Morag?


Senga. Why? Do I need to be called Morag?



Flamingoes said:


> it just wont go :crying:
> 
> Wait!
> 
> *fetches hoover*


This is NOT going to be good.....










:scared:

.


----------



## welshjet

Not sh$t or snot related 

But at half five this morning I screamed the dreaded word.

One of my darling furbies chucked their guts up and believe.me sh$t was what I shouted whem I stepped in it

Serves me right, moral of story is wear slippers

But why do they hurl, walk away then hurl in about 3 or 4 different places 

:mad2: and I couldn't tell which one of the buggers it was


----------



## cinnamontoast

Yes, if only they'd lie with their little nose next to it as if pointing at their own vomit  With three dogs, I often wish they would! :yesnod:


----------



## Mulish

Happy Paws said:


> I have been freezing all morning, OH just got home and said! why don't you turn the heating up :huh: :blush: why didn't I think of that :blushing:


That's why us lady folk need the manly men blokes to look after us :yesnod:


----------



## gorgeous

Update..one is now off the loo! :thumbsup: Still have a gurgly tummy but feel not too explodable if that makes sense! 

And siamese kitty not in knickers anymore but having snuggles!


----------



## Flamingoes

simplysardonic said:


> Hello peeps, banal factoid of the day- this time last year (or thereabouts) I had a boil in a really awkward place, Lavs will probably remember


:drool: so much fun to squeeze. I love puss



Mulish said:


> Well done, you! Did you use the hoover?


:yesnod:

and bogs that made me joke on apple xx

Mogs *sigh* shifts dog*


----------



## Mulish

Flamingoes said:


> and bogs that made me joke on apple xx
> 
> Mogs *sigh* shifts dog*


Maybe Myshkin the Killer of Joy (as I like to think of her) could tell you how to switch Bumble's auto-correct off?


----------



## welshjet

gorgeous said:


> Update..one is now off the loo! :thumbsup: Still have a gurgly tummy but feel not too explodable if that makes sense!
> 
> And siamese kitty not in knickers anymore but having snuggles!


Hmmm I do hope they were clean nicks


----------



## LDK1

I did some gardening this morning. Might do some this afternoon - haven't decided yet.


----------



## lilythepink

damn!! just made a cup of tea and the tea bag split.


----------



## simplysardonic

lilythepink said:


> damn!! just made a cup of tea and the tea bag split.


Teehee mine didn't :lol:

*swigs from mug*


----------



## Flamingoes

Mulish said:


> Maybe Myshkin the Killer of Joy (as I like to think of her) could tell you how to switch Bumble's auto-correct off?


I've looked EVERYWHERE but there's no button nof any sort except a nose.

Mogs, I''ve just realised I've taken over a bit, sorry


----------



## Mulish

lilythepink said:


> damn!! just made a cup of tea and the tea bag split.





simplysardonic said:


> Teehee mine didn't :lol:
> 
> *swigs from mug*


I have a latte and thus win the internet hot drink competition I just made up _*bows with a magnanimous air and sweeps from the thread!*_

_*realises latte got slopped during bow but ignores it and hopes no-one else saw*_


----------



## DoodlesRule

Royoyo said:


> I have a belly button, that is all.


Wow just a talking belly button thats amazing, is the rest of you like say vapour or something :scared:


----------



## simplysardonic

Mulish said:


> I have a latte and thus win the internet hot drink competition I just made up _*bows with a magnanimous air and sweeps from the thread!*_
> 
> _*realises latte got slopped during bow but ignores it and hopes no-one else saw*_


Only if it's a _chai_ latte, any of the coffee flavour ones you can keep to yourself- coffee is evil.... pure, brown, smelly evil!


----------



## Mulish

Flamingoes said:


> I've looked EVERYWHERE but there's no button nof any sort except a nose.
> 
> Mogs, I''ve just realised I've taken over a bit, sorry


Everywhere???  Have you tried switching him off and then on again?


----------



## MoggyBaby

Flamingoes said:


> I've looked EVERYWHERE but there's no button nof any sort except a nose.
> 
> *Mogs, I''ve just realised I've taken over a bit, sorry*


Not my thread. I don't care!!!   

I am having my lunch now - it's a cheese, ham and pickle sandwich without bread!


----------



## MoggyBaby

simplysardonic said:


> Only if it's a _chai_ latte, any of the coffee flavour ones you can keep to yourself- coffee is evil....* pure, brown, smelly evil!*


Ermmmm.... I think you'll find that was Gorgeous..... Singing:


----------



## Royoyo

DoodlesRule said:


> Wow just a talking belly button thats amazing, is the rest of you like say vapour or something :scared:


Yes Doodlesrule, you are so right. Sometimes I find it hard to type because I'm just a belly button, yano? Bad times.

ETA -Mulish, I'm an innie of course. ....


----------



## Mulish

DoodlesRule said:


> Wow just a talking belly button thats amazing, is the rest of you like say vapour or something :scared:


I think that's getting too personal now. Royoyoyoyoyoyoyo (sp?) you don't have to answer that. Although I'm curious as to whether you're an innie or an outie?



simplysardonic said:


> Only if it's a _chai_ latte, any of the coffee flavour ones you can keep to yourself- coffee is evil.... pure, brown, smelly evil!


I think it's a caramel one but it doesn't matter because you can't go around changing the rules suddenly just because I won. Tut tut :nono:


----------



## cinnamontoast

Mulish said:


> I have a latte and thus win the internet hot drink competition I just made up _*bows with a magnanimous air and sweeps from the thread!*_
> 
> _*realises latte got slopped during bow but ignores it and hopes no-one else saw*_


No, no, NO!! I have hot and sour cupasoup so yah boo!! *I thank you*


----------



## simplysardonic

Ooh bonfire. And my lips are still chapped, I'm hereby calling this new disease that only afflicts me when I go to Birmingham 'Brummie Crust'


----------



## DoodlesRule

MoggyBaby said:


> Not my thread. I don't care!!!
> 
> I am having my lunch now - it's a cheese, ham and pickle sandwich without bread!


I had a grated cheese & mayo sarnie, wish I had done without the bread as the crusts were a bit dry but then just a load of cheese and mayo would have been a bit messy to eat


----------



## MoggyBaby

simplysardonic said:


> Ooh bonfire. And my lips are still chapped, I'm hereby calling this new disease that only afflicts me when I go to Birmingham *'Brummie Crust'*


I thiiiiiiiiiink that name might already be in use for something else which can be crusty.......... (bleugh!!) :scared:


----------



## Mulish

cinnamontoast said:


> No, no, NO!! I have hot and sour cupasoup so yah boo!! *I thank you*


That is not a drink, it is a meal in a cup, thus it does not count and I remain victorious. All hail me!


----------



## MoggyBaby

DoodlesRule said:


> I had a grated cheese & mayo sarnie, wish I had done without the bread as the crusts were a bit dry but then just a load of cheese and mayo would have been a bit messy to eat


Not if you use a plate and cutlery.......... 

Honestly..... You Stokies..... What ya loike??????


----------



## Mulish

simplysardonic said:


> Ooh bonfire. And my lips are still chapped, I'm hereby calling this new disease that only afflicts me when I go to Birmingham 'Brummie Crust'


Sounds like a pie topping. "Oh yeah, I made that there steak and Vimto pie with a traditional Brummie Crust just like me Grandma showed me."


----------



## myshkin

Mulish said:


> Maybe Myshkin the Killer of Joy (as I like to think of her) could tell you how to switch Bumble's auto-correct off?


Oh that really made me giggle!

The Killer of Joy, invisible to all in her bland navy and grey villian outfit, bringing boredom wherever she goes.....


----------



## cinnamontoast

simplysardonic said:


> Ooh bonfire. And my lips are still chapped, I'm hereby calling this new disease that only afflicts me when I go to Birmingham 'Brummie Crust'


You should do a thread in Health about that. Sounds serious. Almost (but not quite) as serious as my splinter issues which were quite frankly affecting my life. :yesnod:



Mulish said:


> That is not a drink, it is a meal in a cup, thus it does not count and I remain victorious. All hail me!


No, I drank it, it is NOT in fact a meal. :nonod: I still win I had the meal later-sausage sammich and cake. OMG, I've not had cake for so long!!


----------



## Mulish

myshkin said:


> Oh that really made me giggle!
> 
> The Killer of Joy, invisible to all in her bland navy and grey villian outfit, bringing boredom wherever she goes.....


Admittedly it's not the most glamorous of super powers and you'll never get your own film, like Despicable Me but you'll be a real hit at the insomnia clinic.



cinnamontoast said:


> You should do a thread in Health about that. Sounds serious. Almost (but not quite) as serious as my splinter issues which were quite frankly affecting my life. :yesnod:
> 
> No, I drank it, it is NOT in fact a meal. :nonod: I still win I had the meal later-sausage sammich and cake. OMG, I've not had cake for so long!!


Fine, I don't care enough to argue about a silly internet title, I'm above all that.

However, and completely unconnected to the bitterness I'm not in any way feeling, I don't think your splinter can be that bad if you're eating sausage sarnies and cake, though. When I had a splinter I could barely manage tea and crumpets.


----------



## cinnamontoast

Mulish said:


> Admittedly it's not the most glamorous of super powers and you'll never get your own film, like Despicable Me but you'll be a real hit at the insomnia clinic.
> 
> Fine, I don't care enough to argue about a silly internet title, I'm above all that.
> 
> However, and completely unconnected to the bitterness I'm not in any way feeling, I don't think your splinter can be that bad if you're eating sausage sarnies and cake, though. When I had a splinter I could barely manage tea and crumpets.


Had you bothered to check :mad5: you would have seen that I finally managed to excavate it, at great personal danger to myself, I might add, the day before yesterday in the bath. :yesnod:


----------



## Mulish

cinnamontoast said:


> Had you bothered to check :mad5: you would have seen that I finally managed to excavate it, at great personal danger to myself, I might add, the day before yesterday in the bath. :yesnod:


Why would I check? I'm not your stalker and despite the fact I've been on here all afternoon I do have a life, you know! Maybe it's not as exciting as yours with your meals in a cup and _*"baths"*_ but at least I'm not a big, Hot Drink Winner's Crown stealing meanie. Unlike some!

Namely you! Cinnamontoast if that's even your real name


----------



## gerbilmummy

I have had a very exciting morning cleaning, had lunch now I might do some gardening this afternoon........ not sure, I'll have to get back to you on that one.


----------



## DoodlesRule

Someone has just [email protected] outside my office door


----------



## suzy93074

Just embarrassed myself to a customer on the phone - was getting his details up and looking for his order ...and said "ah yes can just see you peeking out there" :O fook only knows why I said that - he laughed and said im glad im only peeking!!! I want to dieeeeeeeeeeeee:001_huh:


----------



## koekemakranka

I have a phantom pain in the butt. It's either from eating too many turnips or I have a tapeworm. I am scared it will enter my brain and I will assassinate someone. If I put chillblain remedy in a capsule and use it as a suppository, would that help? Unfortunately I have run out of capsules because Boots won't let me have any more. Can I wrap the meds in old sausage skins instead? (I have six discarded sausage skins in the bin from lunch). Or would a crisp packet be better? I don't want to suffocate the tapeworm though....

Oh, such a quandary!


----------



## MoggyBaby

DoodlesRule said:


> Someone has just [email protected] outside my office door


I just farted...... Singing:


----------



## Sophiebee

Im sooo cold, the heatings on, i have a thick jumper, snuggled in my duvet, and im still bl00dy freezing!!! I phoned my oh to let him know (i thought hed be interested...) and he suggested a bath  this means id have to emerge from my duvet cocoon and take off my clothes!! I think hes gone mad/may secretely be trying to give me pneumonia (sp)


----------



## Holtie

I am so broody at the moment but thank goodness my OH is not here to read this or he'd have 'puppies'!! I have just seen my friend's Norfolk Terrier five day old pups and they are so gorgeous!!



There were three boys but sadly one was stillborn - RIP Banjo xxx
The other two are Jack & Beau xx


----------



## Holtie

MoggyBaby said:


> I just farted...... Singing:


You've been eating that soup again!!


----------



## Hanwombat

I'm at work... until 5 :yikes:

Popped home at lunch for an hour and walked Io :thumbup1:

My boyfriends family are coming over on Sunday and I really cannot be arsed!!!


----------



## CRL

im sorry, i cant tell you what sh*t i want to post about as im busy washing my hair.


----------



## Julesky

Goodness me- seems I missed a lot ... p.s Doodles, no cows in fields but got caught in one of their traps (Gate) and have ripped a big slash down my thumb on barbed wire- blood everywhere, my 4 legged companion did not give one single hoot as he was on the trail of delicious mices..



Mulish said:


> Oh ffs! I'm not Morag and even if I was there was a completely legitimate reason for me being wrong about that apple as I have a tragic taste bud problem that you simply don't understand.
> 
> I'll PM you the bank deets. Never know what sort of dodgy characters might read them otherwise


Just fire them on here- no one would ever be underhand or devious on the internet or in real life.
I heard about this taste bud issue, same story Morag told me- convenient eh?



MoggyBaby said:


> Not my thread. I don't care!!!
> 
> I am having my lunch now - it's a cheese, ham and pickle sandwich without bread!


How does that work, is the ham the 'bread or the cheese the 'bread'



DoodlesRule said:


> I had a grated *cheese & mayo sarnie*, wish I had done without the bread as the crusts were a bit dry but then just a load of cheese and mayo would have been a bit messy to eat


What is this sorcery? Cheese... with Mayonnaise....


----------



## MoggyBaby

koekemakranka said:


> I have a phantom pain in the butt. It's either from eating too many turnips or I have a tapeworm. I am scared it will enter my brain and I will assassinate someone. If I put chillblain remedy in a capsule and use it as a suppository, would that help? Unfortunately I have run out of capsules because Boots won't let me have any more. Can I wrap the meds in old sausage skins instead? (I have six discarded sausage skins in the bin from lunch). Or would a crisp packet be better? I don't want to suffocate the tapeworm though....
> 
> Oh, such a quandary!


A man had been feeling sick for several days. Finally he decided to try a new doctor who had just moved into town.

After hearing the man's symptoms and listening to his belly with a stethoscope the doctor told him that he had a tapeworm. "Oh, is that bad? How can I get rid of it?" asked the man. "Come in tomorrow and bring a hard boiled egg and a lemon cookie," said the doctor. When he saw a puzzled look cross the man's face, the doctor said, "Trust me. I'm the doctor."

So, the next day the man brings in the hard boiled egg and the lemon cookie. "Drop your pants, and bend over," says the doctor. "What?" says the man. "Trust me. I'm the doctor," says the doctor. So, the man drops his pants and bends over. SWOOSH! The doctor shoves the egg up his rear. "Whoa! Hold on a minute, Jack!" screams the man. "Hold still and trust me. I'm the doctor," says the doctor. About a minute later, SWOOSH! up goes the lemon cookie. "Now pull up your pants and come back tomorrow with a hard boiled egg and a lemon cookie," says the doctor. As the infuriated man starts to protest the doctor says, "Trust me. I'm the doctor."

So, the man comes in the next day and he brings the hard boiled egg and the lemon cookie. "Drop your pants and bend over," says the doctor. "This again?" yells the man. "Trust me. I'm the doctor," says the doctor. So, the man drops his pants and bends over. SWOOSH! The doctor shoves the egg up his rear. "Oh! I can't believe I'm doing this!" says the man. "Hold still now and trust me. I'm the doctor," says the doctor. About a minute later, SWOOSH! up goes the lemon cookie. "Now pull up your pants and come back tomorrow with another hard boiled egg and another lemon cookie," says the doctor. As the man starts to shake his head the doctor says, "Trust me. I'm the doctor."

So, this goes on all week until one day, after the man pulls up his pants, the doctor says, "Now come in tomorrow and bring a hard boiled egg and a hammer." As the man turns pale the doctor says, "Trust me. I'm the doctor."

The man gets no sleep that night worried to death about what the hammer is going to feel like when it gets shoved up in him. He almost stays home, but he still feels sick. So far the treatments haven't helped and he's afraid he'll have to start over if he goes to a new doctor.

The man comes in the next day and he brings the hard boiled egg and the hammer. "Drop your pants and bend over," says the doctor. "But, why do we need a hammer?" asks the man nervously. "Trust me. I'm the doctor," says the doctor. The man drops his pants and bends over. SWOOSH! The doctor shoves the egg up his rear. "Please!" says the man, terrified of what is to come next. "Hold still and trust me. I'm the doctor," says the doctor. About a minute later, the man is about to pass out from terror and he is involuntarily clenching his rear as tight as he can. Then nothing happens. Several more minutes pass and he starts to relax. The man is about to straighten up and ask the doctor what happened when the tapeworm sticks its head out his rear and yells, "Where's my lemon cookie?!"

And WHAM! Down comes the hammer.

And THAT is how you do it!!! :thumbup:


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods

I woke up this morning .............................


----------



## CRL

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> I woke up this morning .............................


im so happy for you.


----------



## koekemakranka

CRL said:


> im so happy for you.


Oooh a poem....
I woke up this morning....
Im so happy for you
A new day is dawnin'
No need to be blue....
I farted a turnip....
Goody for you!


----------



## CRL

koekemakranka said:


> Oooh a poem....
> I woke up this morning....
> Im so happy for you
> A new day is dawnin'
> No need to be blue....
> *I farted a turnip....*
> Goody for you!


that must have been painful


----------



## Hanwombat

I just ate a REALLY strong Baileys cheesecake and feel tipsy at work :biggrin:


----------



## DoodlesRule

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> I woke up this morning .............................


Thats always a bonus :001_huh:


----------



## Holtie

Hanwombat said:


> I just ate a REALLY strong Baileys cheesecake and feel tipsy at work :biggrin:


Om nom nom!!
Sounds like I may have a new addiction!!


----------



## MCWillow

1 hr and 42 minutes til I can go home.

God I hate my job sometimes - actually I love my job, I just get peed off with the people I work with


----------



## suzy93074

MCWillow said:


> 1 hr and 42 minutes til I can go home.
> 
> God I hate my job sometimes - actually I love my job, I just get peed off with the people I work with


Know that feeling hun! :thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## westie~ma

Might use my new tennis bag tonight, if I can be bothered to move everything over :001_huh:


----------



## gorgeous

westie~ma said:


> Might use my new tennis bag tonight, if I can be bothered to move everything over :001_huh:


Why not get new stuff for your new bag? Then no need to move everything over!


----------



## westie~ma

gorgeous said:


> Why not get new stuff for your new bag? Then no need to move everything over!


My racquets have been newly strung and new grips. I got new balls yesterday 

Just gotta move my stuff over but its easier to just take the old bag


----------



## LDK1

*UPDATE!*

I _did_ do some more gardening this afternoon - but not much.


----------



## MoggyBaby

MCWillow said:


> actually I love my job, I just get peed off with the people I work with


I LURVE the people I work with!!!! 

_*Moggybaby checks this is the 'Lie Your T!ts Off' Thread.......*_



westie~ma said:


> My racquets have been newly strung and new grips. *I got new balls yesterday*
> 
> Just gotta move my stuff over but *its easier to just take the old bag*


I always thought you were a woman WM - I sit corrected!!!!!! :yikes:

:lol:

.


----------



## cinnamontoast

Mulish said:


> Why would I check? I'm not your stalker and despite the fact I've been on here all afternoon I do have a life, you know! Maybe it's not as exciting as yours with your meals in a cup and _*"baths"*_ but at least I'm not a big, Hot Drink Winner's Crown stealing meanie. Unlike some!
> 
> Namely you! Cinnamontoast if that's even your real name


Damn! You discovered me!! It's not my real name  My real name is........no, wait, you're trying to trick me!! If I tell you my real name, I'll have to kill you!!


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods

................. I am sitting down!!................


----------



## MoggyBaby

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> ................. I am sitting down!!................


:yikes: :yikes:

_*Moggybaby falls over in shock at this announcment.......................*_

.


----------



## DoodlesRule

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> ................. I am sitting down!!................


Me too, but I was standing up a few minutes ago and I walked around :yesnod:


----------



## MoggyBaby

In two minutes time I will be switching off my pooter.

In 2.5 minutes time I'll be putting on my coat.

In 3.5 mins time I will be walking to the car and getting my keys out of my pocket.

In 4 mins time, I will be starting the car and driving home.


----------



## moggiemum

DoodlesRule said:


> Me too, but I was standing up a few minutes ago and I walked around :yesnod:


i thought you was whisking eggs?


----------



## MCWillow

And I'm home


----------



## Meezey

I am at work. 

That's all.


----------



## moggiemum

i just posted in the [email protected] thread, thats all


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell

Oh it's good news! The OHs dads cancer hasn't spread!


----------



## moggiemum

thats bloody brilliant news , my bf's dad's in remission too


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell

moggiemum said:


> thats bloody brilliant news , my bf's dad's in remission too


Oh that's wonderful!


----------



## CaliDog

I just made a yummy Curry!! :cornut:


----------



## moggiemum

CaliDog said:


> I just made a yummy Curry!! :cornut:


hey that should be in the "whats for tea thread "

ooee what flavour, and dont say curry flavour,...:001_huh:, i mean korma? madras? etc
dont just leave us hanging


----------



## cinnamontoast

DoodlesRule said:


> Me too, but I was standing up a few minutes ago and I walked around :yesnod:


Oh, well done! 

We just had a massive pizza. Onna plate


----------



## CaliDog

moggiemum said:


> hey that should be in the "whats for tea thread "
> 
> ooee what flavour, and dont say curry flavour,...:001_huh:, i mean korma? madras? etc
> dont just leave us hanging


Tastes like chip shop curry


----------



## simplysardonic

Somebody slap me with a wet mushroom, I've just posted a banal thread :frown2: I'm doomed!


----------



## Gemmaa

After all the hassle of getting my lower wisdom teeth removed, and how awful it was after the op...my upper wisdom teeth have just started coming through properly, one at an angle, huge ulcers, and...well, let's just say I have a new found respect for teething babies.

Now I'm going to sit in the dark eating rusks, and dribbling :glare:.


----------



## moggiemum

big hugs gemma dont get me started on teeth


----------



## Guest

Gemmaa said:


> Now I'm going to sit in the dark eating rusks, and dribbling :glare:.


Strangley, i fancied buying some rusks the other day. We used to get some lovely apricot 'ruskmen' from Boots many moons ago!!!


----------



## moggiemum

i used to loveeeeeeeeeeee gripe water when i was younger, i would even pretend to be ill just to get a glug oops does that make me an addict:001_huh: , i havent seen it around for years, anyone else???


----------



## Meezey

I love rusks.


Still at work.


I love twiglets.

POTATOES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lavenderb

moggiemum said:


> i used to loveeeeeeeeeeee gripe water when i was younger, i would even pretend to be ill just to get a glug oops does that make me an addict:001_huh: , i havent seen it around for years, anyone else???


What does it taste like?


----------



## Iheartcats

Emmerdale's just started that's why I'm on here. Can't be bothered with that nonsense!


----------



## Royoyo

Iheartcats said:


> Emmerdale's just started that's why I'm on here. Can't be bothered with that nonsense!


The theme tune actually sends me to sleep, it's a depressing one


----------



## moggiemum

Lavenderb said:


> What does it taste like?


ooeeee at fist im thinking was it fennel ...mm..no so i had to look it up ...and just discovered that that lovely lovely stuff was in fact dill yumyumyum

very old fashioned remedy for teething and tummy upsets


----------



## Valanita

I go to bed in fleecy PJ's & wear fluffy socks as well. If it gets real cold I'll add underneath my PJ's a thermal vest. Reason, OH has the heating off from 11.30 p.m. til 7 a.m. the next day, every day.


----------



## simplysardonic

Meezey said:


> I love rusks.
> 
> Still at work.
> 
> I love twiglets.
> 
> POTATOES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:lol: :skep:


----------



## MCWillow

I thought D had got me a cream cake for after dinner :thumbup: . I just pulled the box out to see what kind (he knows cream appleturnovers are my favourite :drool: ) 
















































































and its a chicken pie :cryin:


----------



## Wyrekin

Yellow, oh wait it's not supposed to be that colour...


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods

................I just farted...................


----------



## Hanwombat

I'm playing Super Mario Allstars on the snes  Io is asleep next to me


----------



## tincan

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> ................I just farted...................


:yikes::yikes:hmy:hmy::ciappa::ciappa: ............ Did you light it :biggrin:


----------



## button50

At work and shattered today. Got a nice 4 day weekend to help my parents move into their new home across the road from me.


----------



## Mulish

moggiemum said:


> i used to loveeeeeeeeeeee gripe water when i was younger, i would even pretend to be ill just to get a glug oops does that make me an addict:001_huh: , i havent seen it around for years, anyone else???





Lavenderb said:


> What does it taste like?


My mum used to tell me how much I loved gripe water as a baby and any time they ran out she'd have to dip my dummy in sherry instead or I'd be inconsolable. So I'd guess it tastes a bit like sherry? I think the original gripe water did have booze in it so could just be I wasn't a fussy drunk as a wee'un.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods

............... going to have a bath .......................


----------



## Guest

Hanwombat said:


> I'm playing Super Mario Allstars on the snes  Io is asleep next to me


Thats it...stuff the PS3, the Wii, , the 360, the lads new Xbox One. I'm getting a SNES*** out this weekend...and an original Playstation for a bit of Time Crisis!!!


*** _it may even be a 'Super Famicom' if i'm feeling saucy_


----------



## Hanwombat

jon bda said:


> Thats it...stuff the PS3, the Wii, , the 360, the lads new Xbox One. I'm getting a SNES*** out this weekend...and an original Playstation for a bit of Time Crisis!!!
> 
> 
> *** _it may even be a 'Super Famicom' if i'm feeling saucy_


The LADS new Xbox one.... excuse me? 

I got the n64 games out too!!


----------



## MoggyBaby

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> ................I just farted...................


Have you been eating my soup????? :skep:


----------



## cheekyscrip

my dd posed dilemma...


what is better : 


verbal diarrhoea or mental constipation?


----------



## Guest

Hanwombat said:


> The LADS new Xbox one.... excuse me?
> 
> I got the n64 games out too!!


#1 son with his new job treated himself to a release day Xbox One after weeks of saving, its shut safely in the 'lads' bedroom ...And N64...Goldeneye!!!


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods

out of the bath now x


----------



## CaliDog

ARHH ARHH ARHH ARHH . . . . Just needed to get that scream out


----------



## cheekyscrip

hate ,pettey hate when my posts being jumped over like cow jumped over the moon...






go back folks and like them....




or yawillhave holly berry all around


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods

I am posting on a thread in PF x


----------



## cheekyscrip

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> I am posting on a thread in PF x


stop that jumping!!! NOW!!! back to the button! RAUS!!! SCHNELA!


----------



## Valanita

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> ................I just farted...................


So did I.


----------



## Mulish

cheekyscrip said:


> stop that jumping!!! NOW!!! back to the button! RAUS!!! SCHNELA!


I think you should rename yourself bossyscrip rrr:

However, to answer the question set by your dd (which stands for what? I've always wondered) neither are healthy states in which to live. Digest plenty of brain bran and your thoughts and speech will be firm, moist and regular.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods

................ I have just seen something that made me smile


----------



## simplysardonic

Oohoohooh there's been a development in my throat, it looks like there may be a cold on the way :thumbup1:

Yip-bloody-pee


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods

Mulish said:


> I think you should rename yourself bossyscrip rrr:
> 
> However, to answer the question set by your *dd* (which stands for what? I've always wondered) neither are healthy states in which to live. Digest plenty of brain bran and your thoughts and speech will be firm, moist and regular.


Darling Daughter
Dearest Daughter
Dopey Daughter x (I have 2 of the last)


----------



## Mulish

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> Darling Daughter
> Dearest Daughter
> Dopey Daughter x (I have 2 of the last)


Why thank you kindly. I also have two dds in that case. The definition would vary from day to day


----------



## GlitterPup

I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO POST ABOUT. :mad5:
-Twiddles thumbs-


----------



## GlitterPup

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> ................I just farted...................


Lovely, thanks for sharing! :thumbup1:


----------



## tincan

The heating is being a bugg-a  methinks the pump is on the way out  ......... Where's that ruddy hammer


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods

I am going to bed now to read and then sleep - if your hear of a murder in Surrey dont panic its just me dealing with the OH's snoring :mad5:


----------



## GlitterPup

I suppose you could just write a lot of rubbish and get your post count up! :lol:


----------



## tincan

GlitterPup said:


> Lovely, thanks for sharing! :thumbup1:


Hey if you can't fart amongst friends , then there's no hope


----------



## GlitterPup

tincan said:


> Hey if you can't fart amongst friends , then there's no hope


Pahahaha! Well, alrighty then. Shall I let you all know when I 'drop one' as one would politely put it? :lol:


----------



## Julesky

Valanita said:


> So did I.


Valanita- I have always pictured you as quite the delicate lady... i hope you meant 'fluffed'- if at all

Think it's cause you have a nice user name


----------



## Holtie

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> ................I just farted...................





Valanita said:


> So did I.


No bliddy wonder it's windy here!!


----------



## moggiemum

cheekyscrip said:


> my dd posed dilemma...
> 
> what is better :
> 
> verbal diarrhoea or mental constipation?


rock and a hard place springs to mind, sorry cant help

but to quote Floydd- i d rather be "comfortably numb" , -than uncomfortably dumb  sooooooooooo i'd have to go with verbal diarrhoea as im sure lots of you know already


----------



## Meezey

Still in work.........


----------



## GlitterPup

So somebody tells me my name is mentioned on the PF Facebook group yet I am yet to be added, anybody wanna share?


----------



## cheekyscrip

moggiemum said:


> rock and a hard place springs to mind, sorry cant help
> 
> but to quote Floydd- i d rather be "comfortably numb" , -than uncomfortably dumb  sooooooooooo i'd have to go with verbal diarrhoea as im sure lots of you know already


problem starts when you have both afflictions simultaneously ..... :lol:

plus mood swings and a keyboard!


----------



## moggiemum

quote- glitterpup;=So somebody tells me my name is mentioned on the PF Facebook group yet I am yet to be added, anybody wanna share?end quote


i have no clue^^^? but i managed to like a post twice the other night, i kid you not it was like moggiemum and moggiemum like this post -so weird, i may complain , but i really did like the post


----------



## GlitterPup

moggiemum said:


> quote- glitterpup;=So somebody tells me my name is mentioned on the PF Facebook group yet I am yet to be added, anybody wanna share?end quote
> 
> i have no clue^^^? but i managed to like a post twice the other night, i kid you not it was like moggiemum and moggiemum like this post -so weird, i may complain , but i really did like the post


If you're on the group will you go see if i'm named at all as someone told me I was but hasn't got any information to add on that.. It's Sammy 'H'


----------



## moggiemum

cheekyscrip said:


> problem starts when you have both afflictions simultaneously ..... :lol:
> 
> plus mood swings and a keyboard!


thats me^^^i do try to keep it real, honest


----------



## Hanwombat

I had a shower


----------



## GlitterPup

Hanwombat said:


> I had a shower


Fantastic!
Are you clean now? :lol:


----------



## moggiemum

GlitterPup said:


> If you're on the group will you go see if i'm named at all as someone told me I was but hasn't got any information to add on that.. It's Sammy 'H'


ah i forgot to mention im not on the group, i only have family pics on fb as i am living away from home and i miss them soooooooooooo much


----------



## cheekyscrip

sorry ^^^^^ I meant if someone ..who definitely is not my moggiemum!!!! ...but maybe someone else?
has the forementioned verbal diarrhoea while suffering from mental constipation while swinging the keyboard...







Capish???





so there!!!



oi ..crossposted without a quote..what a mess! 







but it is a cr*ppy htrear..so that is ok?


----------



## GlitterPup

moggiemum said:


> ah i forgot to mention im not on the group, i only have family pics on fb as i am living away from home and i miss them soooooooooooo much


Deleted as don't want to 'fuel the fire' 
Thanks MM


----------



## moggiemum

strange days -cold war Britain ;on bbc2 wicked-london slang for really really good, ahh never mind its over in 6mins


----------



## myshkin

My sister got a sulk on over something I said. I apologised, then she apologised for over-reacting. That was it, no harm done.


----------



## moggiemum

cheekyscrip said:


> sorry ^^^^^ I meant if someone ..who definitely is not my moggiemum!!!! ...but maybe someone else?
> has the forementioned verbal diarrhoea while suffering from mental constipation while swinging the keyboard...
> 
> Capish???
> 
> so there!!!
> 
> oi ..crossposted without a quote..what a mess!
> 
> but it is a cr*ppy htrear..so that is ok?


give me that spade girl , you dont need it , you is lovely and if you need a night off your matronally duties i can help, now wheres that gripe water yumyumyum


----------



## tincan

myshkin said:


> My sister got a sulk on over something I said. I apologised, then she apologised for over-reacting. That was it, no harm done.


That could have been one hell of a Sh1tuation  if not for the apologies from both sides


----------



## Holtie

Hey everyone, LISTEN UP!!

You know we have been getting these really annoying Threads pop up by this certain person who is now being ignored :thumbup1:

I have put forward a suggestion in the http://www.petforums.co.uk/forum-help-suggestions/337867-spam-posts-general.html about how we could possibly help the Mods out a bit.

Have a butchers and on that thread, let us know what your views are!!

If this is trolling then I apologise 

Thank you for reading this post - Hope Welshie doesn't mind!!


----------



## Lavenderb

myshkin said:


> My sister got a sulk on over something I said. I apologised, then she apologised for over-reacting. That was it, no harm done.


My sis and me have done that a few times....always apologise to each other...made a pact to never fall out


----------



## Hanwombat

GlitterPup said:


> Fantastic!
> Are you clean now? :lol:


I am this time as I used soap :lol:


----------



## Meezey

Still at work

But guess what I get off for Thanksgiving,and I'm not even in the US


----------



## MCWillow

GlitterPup said:


> If you're on the group will you go see if i'm named at all as someone told me I was but hasn't got any information to add on that.. It's Sammy 'H'


Carly just asking if anyone knows who you are - she only adds people that really are from here


----------



## moggiemum

JTHolt said:


> Hey everyone, LISTEN UP!!
> 
> You know we have been getting these really annoying Threads pop up by this certain person who is now being ignored :thumbup1:
> 
> I have put forward a suggestion in the http://www.petforums.co.uk/forum-help-suggestions/337867-spam-posts-general.html about how we could possibly help the Mods out a bit.
> 
> Have a butchers and on that thread, let us know what your views are!!
> 
> If this is trolling then I apologise
> 
> Thank you for reading this post - Hope Welshie doesn't mind!!


hi not really sure what more they can do aside for making jon a bouncerwith that outfit on as well but i do like your new pet name Holtieits a bit like Hottie


----------



## Meezey

MCWillow said:


> Carly just asking if anyone knows who you are - she only adds people that really are from here


Where? What? How


----------



## myshkin

Lavenderb said:


> My sis and me have done that a few times....always apologise to each other...made a pact to never fall out


Best way...always ask "is it really worth it?" No drama or "excitement" in it though.


----------



## Valanita

Julesky said:


> Valanita- I have always pictured you as quite the delicate lady... i hope you meant 'fluffed'- if at all
> 
> Think it's cause you have a nice user name


:biggrin: :biggrin:
I'll have you know I can fart with the best & believe me, at my age it happens a lot.


----------



## we love bsh's

There's a member on pf that annoys the hell out of me!! :001_huh:


----------



## Guest

I am going to call it a night and go read some more about Treo...


----------



## moggiemum

why am i soooooooo nosey????

whats Treo


----------



## Valanita

Good night, Jon.

I'm off too, gonna chat to my American pal on Skype.
I rue the day they cancelled MSN, Skype is cr&p compared.


----------



## welshjet

we love bsh's said:


> There's a member on pf that annoys the hell out of me!! :001_huh:


I bet we dont have to play guess who


----------



## tincan

we love bsh's said:


> There's a member on pf that annoys the hell out of me!! :001_huh:


No sh1t  High 5


----------



## we love bsh's

welshjet said:


> I bet we dont have to play guess who





tincan said:


> No sh1t  High 5


:thumbup1: one guess only!


----------



## cinnamontoast

Is it.....a recently banned member? 

Honestly, I don't wanna go to bed, I have a huge cold threatening, why does it get worse in the evening? I coped all day! I'm never ill, so I'm very intolerant of being unwell!


----------



## tincan

cinnamontoast said:


> Is it.....a recently banned member?
> 
> Honestly, I don't wanna go to bed, I have a huge cold threatening, why does it get worse in the evening? I coped all day! I'm never ill, so I'm very intolerant of being unwell!


Twas the splinters fault ..... mark my words


----------



## we love bsh's

cinnamontoast said:


> Is it.....a recently banned member?
> 
> Honestly, I don't wanna go to bed, I have a huge cold threatening, why does it get worse in the evening? I coped all day! I'm never ill, so I'm very intolerant of being unwell!


news to me if it is? :skep:


----------



## we love bsh's

cinnamontoast said:


> Is it.....a recently banned member?
> 
> Honestly, I don't wanna go to bed, I have a huge cold threatening, why does it get worse in the evening? I coped all day! I'm never ill, so I'm very intolerant of being unwell!


Haha get in..it is.


----------



## cinnamontoast

tincan said:


> Twas the splinters fault ..... mark my words


Tis true  and that thing has ruined my life! Ruined, I tells ye!


----------



## welshjet

:lol: my ignore list is empty again. Peace at last


----------



## Holtie

moggiemum said:


> hi not really sure what more they can do aside for making jon a bouncerwith that outfit on as well but i do like your new pet name Holtieits a bit like *Hottie*


I am certainly not that!!  There are some really lovely looking people on here!!


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods

Morning about to take my daughter to college x no murders last night and have been paid x


----------



## Holtie

welshjet said:


> :lol: my ignore list is empty again. Peace at last


But....................
For how long?!


----------



## Hanwombat

I'm at work ugh... but I have chocolate biscuits  WIN!


----------



## Cheryl89

Hanwombat said:


> I'm at work ugh... but I have chocolate biscuits  WIN!


I have a coffee after noooooooooooooooo sleep last night due to me bad back :nono:

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hanwombat

Cheryl89 said:


> I have a coffee after noooooooooooooooo sleep last night due to me bad back :nono:
> 
> xxxxxxxxx


Oh no! Bad backs are the worse! I keep getting one at work  Keep meaning to get them to change my seat, hope you feel better soon!! xx


----------



## Cheryl89

Hanwombat said:


> Oh no! Bad backs are the worse! I keep getting one at work  Keep meaning to get them to change my seat, hope you feel better soon!! xx


Thanks hunni got docs today at 10.30 so hopefully they refer me to check out what the hell is going on! :blink:

xxxx


----------



## Hanwombat

Cheryl89 said:


> Thanks hunni got docs today at 10.30 so hopefully they refer me to check out what the hell is going on! :blink:
> 
> xxxx


Thats good!! Backs are such a pain! (literally) I messed mine up years ago from falling from my horse and its never been the same since!
Hope it goes okay at docs xx


----------



## shetlandlover

welshjet said:


> :lol: my ignore list is empty again. Peace at last


Hope it's for good this time.:dita::thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## welshjet

shetlandlover said:


> Hope it's for good this time.:dita::thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:


If only - that would be wishful thinking

But what a Christmas pressie from the mods that would be :thumbup:


----------



## DoodlesRule

we love bsh's said:


> There's a member on pf that annoys the hell out of me!! :001_huh:


Well pardon me for breathing


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods

I have just accepted to be an home for a cat! And am waiting to go to play gym with my charges!


----------



## suzy93074

Feeling extremely tired this morning:Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn:


----------



## MoggyBaby

we love bsh's said:


> There's a member on pf that annoys the hell out of me!! :001_huh:


Groovy!!!! I do my best!!!! :thumbup:

.


----------



## Hanwombat

I'm eating banana loaf


----------



## Holtie

suzy93074 said:


> Feeling extremely tired this morning:Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn:


That's cos you bin flauntin' that a$$! Hard work that is!!


----------



## Kitty_pig

welshjet said:


> If only - that would be wishful thinking
> 
> But what a Christmas pressie from the mods that would be :thumbup:


Do we have a santa mod *wonders if Tashi or Lynn would don a beard*


----------



## MoggyBaby

It is time for my mid-morning coffee and today I am having a shortbread finger with it.


----------



## Holtie

MoggyBaby said:


> It is time for my mid-morning coffee and today I am having a shortbread finger with it.


And which finger would that be?!


----------



## Kitty_pig

MoggyBaby said:


> It is time for my mid-morning coffee and today I am having a shortbread finger with it.


Living life on the edge......Love it :yesnod:


----------



## Holtie

I have just read an article (In the daily fail online) and FB that there is an 11 year old girl who is going to become a mother!! :yikes:

FGS the adult Mother needs a bliddy good slap and is certainly not a good example to follow having done it herself!! 

Selfish moo for not parenting her children the responsible way and for ruining her daughter's life!!

I cannot begin to think what pain that child will suffer at the end! Poor kid!


----------



## welshjet

MoggyBaby said:


> It is time for my mid-morning coffee and today I am having a shortbread finger with it.


Am having a.pick me up today

A bbq chicken and cheese melt pannini :drool:


----------



## suzy93074

JTHolt said:


> That's cos you bin flauntin' that a$$! Hard work that is!!


Groove Armada - I see you baby (Original) - YouTube

:ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa: yeahhhh babbbyyyyyy hhehehe:laugh:


----------



## MoggyBaby

JTHolt said:


> And which finger would that be?!


It was only an ickkle one so I reckon it was the pinkie. 



Kitty_pig said:


> Living life on the edge......Love it :yesnod:


As the saying goes "If you're not living on the edge, you're taking up too much space....!" :thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074

Just had lunch - Cheese Pasta Mug Shot :drool: youuuuummmmyyyyyyy - all this talk of biscuits .........may have to raid our tin at work :ihih::ihih:


----------



## Holtie

suzy93074 said:


> Groove Armada - I see you baby (Original) - YouTube
> 
> :ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa: yeahhhh babbbyyyyyy hhehehe:laugh:




Brilliant song to wiggle your bum to!! :thumbup1:


----------



## lilythepink

Post man just arrived.I got a bank statement.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods

OMG am shattered play gym done, tinsy bit of shopping done, kids fed and watered done, am now sat down ..................................


----------



## Royoyo

Why do people phone your house phone then ask you ''where are you?'' Ermmm I'm at home OBVIOUSLY. 

Tw*ts everywhere.


----------



## witchyone

Just had some new double glazed windows fitted. I can now see out of the windows without it looking like its been raining. A little song has just popped into my head, I can see clearly now the rain has gone


----------



## Holtie

Royoyo said:


> Why do people phone your house phone then ask you ''where are you?'' Ermmm I'm at home OBVIOUSLY.
> 
> Tw*ts everywhere.


I would have answered

"How did you get my number?"
*Listens to the caller*
"Where am I?" I say, "Planet Earth"


----------



## Holtie

witchyone said:


> Just had some new double glazed windows fitted. I can now see out of the windows without it looking like its been raining. A little song has just popped into my head, I can see clearly now the rain has gone


So, it's no longer 'Listen to the rhythm of the pouring rain'!!


----------



## Hanwombat

Eek I've eaten too much and now have a food baby


----------



## MoggyBaby

Little Jack Horner
Sat in the corner
Because he had a square bum!! :yesnod:


----------



## Lavenderb

MoggyBaby said:


> Little Jack Horner
> Sat in the corner
> Because he had a square *bum*!! :yesnod:


Oi Mavis, you can take that sort of language back to ya own thread !!:laugh:


----------



## Mulish

I'm bl00dy sick of s0dding dinosaurs. Feckers are meant to be extinct so why won't the piddle off and leave me alone?


----------



## MoggyBaby

Lavenderb said:


> Oi Mavis, you can take that sort of language back to ya own thread !!:laugh:












Little Jack Horner
Sat in a corner
Because he had a right-angled derriere!!!!!

:dita: :dita:

.


----------



## gorgeous

I had my nails done today. They were looking ropey and now they are all spaarkly red ready for ones party on Saturday!

Yay!!


----------



## MoggyBaby

gorgeous said:


> I had my nails done today. They were looking ropey and now they are all spaarkly red ready for ones party on Saturday!
> 
> Yay!!


Pictyooooores pleases!!! 

Sparkly red eh???? Matching your 'derriere' then..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hanwombat

Its getting dark and its not even 3pm :yikes: I finish at 4pm and then its straight to take the dog out, though I don't really like walking across dark fields with just a torch as a weapon


----------



## gorgeous

MoggyBaby said:


> Pictyooooores pleases!!!
> 
> Sparkly red eh???? Matching your 'derriere' then..... :lol: :lol:


Will take pics in a bit!

My derriere is scrubbed within an inch of its life....not quite out of the woods though...tummy is gurgling like the washing machine!


----------



## Hudson87

Signed another years contract on the rental house with the OH and instantly regretted it. :/ 

I am on night shifts which is making me cranky! 

My best friend will be back a week today after being gone for 2 years!!


----------



## redroses2106

Hanwombat said:


> Its getting dark and its not even 3pm :yikes: I finish at 4pm and then its straight to take the dog out, though I don't really like walking across dark fields with just a torch as a weapon


have you considered a blow torch it lights your way and nobody's gonna come near a lunatic using a blow torch to light the path :yikes:


----------



## Hanwombat

redroses2106 said:


> have you considered a blow torch it lights your way and nobody's gonna come near a lunatic using a blow torch to light the path :yikes:


That is true :yikes: Or better yet a flamethrower :lol:


----------



## moggiemum

my thought for today-

give others a helping hand


----------



## MoggyBaby

Hudson87 said:


> Signed another years contract on the rental house with the OH and instantly regretted it. :/
> 
> I am on night shifts which is making me cranky!
> 
> My best friend will be back a week today after being gone for 2 years!!


At least you will have your bezzie mate to keep you cheered up for the next year in the house you don't like.


----------



## moggiemum

gorgeous said:


> I had my nails done today. They were looking ropey and now they are all spaarkly red ready for ones party on Saturday!
> 
> Yay!!


oh your are clever no washing -up for you girl, oops you may need to hide the marigolds though, i didnt think of that as i never wear them


----------



## DoodlesRule

Hudson87 said:


> Signed another years contract on the rental house with the OH and instantly regretted it. :/
> 
> I am on night shifts which is making me cranky!
> 
> My best friend will be back a week today after being gone for 2 years!!


Intersting ....... which do you object to the house or the OH


----------



## GlitterPup

Well today I got my hair cut!


----------



## Holtie

GlitterPup said:


> Well today I got my hair cut!


Well, where are the piccies then?!

You can't tell us you've had a haircut and NOT show piccies! :yikes:

Definitely not allowed on this forum!! :hand:


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods

I am having wine tonight x


----------



## emma20

didn't know where to put this and its not worthy of a thread so im sticking it here
I put a thread up in health and only 1 person had replied :crying: its called exercise, could you pop over if you have an exercise trampoline please


----------



## moggiemum

^^^you are a star for helping that cat out

edit , that was to reallyshouldnotwearjods

i wish i could type faster

a pressie for jods, i think it only works when bottle is fullyou may have to finish it


----------



## Hudson87

DoodlesRule said:


> Intersting ....... which do you object to the house or the OH


The OH....


----------



## GlitterPup

JTHolt said:


> Well, where are the piccies then?!
> 
> You can't tell us you've had a haircut and NOT show piccies! :yikes:
> 
> Definitely not allowed on this forum!! :hand:


Oh WELL, better not disappoint..
It looks messy as I have just returned from le poneh and obviously look a state!

Here's a before:


Here's after (Sorry for silly face):


SOOO SHORT. 
I should probably go brush and straighten it tbh..


----------



## moggiemum

aww it suits you a lot


----------



## GlitterPup

moggiemum said:


> aww it suits you a lot


Thank you lovely!


----------



## Holtie

That looks really nice!! :yesnod:

Thank you for putting a piccie of you! I'll shut up now!!


----------



## cheekyscrip

GlitterPup said:


> Oh WELL, better not disappoint..
> It looks messy as I have just returned from le poneh and obviously look a state!
> 
> Here's a before:
> 
> 
> Here's after (Sorry for silly face):
> 
> 
> SOOO SHORT.
> I should probably go brush and straighten it tbh..


you look lovely GPup!..

I am though sick...fortunately did not need to go out..(things could wait!)..so on sofaw ith Scrip and chocs loaded with Irish whiskey...but then ds called from school sick..which spoilt it!

better now...made huuuge pot of chili con carne..very spicy..so that helps!

want some scones..too weak to make some though...


----------



## GlitterPup

Thanks sweeties! 
CS - Hope you recover soon chuck!x x


----------



## Holtie

cheekyscrip said:


> you look lovely GPup!..
> 
> I am though sick...fortunately did not need to go out..(things could wait!)..so on sofaw ith Scrip and chocs loaded with Irish whiskey...but then ds called from school sick..which spoilt it!
> 
> better now...made huuuge pot of chili con carne..very spicy..so that helps!
> 
> want some scones..too weak to make some though...


What a PITA!! Sorry you are feeling bleurgh - hope you feel better by tomorrow!
My daughter's school had to send 50 children home on Monday because of the tummy bug!! Telling (more like nagging ) my daughter to keep washing her hands!!

I lo-o-o-ove chilli con carne - like it hot just enough to make my nose tickle!!


----------



## cheekyscrip

JTHolt said:


> What a PITA!! Sorry you are feeling bleurgh - hope you feel better by tomorrow!
> My daughter's school had to send 50 children home on Monday because of the tummy bug!! Telling (more like nagging ) my daughter to keep washing her hands!!
> 
> I lo-o-o-ove chilli con carne - like it hot just enough to make my nose tickle!!


 there is still half of it left...come and share!:yesnod:

it is very cold here..very windy and houses have no heating..no double glazing!...and huuuge ga[ps under the door...

I use huge toy python to stuff the gap...


----------



## Holtie

cheekyscrip said:


> there is still half of it left...come and share!:yesnod:
> 
> it is very cold here..very windy and houses have no heating..no double glazing!...and huuuge ga[ps under the door...!!
> 
> I use huge toy python to stuff the gap...


 By the time I have booked my ticket and flown there, it will be an incredibly expensive CCC!! Thank you anyway!!


----------



## moggiemum

cheeky i was trying to find a replacement nurse and i come across this
















so im sending Matron Hattie as i know you can be a tad difficult
she didn't seem so keen until i mentioned scones


----------



## Hanwombat

Gah both the pup and cat are annoying me tonight, its just none stop :thumbdown:


----------



## button50

I break up for Thanksgiving today, Im in the UK but deal with America for my job so I have their bank holidays whoooppppppieeeee!!!


----------



## moggiemum

lucky you, yeay!!!

i love this poster


----------



## MoggyBaby

Hudson87 said:


> The OH....


Oops!! That is not so good. Ropey houses can be coped with but not ropey OH's. 

Glitterpup - Your hair is lovely. It makes you look more grown up. Is that what you were hoping for?


----------



## Meezey

Still at work...

I'm off till Monday after I get this over with.

New Sale manager made one of the grads cry today want to punch is lights out...


----------



## Guest

I am oficially fed up with catching buses for work...
:thumbdown:


----------



## Mulish

jon bda said:


> I am oficially fed up with catching buses for work...
> :thumbdown:


I don't blame you. Those huge nets are a right pain in the bum to lug around


----------



## moggiemum

excellent


----------



## Guest

Mulish said:


> I don't blame you. Those huge nets are a right pain in the bum to lug around


----------



## grumpy goby

2 months after moving in, nationwide sent us today a moving in present of cleaning products and tea making facilities - 2 mugs, some tea bags, sachets of sugar and some long life milk. A very english house warming!

Not bad for 30yrs of mortgage interest.


----------



## moggiemum

no scones with cream and jam, in that order i have now decided, 2 sugars please.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

....................... just drinking wine ................................


----------



## gorgeous

No more squits for me!!

Boss has gone on long term sick and I am standing in for them...which means more responsibility but more money! Lovely jubbly!! :yikes:


----------



## redroses2106

I fell in my front door today  have scrapped all of the skin off my upper arm it's all red and swollen  my loving dog just looked at me and wander on through to the living room to get comfy


----------



## GlitterPup

I just had a nosebleed.. :yikes:


----------



## cinnamontoast

redroses2106 said:


> I fell in my front door today  have scrapped all of the skin off my upper arm it's all red and swollen  my loving dog just looked at me and wander on through to the living room to get comfy





GlitterPup said:


> I just had a nosebleed.. :yikes:


I think you should both post threads in Health. Both of these issues are extremely serious and may in fact lead to DEATH. You should both now lie VERY still in case DEATH finds you. I am trying to type without barely moving as I have a very serious and important cold which may, if not carefully treated with copious to squash and chocolate, result in DEATH.


----------



## GlitterPup

cinnamontoast said:


> I think you should both post threads in Health. Both of these issues are extremely serious and may in fact lead to DEATH. You should both now lie VERY still in case DEATH finds you. I am trying to type without barely moving as I have a very serious and important cold which may, if not carefully treated with copious to squash and chocolate, result in DEATH.


Yes ma'am.
I'm sad to say my time on this planet is drawing to an end.. Fear not, I shall return from within the spirit world.
RIP Sammy - Damn you nosebleed..


----------



## Hanwombat

Io just kicked me in the stomach, will it now pop?? :yikes:


----------



## Hanwombat

:ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa:



I just wanted to use this smilie :laugh:


----------



## GlitterPup

Hanwombat said:


> Io just kicked me in the stomach, will it now pop?? :yikes:


Yes - Unfortunately your stomach is going to blow up and you will also DIE. 
Gosh CT, What a morbid discussion you have started :lol:


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods

cack, cack, cackitty cack ...............................................


----------



## gorgeous

I have just passed wind! And thats it....nowt else..I am back on track...


----------



## myshkin

gorgeous said:


> I have just passed wind! And thats it....nowt else..I am back on track...


Without sharting. Now that_ is_ progress, so happy for you. Cyber hug etc.


----------



## Guest

cinnamontoast said:


> I think you should both post threads in Health.


And look what happened to the last muppet that thought it would be fun to clog up the health section with such hilarity...when are they allowed back, if ever?


----------



## GlitterPup

jon bda said:


> And look what happened to the last muppet that thought it would be fun to clog up the health section with such hilarity...when are they allowed back, if ever?


(HOPEFULLY NEVER)

Hahaha!


----------



## cinnamontoast

Hanwombat said:


> Io just kicked me in the stomach, will it now pop?? :yikes:


Yes, quite likely that your spleen is ruptured. This, to, often leads to DEATH (although a Kate's horse double barrelled her and ruptured hers and she's alright!)



GlitterPup said:


> Yes - Unfortunately your stomach is going to blow up and you will also DIE.
> Gosh CT, What a morbid discussion you have started :lol:


It is true and the bell will toll for those of us who pass (wind) to the spirit world.



gorgeous said:


> I have just passed wind! And thats it....nowt else..I am back on track...


Did you check your knicks in case there's been a return of the liquid poo which was visited upon you yesterday?


----------



## GlitterPup

SO everybody who passes wind and admits it on the forum is going to die?


----------



## gorgeous

Totally dry panties....believe me if they were anything other one would know as soon as one had committed the crime! :yikes:


----------



## gorgeous

GlitterPup said:


> SO everybody who passes wind and admits it on the forum is going to die?


If there was a scratch n sniff on the forum my guffs would kill the lot of ya! You would go green with watery eyes...start choking and keel over


----------



## GlitterPup

gorgeous said:


> If there was a scratch n sniff on the forum my guffs would kill the lot of ya! You would go green with watery eyes...start choking and keel over


Good lord! :yikes: :laugh:


----------



## cinnamontoast

GlitterPup said:


> SO everybody who passes wind and admits it on the forum is going to die?


Possibly gorgeous (misleading username, I believe!) should post her wind issues in the health section. It sounds serious  Or possibly she should just avoid the sprouts!


----------



## gorgeous

cinnamontoast said:


> Possibly gorgeous (misleading username, I believe!) should post her wind issues in the health section. It sounds serious  Or possibly she should just avoid the sprouts!


Hey everything about me is gorgeous!!

And everyone farts on average 41 times a day! Its healthy you know!


----------



## moggiemum

i never fart but bf says i save them up for when im sleeping and he's awake

not my fault, he should go to sleep before me then haha


----------



## Kitty_pig

moggiemum said:


> i never fart but bf says i save them up for when im sleeping and he's awake
> 
> not my fault, he should go to sleep before me then haha


ahhhhh the best time to be a bum hole *yey I did it* :ciappa:


----------



## CRL

im surprised noone has posted this, as it is a ''what $hit can you post'' thread


----------



## Kitty_pig

CRL said:


> im surprised noone has posted this, as it is a ''what $hit can you post'' thread


see it enough in work :thumbdown:


----------



## CRL

Kitty_pig said:


> see it enough in work :thumbdown:


then you should have thought of it aswell :001_tt2:


----------



## simplysardonic

I am unimpressed, someone left the loo paper on the side of the sink & now it's all wet & swollen :incazzato:


----------



## cinnamontoast

But which, if any, is healthy? We need Gillian McKeith!


----------



## Kitty_pig

CRL said:


> then you should have thought of it aswell :001_tt2:


Im on mat leave :ciappa:


----------



## Kitty_pig

cinnamontoast said:


> But which, if any, is healthy? We need Gillian McKeith!


Type 4 is the general consensus of a healthy poop x


----------



## CRL

Kitty_pig said:


> Im on mat leave :ciappa:


have you seen this one?


----------



## Guest

cinnamontoast said:


> We need Gillian McKeith!












:lol:


----------



## CRL

jon bda said:


> :lol:


i would so 'do' nigella. gorgeous women, and a great cook.


----------



## Kitty_pig

CRL said:


> have you seen this one?


yup threatened to make it for our infection control link nurse for her birthday :lol: she called me a bum hole :thumbdown:


----------



## myshkin

CRL said:


> have you seen this one?


I refuse to like that. So wrong!

:laugh:


----------



## simplysardonic

Please can I have just a _little_ sympathy for the moistened toilet paper please?

Priorities & all!

My bottom could have caught a chill 

Sheesh!


----------



## simplysardonic

myshkin said:


> I refuse to like that. So wrong!
> 
> :laugh:


Looking at it doesn't make you peckish then? It totally did for me


----------



## Kitty_pig

simplysardonic said:


> Please can I have just a _little_ sympathy for the moistened toilet paper please?
> 
> Priorities & all!
> 
> My bottom could have caught a chill
> 
> Sheesh!


I express my deepest sympathies for your chilly botty x


----------



## Guest

simplysardonic said:


> Please can I have just a _little_ sympathy for the moistened toilet paper please?
> 
> Priorities & all!
> 
> My bottom could have caught a chill
> 
> Sheesh!


Worse still, when its wet your fingers poke straight through it!!!
:yikes:


----------



## CRL

myshkin said:


> I refuse to like that. So wrong!
> 
> :laugh:


you sure. wouldnt you like a runny poo slice. or a lumpy sausage shape slice?


----------



## tincan

Aye but ones Neurotic  ..... the other allegedly sniffs coke :yikes: still Nigella is tops out of the two


----------



## simplysardonic

Kitty_pig said:


> I express my deepest sympathies for your chilly botty x


Thankyou 

Annnnnd on that note, my botty and I are now orf to bed to try & get warm, so nighty night laydeez (& Jon ) xxxx


----------



## delca1

myshkin said:


> I refuse to like that. So wrong!
> 
> :laugh:


Wrong  How can it be wrong .......

it's CHOCOLATE which is never 'wrong' no ,matter what


----------



## myshkin

This thread has gone COMPLETELY off topic.

What about my goddam socks?! Eh?

Will nobody think of the children?

[sobs!]


----------



## tincan

Just been on FB hmmm , saw a good friend of my soon to be DIL .... saying i need one of these ... a silver Labrador  apparently it's a lab X weinmaraner (sp) ... And she so wants one ... Well i let fly lol ... Stupid cow ... grrrrrrrr ..... not a sh1t post just a ruddy angry one


----------



## ZipsDad

the threads above this one.


----------



## DoodlesRule

Hudson87 said:


> The OH....


Oh dear, err sorry don't know what to say now 



redroses2106 said:


> I fell in my front door today  have scrapped all of the skin off my upper arm it's all red and swollen  my loving dog just looked at me and wander on through to the living room to get comfy


Do hope you are recovering. When I fell down the stairs my dog ran into the lounge into his basket staring at me wild eyed, could tell he was thinking WTF are you doing woman! It was quite spectacularly dramatic though and I did verbalise a bit


----------



## MoggyBaby

Kitty_pig said:


> Type 4 is the general consensus of a healthy poop x


Woohoo!!! I have good poo!!!

Nice to know I am full of good sh!t!!!! :lol:



DoodlesRule said:


> When I fell down the stairs my dog ran into the lounge into his basket staring at me wild eyed, could tell he was thinking WTF are you doing woman! It was quite spectacularly dramatic though and I did verbalise a bit


He was probably thinking "F*ck....!!! If that's her attempt at flying I don't want to see her next party trick.......!!!"


----------



## bird

I really need to go to the shops for the stuff to make a nice beef curry today, but I just feel like hibernating under the blanket. Any chance they'll not mind and have cheese on toast for tea instead.


----------



## MoggyBaby

Oh the joy when you realise the white hair you just found in your knickers actually belongs to one of the cats!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lavenderb

MoggyBaby said:


> Oh the joy when you realise the white hair you just found in your knickers actually belongs to one of the cats!! :thumbup:


The joy of reading that whilst eating lunch :blink:


----------



## gorgeous

MoggyBaby said:


> Oh the joy when you realise the white hair you just found in your knickers actually belongs to one of the cats!! :thumbup:


So you have cat pants too? Or is your bush going grey? Lol


----------



## MoggyBaby

gorgeous said:


> So you have cat pants too? Or is your bush going grey? Lol


I can confirm it is cat pants. 

Although I was worried for a moment, let me tell ya............. :yikes:


----------



## gorgeous

MoggyBaby said:


> I can confirm it is cat pants.
> 
> Although I was worried for a moment, let me tell ya............. :yikes:


Nice one! Its always good to have matching collar and cuffs!


----------



## Hanwombat

I'm doing arts and crafts at work!


----------



## Lavenderb

Chicken stew in the pot cooking away for later


----------



## GlitterPup

Well today Missy had managed to get her headcollar over her nose and had it hanging over her face 
She let me take it off over her ears (which she hates) and let me put it back on again! AND to top it off, the pony who is terrified of people and headcollars actually let me clip a leadrope onto it and proceed to teach her to walk on a lead. 8 Steps is massive! VERY PROUD<3


----------



## bird

MoggyBaby said:


> Oh the joy when you realise the white hair you just found in your knickers actually belongs to one of the cats!! :thumbup:


That's it blame the poor kitties. 

Just admit you is turning into an old bat.


----------



## MoggyBaby

bird said:


> That's it blame the poor kitties.
> 
> Just admit you is turning into an old bat.


Turning into??????? :yikes:

Sweetie, I was BORN an old bat!!!!!! :001_tt2:


----------



## bird

Ok, ones rear bits are slowly grinding into gear. Time to sort out tea, one slow cooked beef curry on the way.


----------



## DoodlesRule

bird said:


> Ok, ones rear bits are slowly grinding into gear. Time to sort out tea, one slow cooked beef curry on the way.


:blink: that sounds most uncomfortable, perhaps there is an ointment available


----------



## moggiemum

MoggyBaby said:


> Oh the joy when you realise the white hair you just found in your knickers actually belongs to one of the cats!! :thumbup:


but i quite like grey hair on a man , very distinguished dont you think? ohhhhh...now i get it ......


----------



## suzy93074

MoggyBaby said:


> Oh the joy when you realise the white hair you just found in your knickers actually belongs to one of the cats!! :thumbup:


PMSL I wont ask what your pussy was doing in your knickers!!!!


----------



## gorgeous

suzy93074 said:


> PMSL I wont ask what your pussy was doing in your knickers!!!!


I thought all of us girlies have a cat in our knickers dont we?


----------



## DoodlesRule

Pets in pants lol

Hope its restricted to cats, Dougie aint coming near mine he is huge


----------



## Holtie

suzy93074 said:


> PMSL I wont ask what your pussy was doing in your knickers!!!!


I thought that was where they normally live?


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods

well my pussy hairs are not white/grey but its a cacky week and am probably more grey on top than when the week started x


----------



## MoggyBaby

suzy93074 said:


> PMSL I wont ask what your pussy was doing in your knickers!!!!


SUCH a rood girl!!!! Get back to playing with your black cock and behave!!!



gorgeous said:


> I thought all of us girlies have a cat in our knickers dont we?


Find a house with a cat that doesn't have cat pants!!!! That's what I say. :yesnod:



DoodlesRule said:


> Pets in pants lol
> 
> Hope its restricted to cats, Dougie aint coming near mine he is huge


_*Moggybaby notes the subtle way in which Doodles tells us all that she has a small derriere.*_ :blink:

.


----------



## gorgeous

Yesterday I really did have a kitty in my pants!! I was abluting and pussy got in !! And lived to tell the tail!


----------



## moggiemum

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> well my pussy hairs are not white/grey but its a cacky week and am probably more grey on top than when the week started x


hey i though you was getting a new tabby soon


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods

moggiemum said:


> hey i though you was getting a new tabby soon


ah yes that is much coolness x


----------



## gorgeous

moggiemum said:


> hey i though you was getting a new tabby soon


Highlights...cap or foils..now there is a thought..my hairdresser is actually quite dushy..!!


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods

gorgeous said:


> Yesterday I really did have a kitty in my pants!! I was abluting and pussy got in !! And lived to tell the tail!


can remember had a near miss then the tail tickled me under the knees!!! almost created the first solid tabby marking on a black and white cat x


----------



## moggiemum

you are all probably gonna kill me now but..............

its alrite i ll probably end up in coventry anyhow the way the winds blowin, lol ,:blink:









anyway this thread is becoming pants and lavs needs to get her $h:t together and come down and be the hostess with the mostess


----------



## moggiemum

gorgeous said:


> Highlights...cap or foils..now there is a thought..my hairdresser is actually quite dushy..!!


dushy or dishy? do we have a new word, i swear we need a pf dictonary


----------



## moggiemum

MoggyBaby said:


> SUCH a rood girl!!!! Get back to playing with your black cock and behave!!!
> 
> Find a house with a cat that doesn't have cat pants!!!! That's what I say. :yesnod:
> 
> _*Moggybaby notes the subtle way in which Doodles tells us all that she has a small derriere.*_ :blink:
> 
> .


:cryin: moggybaby missed my comment ....its way up there all lost on its ownsome, and it was incredibly witty:cryin:


----------



## gorgeous

moggiemum said:


> dushy or dishy? do we have a new word, i swear we need a pf dictonary


Dishy lol..my typos suck!


----------



## GlitterPup

Potato!


----------



## moggiemum

ooooeeeeeeeeee i love my potatoes


----------



## GlitterPup

moggiemum said:


> ooooeeeeeeeeee i love my potatoes


I don't think I can find an irish font.. You'll have to imagine I said it high-pitched and irish-like


----------



## Holtie

gorgeous said:


> Yesterday I really did have a kitty in my pants!! I was abluting and pussy got in !! And lived to tell the tail!


Thank goodness you didn't flush it down the loo!! 

'Abluting'?!! *Crying with laughter*


----------



## suzy93074

gorgeous said:


> I thought all of us girlies have a cat in our knickers dont we?


Yes and sometimes our pussys wear our knickers!!!:ihih::ihih::ihih:


----------



## GlitterPup

Good Lord! What has this thread become? :lol:


----------



## moggiemum

ta bay surrre









yumyum paa-tay-toes mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## bird

GlitterPup said:


> Good Lord! What has this thread become? :lol:


It's all pussy galore. :blink:


----------



## suzy93074

Right this "pussy" is off home now!! byeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Holtie

GlitterPup said:


> Good Lord! What has this thread become? :lol:


Extremely close to being closed down!! Watch out, the Mods are about!

By the way, another lovely avatar, GP!! :thumbup1:


----------



## cheekyscrip

today went to hospital with prescription for my MiL...guy looked and ..and told me that it only stated my illness..but not the meds...










I looked..and it was my SiL's certificate "unfit for work due to anxiety and depression..."...same colour!




I murmured it was not mine ! and run...


Will kill OH.....





but first will kill him for falling asleep on the sofa..and waking up wet..sofa wet, blanket wet...I just hope it was the beer!


----------



## gorgeous

suzy93074 said:


> Right this "pussy" is off home now!! byeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Are you pussy footing it home?


----------



## cheekyscrip

gorgeous said:


> Are you pussy footing it home?


jumped over again....

you pussies!!!

and Idid not even mention we had minor earthquake at night!..the joys of being on the edge of the plate...

(tectonic plate...)

and as to pussies.....


----------



## Valanita

Talking about puss cats & things in pants. I used to clean for a lady who had two cats, when they were kittens I couldn't get on with the housework so I used to put them both round my neck like a scarf.
They would lie there happily while I cleaned.
One day I put them down to go to the loo & horror of horrors there was a cat flea in my knickers. I nearly freaked out, but managed to catch it & squish it & threw it in the loo.
I never used those cats as a scarf again.


----------



## Hanwombat

I have a takeaway for tea :yikes:


----------



## Kitty_pig

Hanwombat said:


> I have a takeaway for tea :yikes:


I'm waiting for the baby to go to sleep before cooking steak :tongue_smilie:


----------



## ZipsDad

MoggyBaby said:


> Oh the joy when you realise the white hair you just found in your knickers actually belongs to one of the cats!! :thumbup:


If it werent for finding my own in there, that wouldnt be so derned funny, :tongue_smilie:


----------



## DoodlesRule

ZipsDad said:


> If it werent for finding my own in there, that wouldnt be so derned funny, :tongue_smilie:


 This is getting beyond the pale, what you doing in Mrs Moggy's knik knaks she is a married ladee


----------



## gorgeous

DoodlesRule said:


> This is getting beyond the pale, what you doing in Mrs Moggy's knik knaks she is a married ladee


These cat pants are catching on...even the blokes are wearing em! The mind boggles...


----------



## ItsonlyChris

I processed and developed my film and stuck it into my sketchbook and it looks amazing


----------



## Wyrekin

As I walked across the field to work this morning I found the remains of a rabbit, my best guess is one of the feral cats had a good breakfast. Normally I find a leg or ribs but this mornings offering was a rabbits @rse. 

I started my day chucking a rabbit butt over the fence into the trees for the red kites. Living the dream hey?!?


----------



## Guest

Was just about to post in the [email protected] thread but it appears to of gone awol...

[youtube_browser]KAQhG59zqZc[/youtube_browser]

I thought i looked better in this video...
:lol:


----------



## Sophiebee

jon bda said:


> Was just about to post in the [email protected] thread but it appears to of gone awol...
> 
> [youtube_browser]KAQhG59zqZc[/youtube_browser]
> 
> I thought i looked better in this video...
> :lol:


Oooh it has, wheres it gone?


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]MNCzSfv4hX8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## moggiemum

tis ok folks the [email protected] thread will be back ,was closed by accident.....phew

well not sure how to break this bad news but it seems the [email protected] thread cant be recovered..............
please take this time to have a minutes silence...........................................
tis a sad sad day indeed, a part of so many ordinary peoples lives, cut down in its prime, flushed away to a land of 1's and 0's
we will miss you..........

bl00dy stupid angryman has a lot to answer for,.......he killed the [email protected] thread


----------



## moggiemum

jon bda said:


> [youtube_browser]MNCzSfv4hX8[/youtube_browser]


lovely man , beautiful cats, made me cry


----------



## moggiemum

i'll leave you 2nite with this thought


----------



## Kitty_pig

Well today I'm off to the opticians to find out just how much more my blindness has progressed .................... yey me rrr:


----------



## Bisbow

It's official!!!!!!

I am going mad

I decidd to make some walnut bread, put the walnuts undr th grill to toast, put all the ingrdients in the brad maker, turned it on.
Thought, somethings burning. I forgot the nuts under the grill, thy are now bits of charcoal, the house stinks of burning nuts.
Hurridly put some untoastd walnuts in the machine, am now praying it turns out OK


----------



## Goldstar

Well I'm an hour early for uni ... Wouldn't be so bad but I ran to this bus stop this morning (and this body is not built for running). What an a*se rrr:


----------



## DoodlesRule

What a sad day, are we going to have a minutes silence and a church service!!


----------



## Kitty_pig

Wyrekin said:


> As I walked across the field to work this morning I found the remains of a rabbit, my best guess is one of the feral cats had a good breakfast. Normally I find a leg or ribs but this mornings offering was a rabbits @rse.
> 
> I started my day chucking a rabbit butt over the fence into the trees for the red kites. Living the dream hey?!?


lucky you!



moggiemum said:


> tis ok folks the [email protected] thread will be back ,was closed by accident.....phew
> 
> well not sure how to break this bad news but it seems the [email protected] thread cant be recovered..............
> please take this time to have a minutes silence...........................................
> tis a sad sad day indeed, a part of so many ordinary peoples lives, cut down in its prime, flushed away to a land of 1's and 0's
> we will miss you..........
> 
> bl00dy stupid angryman has a lot to answer for,.......he killed the [email protected] thread


Im actually devastated


----------



## Firedog

Where's the any old crap thread gone?


----------



## Lavenderb

Firedog said:


> Where's the any old crap thread gone?


Struck down in its prime.....deleted by the finger of power......now a stricken vessel afloat the world wide web of [email protected]

:001_unsure:


----------



## DoodlesRule

Lavenderb said:


> Struck down in its prime.....deleted by the finger of power......now a stricken vessel afloat the world wide web of [email protected]
> 
> :001_unsure:


Are we allowed to discussed deleted threads then, providing done by accident by a power crazy finger


----------



## Lavenderb

DoodlesRule said:


> Are we allowed to discussed deleted threads then, providing done by accident by a power crazy finger


And there you have a point!!


----------



## DoodlesRule

Lavenderb said:


> And there you have a point!!


:scared: noooo don't point a finger at me please :yikes:


----------



## gorgeous

Its friday...which means the start of my red wine squaffing...yay!


----------



## DoodlesRule

gorgeous said:


> Its friday...which means the start of my red wine squaffing...yay!


Are the gorgeous guts ready for a wine onslaught yet


----------



## gorgeous

DoodlesRule said:


> Are the gorgeous guts ready for a wine onslaught yet


My guts as you so eloquently put it are as good as they will ever be! And the good news is where they have had a good old clear up they are rather empty which means more room for ones vino!


----------



## MoggyBaby

gorgeous said:


> My guts as you so eloquently put it are as good as they will ever be! And the good news is where they have had a good old clear up they are rather empty which means more room for ones vino!


I was thinking more that the alcohol will kill off any germs lurking in any dark corners waiting to strike another ambush upon you.....


----------



## gorgeous

MoggyBaby said:


> I was thinking more that the alcohol will kill off any germs lurking in any dark corners waiting to strike another ambush upon you.....


Hey we have the same thought processes! Yay my red wine can drown the blighters!


----------



## redroses2106

where do you think fairies live? serious question btw :lol:


----------



## DoodlesRule

redroses2106 said:


> where do you think fairies live? serious question btw :lol:


At the bottom of the garden of course, everybody knows that


----------



## moggiemum

redroses2106 said:


> where do you think fairies live? serious question btw :lol:


in my head and they wear boots too listen...................love this

[youtube_browser]i8kYrIWu14E[/youtube_browser]


----------



## gorgeous

redroses2106 said:


> where do you think fairies live? serious question btw :lol:


In my purse I reckon! Cos they keep taking my ruddy money out of it when one of the kids teeth fall out!


----------



## redroses2106

:lol: yes but in what or where at the bottom of the garden - do they have little houses or do the live under the ground - I know where I think they live but don't want to coax anyone - omg I sound like a complete lunatic don't I  :001_unsure:


----------



## moggiemum

Bisbow said:


> It's official!!!!!!
> 
> I am going mad
> 
> I decidd to make some walnut bread, put the walnuts undr th grill to toast, put all the ingrdients in the brad maker, turned it on.
> Thought, somethings burning. I forgot the nuts under the grill, thy are now bits of charcoal, the house stinks of burning nuts.
> Hurridly put some untoastd walnuts in the machine, am now praying it turns out OK


ooee can i borrow it i loveeeeeeeee brad pitt?^^^^ ohh a slice of brad , mmmmmmm


----------



## moggiemum

redroses2106 said:


> :lol: yes but in what or where at the bottom of the garden - do they have little houses or do the live under the ground - I know where I think they live but don't want to coax anyone - omg I sound like a complete lunatic don't I  :001_unsure:


do yours wear boots if so then send them home they are mine


----------



## MoggyBaby

redroses2106 said:


> :lol: yes but in what or where at the bottom of the garden - do they have little houses or do the live under the ground - I know where I think they live but don't want to coax anyone - omg I sound like a complete lunatic don't I  :001_unsure:


They have things called Fairy Doors which helps them to move from our world to their world. They like these to be at the bottom of the garden as there is less chance of humans seeing the fairies when they pass through them.

Most fairy doors are invisible but, if you are a REALLY nice, kind person, they put magic dust over them so that we can see them.










They also have doors for the Tree Fairies:










And the House Fairies:


----------



## GlitterPup

JTHolt said:


> Extremely close to being closed down!! Watch out, the Mods are about!
> 
> By the way, another lovely avatar, GP!! :thumbup1:


Thank you!


----------



## Royoyo

Everyday when I'm away, I'm thinking of you. Everyone can carry on, except for we two.

And you know that our love, and you know that iiiiiiiiiii, and you know that our love won't dieeeeeeeeee.

Just thought I'd get that out of my head. Its that new adverts fault.

Thanks.


----------



## MoggyBaby

Royoyo said:


> Everyday when I'm away, I'm thinking of you. Everyone can carry on, except for we two.
> 
> And you know that our love, and you know that iiiiiiiiiii, and you know that our love won't dieeeeeeeeee.
> 
> Just thought I'd get that out of my head. Its that new adverts fault.
> 
> Thanks.


Cheers but I'd rather have a YouTube link of you actually singing it, if you don't mind!


----------



## Royoyo

MoggyBaby said:


> Cheers but I'd rather have a YouTube link of you actually singing it, if you don't mind!


Lol  how do you feel about going deaf? If you're ok with that then I might be able to sort something out .


----------



## redroses2106

I do love those fairy doors but not the answer I am looking for   

okay 

TOADSTOOLS/MUSHROOMS does nobody think fairies live in these? you know those red spotty ones? :crying:


----------



## MoggyBaby

redroses2106 said:


> I do love those fairy doors but not the answer I am looking for
> 
> okay
> 
> TOADSTOOLS/MUSHROOMS does nobody think fairies live in these? you know those red spotty ones? :crying:


Of course they do!!!










All of natures wonderful, beautiful gifts have fairies to look after them. 

.


----------



## moggiemum

can you see it ?

haha i forgot it , you are all like , what where/ lol.

can you see it now?


----------



## redroses2106

yay thank you!  that makes me a very happy girl -I am planning to make a toadstool ornament with a little fairy door open just enough for a little fairy to peek out but had to check that I wasn't the only one who thought fairy's lived in these


----------



## redroses2106

moggiemum said:


> can you see it ?
> 
> haha i forgot it , you are all like , what where/ lol.
> 
> can you see it now?


I can see the fairy yes but are we supposed to spot something else, hidden?  lol


----------



## DoodlesRule

Isn't Tinkerbell a fairy (NO not that one, Peter Pans Tinkerbell  ) I think she lives in a clock :yesnod:


----------



## MoggyBaby

DoodlesRule said:


> Isn't Tinkerbell a fairy (NO not that one, Peter Pans Tinkerbell  ) I think she lives in a clock :yesnod:


I had to read that twice......................!!!  :ihih:


----------



## gorgeous

Have you lot been sniffing the cooking sherry?


----------



## MoggyBaby

gorgeous said:


> Have you lot been sniffing the cooking sherry?


NEVER!!!!! 

Now 'quaffing' it on the other hand.................... :sneaky2:


----------



## moggiemum

redroses2106 said:


> I can see the fairy yes but are we supposed to spot something else, hidden?  lol


haha no i wasnt doing a rona , too funny cos i said can you see it , like rona does and then blinkin forgot to add the pic ,,,.doh:001_unsure:, it is a lovely pic though , sorry its so huge


----------



## Lavenderb

MoggyBaby said:


> I had to read that twice......................!!!  :ihih:


Lets not go there...filthy minded Mavis 

lol


----------



## MoggyBaby

Lavenderb said:


> Lets not go there...filthy minded Mavis
> 
> lol


Yup!!! :yesnod:


----------



## moggiemum

i read it right the first time i went back and read "i think she lives in a.......... ,,c,,,,,nob:001_unsure:" oh dear i better scarper, i be back with glasses,


----------



## Holtie

AAAARRRRGGGGGHHHHHH! "£$%^*()!! 

That really bl**dy hurts!! Just been cutting up onions and sod's law, had an itchy right eye so went to rub with it with onion covered fingers!

My right eye is :crying:

OUCH!!


----------



## Guest

JTHolt said:


> AAAARRRRGGGGGHHHHHH! "£$%^*()!!
> 
> That really bl**dy hurts!! Just been cutting up onions and sod's law, had an itchy right eye so went to rub with it with onion covered fingers!
> 
> My right eye is :crying:
> 
> OUCH!!


Could of been chillis you were chopping!!!


----------



## Holtie

jon bda said:


> Could of been chillis you were chopping!!!


True and *hope* I remember NEVER to do that!! :yikes:

My Sis in law has done that - I told her that it serves her right not to pick her nose!!  She said she had an itch! :sosp:


----------



## myshkin

JTHolt said:


> True and *hope* I remember NEVER to do that!! :yikes:
> 
> My Sis in law has done that - I told her that it serves her right not to pick her nose!!  She said she had an itch! :sosp:


I've taken my contact lenses out after chopping chillis and washing my hands several times....it still blimmin stings, and I never learn to take them out beforehand.


----------



## Holtie

myshkin said:


> I've taken my contact lenses out after chopping chillis and washing my hands several times....it still blimmin stings, and I never learn to take them out beforehand.


OUCH!!

:yikes:

*Makes another mental note not to do this either*


----------



## moggiemum

holy sh:t............................

hehehe, its a coconut crab


----------



## cheekyscrip

hi.....

put something on galgos for mogggie on Dog Chat...(but link is sad..warn you!)





cheeklet little had his first performance with the choir...


cheeky girl goes to level 9 in swimming...




MiL very ill so OH will stay with her and I am on my own...
willdo with a bit of TLC and and a shot...



so how did your day behaved?


----------



## Hanwombat

What happened to this thread :yikes:

Shame on you all!! :ihih:


----------



## moggiemum

hi cheekyscript your little cheekys sound fab, 

my 21yr old cheeky boy is coming for a week over xmas yeay

sh:T news now- council want me to go to court soon against anti-social neighbour who has made everyones lives a misery over the past year 

hope he's not lurking :001_unsure:


----------



## MoggyBaby

Big congrats to little Crispies on their excellent achievments and singing prowess.


----------



## cheekyscrip

MoggyBaby said:


> Big congrats to little Crispies on their excellent achievments and singing prowess.


 thank you...(but the lil one in all that excitement was "bottom burping " really badly...) causing the folks behind us to leave.....

seems I missed all day on pf...

moggie: you must be excited too..your big boy means lots of cooking and washing..but it is fun ..when they are adults and you can share a beer and a good joke...


----------



## moggiemum

hahaha cheeky i thought you meant singing cheeklet was bottom burping and everyone could hear it over the amp, hehehe

or the swimming cheeklet that would be funny -probably help to swim faster

oh my boy loves to cook as well i taught him good , i loveeeeees him, yes its great to have a beer together as well and he really gets on well with my bf(not dad) he s living with his dad atm, so i only see him about 3 times a year, canny wait


----------



## cheekyscrip

moggiemum said:


> hahaha cheeky i thought you meant singing cheeklet was bottom burping and everyone could hear it over the amp, hehehe
> 
> or the swimming cheeklet that would be funny -probably help to swim faster
> 
> oh my boy loves to cook as well i taught him good , i loveeeeees him, yes its great to have a beer together as well and he really gets on well with my bf(not dad) he s living with his dad atm, so i only see him about 3 times a year, canny wait


yep the smallest one between his ocarina and choir number was also blwoing his bottom trumpet..

and it seems to me that you will have a good time...must be such a relief seeing your boy grown up ,independent and past teen years...I am dreading it!

my last pf thought tonight goes to zaros and his family...praying Oscar will start feeling better...

nite, nite...xxx


----------



## Bisbow

OH took Holly to the top garden this morning and she gave him a lobster shell she foundlying on the grass.
Looks like our rich neighbours had a fox raid their bins. Wish they had invitd me, I love lobster


----------



## cheekyscrip

ate Scrip's vitamin being in a hurry...



he was not pleased...

actually they taste ok...better than mine!


----------



## moggiemum

haha script says " oiy get off my script..........."

i send nurse to check you ok

thanks for reminding me i need to go and get my perscription now


----------



## Guest

We now have a lovely shiny new slow cooker after the cat wrecked the last one!!!


----------



## Lavenderb

jon bda said:


> We now have a lovely shiny new slow cooker after the cat wrecked the last one!!!


How did the cat wreck it?


----------



## moggiemum

yes do tell....................


----------



## moggiemum

cheekyscrip said:


> ate Scrip's vitamin being in a hurry...
> 
> he was not pleased...
> 
> actually they taste ok...better than mine!


has anyone seen cheeky , i havent seen her since this...^^^yikes

oh no i remember i did see her............in the naughty step 24/7 bar.........oh dear


----------



## tincan

Well me & the man are , about to nip into the Village Hall next door in a mo ...... They are having a barn dance :yikes: I can hear the accordion out of my bedroom window lol ..... So as new comers to village life  we are popping in basically just to support the hall ..... I have an open mind  but if they get too rowdy & noisy i'm calling the cops :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

Lavenderb said:


> How did the cat wreck it?


Our tom is a little skittish...something spooked him, he tried to bolt out of the kitchen window (which was closed!) fell onto the washing up and knocked the bowl out of it onto the floor...it smashed!!!

Lucky for us, the now one has a tin bowl!!!


----------



## moggiemum

tincan said:


> Well me & the man are , about to nip into the Village Hall next door in a mo ...... They are having a barn dance :yikes: I can hear the accordion out of my bedroom window lol ..... So as new comers to village life  we are popping in basically just to support the hall ..... I have an open mind  but if they get too rowdy & noisy i'm calling the cops :001_tt2::001_tt2:


please tell me you are not the member who posted of new neigbours wanting to introduce you to her old goat? and she wasnt talkin about her hubbie either was it you TC, if so be careful


----------



## piggybaker

Oh dear son and I have had a row and we are both at fault  and both cross , but I'm sick and tired it all!!!!! 

Sorry just had to vent.. Sure it's a storm in a tea cup.. LOL normally is..


----------



## moggiemum

aww have a cuddle and make up you never know whats round the corner or overhead(glasgow)

the first to apologise is the bravest
the first to accept is the strongest 
and the first to forget is the happiest


----------



## piggybaker

And just discovered the cat has been peeing all over the clothes in my room...

Been hectic week so been feeding washing machine and folding clothes up and not packing away... Ggrrrr cat has peed everywhere for obviously all week . So she is now going to have to stay out the house when we are not in, caught her digging in it this morning as I went to tidy up and once I disturbed the cloths OMG... I been thinking it's the actual cat that's been a bit smelly in my room!!!! Not her pee all over my clean cloths ... I'm not happy , she uses cat flap fine to come into the house!!!


----------



## moggiemum

aww no , come over to cat cat , does she have a tray in the house, maybe she getting grief outside off another cat? or it can sometimes be a sign of urinary infection/cystisis, you ll get good advice over there


----------



## tincan

moggiemum said:


> please tell me you are not the member who posted of new neigbours wanting to introduce you to her old goat? and she wasnt talkin about her hubbie either was it you TC, if so be careful


Aye that was me my lovely ..... and it was her hairy goat beard  no bloke involved lol .... had a right laugh in the hall .... Bless them , I ended up in tears ...... they were seriously old folk doing dances they did years ago ...... I think me and nige were the laughing stock .... so be it :001_tt2: we are the youngest in the village at 51  ..... but they are lovely ..... even tho I had no clue as to the dance steps ... xx


----------



## moggiemum

aww sounds like a lovely evening


i remember the hairy goat saga, hilarious, lost forever now with all the other [email protected] , hehe you have have to recall it one day for the newbies

haha the dog just farted i blamed my bf saying he was just blaming the dog again, but he did it again the dog i mean , but the dogg hasn't had any cabbageoh dear lord


----------



## tincan

Kin'ell an 83yr old farmer asked if he could wink at me  Bless him , how could I deny him that  I could not get him off me at the barn dance ...... I am most certainly not the next Anna Nicole Smith ..... :001_tt2:.......


----------



## LDK1

Made my first baked New York cheesecake yesterday.

Took hours to prep and bake, and cost probably three times as much as buying one.

Talk about Pavlova - more like palava...


----------



## lostbear

jon bda said:


> :lol:


And cocaine. You forgot cocaine.


----------



## lostbear

suzy93074 said:


> Yes and sometimes our pussys wear our knickers!!!:ihih::ihih::ihih:


Why is that picture so disturbing?:shocked:


----------



## MoggyBaby

lostbear said:


> Why is that picture so disturbing?:shocked:


Probably because the kitty is a bit boss-eyed....


----------



## tincan

MoggyBaby said:


> Probably because the kitty is a bit boss-eyed....


 Boss-eyed ..... now there's an familiar expression I've not heard in a long time


----------



## cheekyscrip

lostbear said:


> Why is that picture so disturbing?:shocked:


she wear her pants on her tights (WL wears them on her tree though!)

cheekygirl made it to school swimming team (only two others made it from her year...)..sheis also inA team for chess and made into netball...and choir..willshe ever makeit to any lessons actually with all that?

I wonder!
two littlest cheeklets sang yesterday in charity concert...

the littlest one was supposed to play his ocarina too...but kept forgetting..then a minute into the song was realising that it was "the ocarina"..so then keptplaying very, very fast to finish with the rest...
:lol:

OH, bless him


----------



## tincan

Oh dear


----------



## cheekyscrip

tincan said:


> Oh dear


go back on track! and lets carry on......


----------



## tincan

Please , please don't do the thread , just the well you know


----------



## tincan

Somebody needs to tell " the boss-eyed cat " white knicks don't go well with black tights


----------



## cheekyscrip

dogs bark...caravan goes on..so ..I WAS ABOUT THE XMAS CONCERT...



and bragging about my sprogs...



and Scrip on the walk suddenly gone mad..barking scared...then it was aloud bang...and a man emerged from under the car...holding his head


Scrip scared him as much as he scared Scrip...doing some work under the chassis..


glad he saw the funny side of it!


----------



## we love bsh's

tincan said:


> Boss-eyed ..... now there's an familiar expression I've not heard in a long time


im well lost..but anyway i thought it was boz eyed  isnt tht different to boss??


----------



## tincan

we love bsh's said:


> im well lost..but anyway i thought it was boz eyed  isnt tht different to boss??


.....

Bozz / Boss same thing sweet just diff expression of cock-eyed  ... x


----------



## myshkin

lostbear said:


> And cocaine. You forgot cocaine.


Yeah...but I think she was truthful. As she said in court, habitual users are waaay more skinny than the gorgeous Nigella. Clever girl, by admitting it she appears much more honest....as opposed to her pantomime villain ex!


----------



## tincan

myshkin said:


> Yeah...but I think she was truthful. As she said in court, habitual users are waaay more skinny than the gorgeous Nigella. Clever girl, by admitting it she appears much more honest....as opposed to her pantomime villain ex!


 Totally agree , and as for him well " It's all in the eyes" flipping egotistical loon ...... I bet she rues the day , she clapped eyes on him .... And now he is waltzing around with the Trinny creature :yikes:

Says it all really ...... Team Cupcakes are behind you sweet Nigella


----------



## moggiemum

wasnt really sure where to post this , didnt really wanna do a whole thread on it so here goes................its in the sh:te thread cos can you imagine the size of the sh.............










aww i love wolfhounds


----------



## moggiemum

some more sh:te


----------



## moggiemum

one more and thats it....promise

[youtube_browser]2chlJFr-Z0Y[/youtube_browser]

its just occured to me we ve got a $h:t thread by lavs,....hehehe

ok im going .............


----------



## LDK1

moggiemum said:


> some more sh:te


Haha! I Like that, although what does an Agnostic think?

'Maybe sh!t will happen and maybe it won't'

or

'Prove to me that sh!t is going to happen, then I'll believe you'


----------



## lostbear

myshkin said:


> Yeah...but I think she was truthful. As she said in court, habitual users are waaay more skinny than the gorgeous Nigella. Clever girl, by admitting it she appears much more honest....as opposed to her pantomime villain ex!


I agree - I have nothing against Nigella. Her husband was lucky to have her and he's mucked the whole thing up.

I don't believe that many people in their circles haven't taken drugs at least occasionally - it seems to be part of the lifestyle of the rich and idiotic!

I hope that their two PA's or whatever get the book thrown at them - whether they have been theives or blackmailers, it's not pretty.


----------



## lostbear

Have hoovered, checked verrucca (seems to be healing nicely), squeezed spot (wasn't hurting before but is now), and am about to brush my hair, if I can find my hairbrush.


----------



## Colliebarmy

A gay swimmer, a coke snorting TV chef, a deceased anti-apartheid campaigner and England lose at cricket

Typical week then, must be a blues song in there somewhere


well i woke up this morning dadadada 
and i read the news dadadada
saw what is in it dadadada
and i wrote down the blues dadadada


----------



## DoodlesRule

Why me I ask myself -if anything random is going to happen to a body its usually me 

At the hairdressers yesterday sat down, she was just about to put the cape thing round me and arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh we both said as we were drenched - it was literally as though someone had turned a hose pipe onto us :001_huh: 

Must have been a good 8' or more away from the sinks, apparently a plumber had been earlier to fit a new something and must have turned the pressure up too high so as a girl turned the tap on a massive jet of water shot across the room hitting yours truly


----------



## cheekyscrip

sitting pretty eating Aftereights..while should b doing something somewhere else...


----------



## myshkin

Waiting for the post and messing around with my new ipad.....when OH sets out to cheer me up, he doesn't do it by halves! Naughty boy, we are supposed to be saving for a wedding.


----------



## cheekyscrip

myshkin said:


> Waiting for the post and messing around with my new ipad.....when OH sets out to cheer me up, he doesn't do it by halves! Naughty boy, we are supposed to be saving for a wedding.


be naughty ..and have cheap wedding! (like the Jehovah witnesses: all guests bring something to eat and drink..someone offers the venue ..few others decorate it and set it up..)..

all you have to do is to turn up!


----------



## loukodi

Stuck at work, feeling sick, room is spinning and im boiling hot. 

This is because I have a nice weekend planned


----------



## lostbear

cheekyscrip said:


> sitting pretty eating Aftereights..while should b doing something somewhere else...


Sounds like a good life to me - enjoy it while it lasts! (Because somewhere, some work is waiting . . .)


----------



## grumpy goby

2 weeks into my new job and picking up from someone with no hand over.

I think my head is going to explode I am so stressed.


----------



## Valanita

moggiemum said:


> wasnt really sure where to post this , didnt really wanna do a whole thread on it so here goes................its in the sh:te thread cos can you imagine the size of the sh.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aww i love wolfhounds


I got this pic & printed it for my friend a few months ago. She used to have a Wolfie, this one looks like her Murphy. Sadly they don't live long & he died aged 7.


----------



## staffgirl

lostbear said:


> Have hoovered, checked verrucca (seems to be healing nicely), squeezed spot (wasn't hurting before but is now), and am about to brush my hair, if I can find my hairbrush.


Phew. I didn't sleep a wink last night worrying about you!


----------



## staffgirl

Gutted!!!!! Blimmin wheat-free bread.


----------



## moggiemum

oh no i thought you had mice for a minute , send pics to the company , free bread in the post , yeay


----------



## lostbear

staffgirl said:


> Phew. I didn't sleep a wink last night worrying about you!


Aaaaaww! Thank you - it's nice to have a friend


----------



## cheekyscrip

grumpy goby said:


> 2 weeks into my new job and picking up from someone with no hand over.
> 
> I think my head is going to explode I am so stressed.


hugs...you will be ok...just do it step by step...no one expects you willknow all in first day..hugs!


----------



## Valanita

staffgirl said:


> Gutted!!!!! Blimmin wheat-free bread.
> 
> View attachment 128725


That must have been some air bubble.


----------



## moggiemum

it took i while but i get it now...........doh


----------



## grumpy goby

cheekyscrip said:


> hugs...you will be ok...just do it step by step...no one expects you willknow all in first day..hugs!


If only that were the case... lol. Its a promotion, and i dont officially start til january 1st but it seems i have been thrown in the deep end already.

Friday was possibly the most stressful work day I have ever had :001_huh:

Im sure itl get easier though :


----------



## myshkin

grumpy goby said:


> If only that were the case... lol. Its a promotion, and i dont officially start til january 1st but it seems i have been thrown in the deep end already.
> 
> Friday was possibly the most stressful work day I have ever had :001_huh:
> 
> Im sure itl get easier though :


The way I always saw promotions and new responsibilities was: if you aren't stressed out about it, you are probably crap and not doing it at all, let alone well! Part and parcel of making the move up, you will learn to swim.


----------



## staffgirl

My poorly pup pooh'd all over the bedroom carpet at 6am this morning. She didn't stay in 1 spot whilst....ermm....expelling. Took an hour to clear up. Poorly pup is feeling a little better, thankfully. The carpet however is terminal. And she is now known as Poohdog. That is all. I'm off to bed. In the Poohroom.


----------



## ukdave

I burnt the pastry last night.  In mourning.


----------



## poohdog

staffgirl said:


> My poorly pup pooh'd all over the bedroom carpet at 6am this morning. She didn't stay in 1 spot whilst....ermm....expelling. Took an hour to clear up. Poorly pup is feeling a little better, thankfully. The carpet however is terminal. And she is now known as Poohdog. That is all. I'm off to bed. In the Poohroom.












.


----------



## staffgirl

poohdog said:


> .


brilliant!!!!!


----------



## moggiemum




----------



## Guest

I´ve been having a cold all week. Sometimes I drank tea, sometimes juice and a couple of times coffee. Coffee was great. Sometimes I was on bed and sometimes on the sofa. I watched TV (it was usually on, but not always). I don´t know which was better. To have it on or not. I guess it depends on the program.


----------



## cheekyscrip

MrsZee said:


> I´ve been having a cold all week. Sometimes I drank tea, sometimes juice and a couple of times coffee. Coffee was great. Sometimes I was on bed and sometimes on the sofa. I watched TV (it was usually on, but not always). I don´t know which was better. To have it on or not. I guess it depends on the program.


....poor little bunny!

I hope you are being looked after properly! (_stern look in obvious direction...)_

When I had cold OH brought chocolates...fortunately they contained alcohol, so after two boxes I felt much, much better!:

try to find where MrZ stores his medicinal brandy
and get well soon...


----------



## moggiemum

hot black coffee will help to open the airways too mrs Zee


----------



## Valanita

Didn't have to get up really early this morning, but went to one car boot sale anyway.


----------



## tincan

Valanita said:


> Didn't have to get up really early this morning, but went to one car boot sale anyway.


.......

Did you find anything ? .... I love them O/H hates them


----------



## Valanita

tincan said:


> .......
> 
> Did you find anything ? .... I love them O/H hates them


Yes, I bought a Lilliput lane cottage for my American friend, £2.50. 
A large cuddly Tiger with tags, for another friend £1. Presents that is. Birthday now as Christmas ones have been sent.
Plus a few other items. 
I love car boot sales am totally addicted to them.


----------



## cheekyscrip

car boot sales are brilliant for DVDs and books!


been to go to the party...birthday of a friend..cannot go as OH has to visit MiL ...
never mind....


Saturday I went to basketball for kids,then quick change and beaver went for a parade...then off to the Xmas fair..

and home to notice my jumper was on the back to front..
all the lovely patterns on my back...!!!!!





Sunday gone to th e church...change the pew for one closer to the crib...


just when the service was to commense realised my scarf was left behind...


saw elderly lady waving it vigorously in my direction..

even that grim doctor whom I know for years had a big grin on his face..


"Mum!...First time the church was FUN!" ..commented cheeklets!



I better stay at home.....


----------



## Flamingoes

Can I ask a genuine question 

Are people only nice to me on here because they feel sorry for me 

I don't mind, it's just someone said it to me yesterday and it's played on my mind and I'd rather people be honest 

Don't want it to be an attention 'praise me' post, just can't get it out of my head every time I post now


----------



## Firedog

Flamingoes said:


> Can I ask a genuine question
> 
> Are people only nice to me on here because they feel sorry for me
> 
> I don't mind, it's just someone said it to me yesterday and it's played on my mind and I'd rather people be honest
> 
> Don't want it to be an attention 'praise me' post, just can't get it out of my head every time I post now


No people are nice to you because you are sweet, generous and funny, an all round lovely person. Either that or it's because you have a cute dog, doesn't matter either way.

What a horrible thing for someone to say, stinks of jealousy if you ask me.


----------



## Flamingoes

Firedog said:


> No people are nice to you because you are sweet, generous and funny, an all round lovely person. Either that or it's because you have a cute dog, doesn't matter either way.
> 
> What a horrible thing for someone to say, stinks of jealousy if you ask me.


Just checking 

I hope so 

I know I'm a muppet sometimes but I'm aware of it and would hate to be seen like I just need a pat on the head


----------



## Holtie

Flamingoes said:


> Can I ask a genuine question
> 
> Are people only nice to me on here because they feel sorry for me
> 
> I don't mind, it's just someone said it to me yesterday and it's played on my mind and I'd rather people be honest
> 
> Don't want it to be an attention 'praise me' post, just can't get it out of my head every time I post now


Well, Flamingoes, guess what? That person can b****r off!  
From what I have seen of your posts, you are funny, sweet and generous - your recent pm to me was lovely and funny! 
Easier said than done but ignore that person - as Firedog said and could be right - the green eyed monster is raising its' ugly head.
We are with and here for you!! xx


----------



## Flamingoes

Thank you :lol:

Feel a bit more reassured now, cheers guys xxxxxx


----------



## Valanita

Flamingoes said:


> Can I ask a genuine question
> 
> *Are people only nice to me on here because they feel sorry for me *
> 
> I don't mind, it's just someone said it to me yesterday and it's played on my mind and I'd rather people be honest
> 
> Don't want it to be an attention 'praise me' post, just can't get it out of my head every time I post now


Well I for one aren't & I'm not always nice to you either.


----------



## cheekyscrip

Flam!


I am only nice to you , cos I want to steal Bumbles....very badly...!!!











(and of course, cos I luv ya..silly!)


----------



## redroses2106

anyone else worrying about xmas pressies - I always think I WILL be prepared this year then it creeps up on me, must get a move on!  
also can anyone recommend somewhere to buy a mans belt, but not to extravagant no more than £10 

in some good news my beautiful guinea pig who was poorly is now all better and squeaking noisily again  sooo happy 

flamingos - from what I have see of your posts you com across as very genuine, I don't for a second think people are nice to you out of pity, I would ignore the mean comments, some people just like to put others down, let it wash over you


----------



## Flamingoes

Okay okay that's enough or it'll turn into looking like attention seeking :lol:

I just honestly wanted to make sure  xxxxxx

ETA In that case, Valanita, I take back the award I gave you on the pet forums award thread thingy  xx


----------



## Royoyo

Why do they put the gym right next to a McDonald's, kfc and subway?! Came out the gym could smell kfc, tried to avoid but nooooo I couldn't! There's a McDonald's right next door and kfc and subway across the road, I should have just stayed at home!! 

Boo.


----------



## Holtie

Royoyo said:


> Why do they put the gym right next to a McDonald's, kfc and subway?! Came out the gym could smell kfc, tried to avoid but nooooo I couldn't! There's a McDonald's right next door and kfc and subway across the road, I should have just stayed at home!!
> 
> Boo.


They are crafty blighters!! They like to see how strong your willpower is!!


----------



## Royoyo

JTHolt said:


> They are crafty blighters!! They like to see how strong your willpower is!!


 I think it's a trap! And I fell right into it...

.


----------



## lostbear

Mixed day.

Cut my toenails and then met friends to discuss 'Strictly'. These were good bits.

Got my mark back for my essay on imagery in the book of Job for my BA in Theology and Ministry - gutted! Only got 68% - had been aiming for 69 . . .


----------



## Holtie

Royoyo said:


> I think it's a trap! And I fell right into it...
> 
> .


Yep!! Next time you go to the gym, take a clothes peg with you and after your calorie-burning session, put it on your nose, keep your head down just enough so you don't see those places but don't walk in to things and just go straight to your car!!

PS Don't forget to take off the clothes peg!!


----------



## Royoyo

lostbear said:


> Mixed day.
> 
> Cut my toenails and then met friends to discuss 'Strictly'. These were good bits.
> 
> Got my mark back for my essay on imagery in the book of Job for my BA in Theology and Ministry - gutted! Only got 68% - had been aiming for 69 . . .


Good on you for cuttig those toenails! Btw just thought I would inform you whilst I have the chance, I am with chilblain no more! How's the spot?


----------



## Royoyo

JTHolt said:


> Yep!! Next time you go to the gym, take a clothes peg with you and after your calorie-burning session, put it on your nose, keep your head down just enough so you don't see those places but don't walk in to things and just go straight to your car!!
> 
> PS Don't forget to take off the clothes peg!!


Amazing idea, I shall remeber my peg for my next visit :thumbup:

I don't get people who say they get a gym buzz and they can't stop, they have to keep going back for more. I've never got that, I just get jelly legs and feel like I'm going to be sick.


----------



## Valanita

Flamingoes said:


> ETA In that case, Valanita, I take back the award I gave you on the pet forums award thread thingy  xx


Back at you too then.rrr: :tongue:


----------



## lostbear

Royoyo said:


> Good on you for cuttig those toenails! Btw just thought I would inform you whilst I have the chance, I am with chilblain no more! How's the spot?


Yes - it was cut the nails or buy bigger shoes, so I got out the Black and Decker and raked through the box of attachments until I found the toenail trimmer. Took a bit of effort to get through the toenails, but specialised tools make a big difference I've found - when I had to use a mell and chisel it was a much longer job and often flying shards of keratin damaged the rare and valuable antiques which decorate the walls and tables of Chateau Bearperdu.

I'm pleased to learn that you are now chilblain free. Anyone who has ever seen an X-ray of a chilblain will know that they are no laughing matter. I was pretty shocked at how casual some of the posters were about your predicament TBH. They'll laugh on the other side of their faces when it happens to them - especially if the first side of their faces are chilblained.

Thank you for your thoughtful enquiry about my spot. Following the 'squeezing session' (which was, as you can imagine, agonisingly painful), I now have a scab. It's very possible that I will be scarred for life, but (*smiles bravely*) there are others worse off than me.:nonod:


----------



## Guest

lostbear said:


> Yes - it was cut the nails or buy bigger shoes, so I got out the Black and Decker and raked through the box of attachments until I found the toenail trimmer. Took a bit of effort to get through the toenails, but specialised tools make a big difference I've found - when I had to use a mell and chisel it was a much longer job and often flying shards of keratin damaged the rare and valuable antiques which decorate the walls and tables of Chateau Bearperdu.
> 
> I'm pleased to learn that you are now chilblain free. Anyone who has ever seen an X-ray of a chilblain will know that they are no laughing matter. I was pretty shocked at how casual some of the posters were about your predicament TBH. They'll laugh on the other side of their faces when it happens to them - especially if the first side of their faces are chilblained.
> 
> Thank you for your thoughtful enquiry about my spot. Following the 'squeezing session' (which was, as you can imagine, agonisingly painful), I now have a scab. It's very possible that I will be scarred for life, but (*smiles bravely*) there are others worse off than me.:nonod:


Hands up who thinks we need a 'post your banal [email protected] yet again' thread on PF...


----------



## cheekyscrip

Lostbear! Glad you are pedi trimmed! 

Hands are up jon!


today I told my biggest cheeklet off....

He was walking around with Movember leftover comedy moustache! and tiny beard!
Looking like D'Artagnan...



so I demanded sternly to removed tonight and go clean to school!





he sort of Mum!

I looked..and looked closer...













OMG!!!
That thing is REAL!!!:crying:

My baby!!!
I will buy him a NONO tomorrow!


----------



## moggiemum

aww thats so sweet cheekyscript, im glad you didn't just casuallly rip it off , lol


----------



## tincan

lostbear said:


> Mixed day.
> 
> Cut my toenails and then met friends to discuss 'Strictly'. These were good bits.
> 
> Got my mark back for my essay on imagery in the book of Job for my BA in Theology and Ministry - gutted! Only got 68% - had been aiming for 69 . . .


 Well done girl ..... Perhaps your toenails , are like Samson's hair  ... if you had left them then you would have got your 69ner  it's obvious your strength lies within them


----------



## lostbear

cheekyscrip said:


> Lostbear! Glad you are pedi trimmed!
> 
> Hands are up jon!
> 
> I like banal [email protected] threads too - but my Spideysense tells me that jon finds them trying. Perhaps his life is [email protected], and he feels left out.
> 
> 
> today I told my biggest cheeklet off....
> 
> He was walking around with Movember leftover comedy moustache! and tiny beard!
> Looking like D'Artagnan...
> 
> so I demanded sternly to removed tonight and go clean to school!
> 
> he sort of Mum!
> 
> I looked..and looked closer...
> 
> *
> OMG!!!
> That thing is REAL!!!:crying:*
> 
> They grow up so quickly . . . .
> 
> My baby!!!
> I will buy him a NONO tomorrow!


Do they work? Do you know anyone who has one?


----------



## lostbear

tincan said:


> Well done girl ..... Perhaps your toenails , are like Samson's hair  ... if you had left them then you would have got your 69ner  it's obvious your strength lies within them


OMG - you are probably right! I have another one to write before next Monday - anyone got any toenail-growing advice I can use - ideally I would like them to be like Struwwelpeter's fingernails so that I can break the 99% barrier. . .


----------



## cheekyscrip

rushing through Morrisons..trying to get my and miL shopping done..and food for beavres...and so on...

I upset one of the stands...
and a cascade of lollipops fell on my head....




A very nice English gentleman offered to "sort me out" and picked them from my hood..my hair and wherever they were stuck...
and hang them back...


to delight of madding crowd...:nonod:










sometimes I do wish I was a catterpillar...nice tidy caterpillar


----------



## Flamingoes

cheekyscrip said:


> sometimes I do wish I was a catterpillar...nice tidy caterpillar


Amen to that

*hugs lostbeAr Missed you!*

Im in the dentist waiting for two fillings that I can't have any anaesthetic or painkillers for, apparently. Time to put that high pain threshold theory to the test :001_unsure:

I also used a strimmer unsupervised and didn't die :yikes:


----------



## Valanita

Flamingoes said:


> ou!*
> 
> *Im in the dentist waiting for two fillings that I can't have any anaesthetic or painkillers for, apparently*. Time to put that high pain threshold theory to the test :001_unsure:
> 
> I also used a strimmer unsupervised and didn't die :yikes:


Are you on your phone! If so it isn't a funny post & no you are never going to be allowed to forget those posts.

*I never have injections for fillings, I hate the numb feeling for hours afterwards, a few moments of pain for the drilling are worth not going through that.
*


----------



## Flamingoes

Valanita said:


> Are you on your phone! If so it isn't a funny post & no you are never going to be allowed to forget those posts.
> 
> *I never have injections for fillings, I hate the numb feeling for hours afterwards, a few moments of pain for the drilling are worth not going through that.
> *


Didn't feel a thing 

I may have dozed off mind 

And I've nearly mastered the phone, sorry :lol: xx


----------



## Valanita

Flamingoes said:


> Did feel a thing
> 
> I may have dozed off mind
> 
> *And I've nearly mastered the phone, sorry :lol: *xx


Well it is good you've mastered your phone, but I wish I could say the same about mine. All I use mine for is making calls & texting. It has other apps, but I never have used them.


----------



## moggiemum

lost bear look sfter those tootsies

cheeky you must have looked like a sweet lollipop tree ...hahaha x

flams hope your teething probs all sorted now x

valentina i can't do the injections without gas and air now, so i too opt for injectionless fillings 

found this , thought would be apt for here


----------



## Valanita

Just had a visit from Father Christmas. He's looking good, has lost weight. I told him he needed more padding.


----------



## moggiemum

lots of cheese n port then ,mmmmmmmmmmm did you get a kiss for being a good girl


----------



## Valanita

No, he didn't kiss me, not with OH there. He came in the house briefly to have a chat to OH, but had to go as he had two kids waiting to see him outside.

(He's a friend!)


----------



## Guest

Flamingoes said:


> Im in the dentist waiting for two fillings that I can't have any anaesthetic or painkillers for, apparently. Time to put that high pain threshold theory to the test :001_unsure:
> :





Valanita said:


> *I never have injections for fillings, I hate the numb feeling for hours afterwards, a few moments of pain for the drilling are worth not going through that.
> *


I lost my filling an hour ago and wanted not to think about it tonight as I hate dentists, even with anaesthetic. And what was your topic in this supposedly innocent thread? You are suggesting going to dentist without any anaesthetic and test one´s pain threshold.  You are very brave or mad. Or both. 
In the dentist I want to be knocked out, if I could. Surely that is the best way to deal with dentists?


----------



## moggiemum

ahh i see, i hope you gave him mince pies then , save the port n cheese for hubbie


----------



## Valanita

MrsZee said:


> I lost my filling an hour ago and wanted not to think about it tonight as I hate dentists, even with anaesthetic. And what was your topic in this supposedly innocent thread? You are suggesting going to dentist without any anaesthetic and test one´s pain threshold.  You are very brave or mad. Or both.
> In the dentist I want to be knocked out, if I could. Surely that is the best way to deal with dentists?


I've had injections in the past for fillings, it takes an age to work, the needle hurts going in & I hate that numb feeling after. 
I don't think I'm particularly brave, but our dentist is lovely.
I did have injections when I had a tooth removed.


----------



## Valanita

moggiemum said:


> ahh i see, i hope you gave him mince pies then , save the port n cheese for hubbie


He was in a hurry, so he got nowt.

Actually that isn't true. I put money in his collecting tin.


----------



## Guest

Valanita said:


> I don't think I'm particularly brave, but our dentist is lovely.


I am petrified of dentists and was climbing the walls when the dentist told me she was going to do a filling without any pain relief a couple of months back. She was new and it was the first time i'd had anything done by her...fair do's, she was bloody brilliant, didn't feel a thing!


----------



## Valanita

jon bda said:


> I am petrified of dentists and was climbing the walls when the dentist told me she was going to do a filling without any pain relief a couple of months back. She was new and it was the first time i'd had anything done by her...fair do's, she was bloody brilliant, didn't feel a thing!


Can't say my last filling was pain free, coz it wasn't, she drilled near a nerve & that hurt. but it's momentary pain considering what you have to go through if you get it numbed to start with.


----------



## Bloodraine5252

I managed to do a basic invert and a crucifix at my pole dancing class tonight


----------



## moggiemum

hey where's the pic's?:hand::001_tongue:


----------



## lostbear

Flamingoes said:


> Amen to that
> 
> *hugs lostbeAr Missed you!*
> 
> Im in the dentist waiting for two fillings that I can't have any anaesthetic or painkillers for, apparently. Time to put that high pain threshold theory to the test :001_unsure:
> *
> 
> You are very brave - go to your 'safe place' (may I suggest Bali?)
> I also used a strimmer unsupervised and didn't die* :yikes:


Well done! Something I've never risked.


----------



## lostbear

Flamingoes said:


> Didn't feel a thing
> 
> I may have dozed off mind
> *
> And I've nearly mastered the phone,* sorry :lol: xx


That's a lot of technology for one day!


----------



## lostbear

MrsZee said:


> I lost my filling an hour ago and wanted not to think about it tonight as I hate dentists, even with anaesthetic. And what was your topic in this supposedly innocent thread? You are suggesting going to dentist without any anaesthetic and test one´s pain threshold.  You are very brave or mad. Or both.
> In the dentist I want to be knocked out, if I could. Surely that is the best way to deal with dentists?


I agree - complete unconsciousness for dentists.

And childbirth. (Actually with childbirth I don't think they should wake us up until the kids have got a job and left home)


----------



## lostbear

Bloodraine5252 said:


> I managed to do a basic invert and a crucifix at my pole dancing class tonight


I would probably be even more impressed if I knew what they were.


----------



## Bloodraine5252

lostbear said:


> I would probably be even more impressed if I knew what they were.


Invert = upside down but still holding with hands too

Crucifix = climb pole, hands out to sides

Both moves require some skill and strength as Theyre not moves where its easy to right yourself if you start to fall!


----------



## moggiemum

even the police feel sh:t and don't want any more [email protected]

Police in Thailand Lay Down Weapons and Join with Protestors


----------



## moggiemum

my cousin posted this on facebook ,

he said he was feeeling just a little paranoid down tesco's


----------



## Harveybash

I really want/need to have a shower, I'm all hot and sweaty! But I can't really cos of my stupid knee!!! :frown2:

Wonder if I could get a nice young male nurse to give me a bed bath :001_tongue: :ihih:


----------



## poohdog

moggiemum said:


> even the police feel sh:t and don't want any more [email protected]
> 
> Police in Thailand Lay Down Weapons and Join with Protestors


You won't see our lot doing that come a big anti government protest. That friendly copper living next door will kit out in his Robocop gear and happily kettle and taser everybody his political masters tell him to.

The miners strike will look like a day out in Bognor.


----------



## myshkin

Bloodraine5252 said:


> I managed to do a basic invert and a crucifix at my pole dancing class tonight


I have to admit to going to check out your profile page on the basis of that post - you must have amazing upper body strength, well jealous!


----------



## moggiemum

myshkin said:


> I have to admit to going to check out your profile page on the basis of that post - you must have amazing upper body strength, well jealous!


im patiently waiting for pics, if you can do that then im sure you can take a selfie for us


----------



## Harveybash

Harveybash said:


> I really want/need to have a shower, I'm all hot and sweaty! But I can't really cos of my stupid knee!!! :frown2:
> 
> Wonder if I could get a nice young male nurse to give me a bed bath :001_tongue: :ihih:


Well I'm very upset that no one sent me a nurse :cryin:

I just muddled through and failed miserably at trying to have a shower whilst keeping my leg dry!! :rolleyes5: :thumbdown: :lol:


----------



## moggiemum

you can borrow mine i just got him back from cheeky , he may be tired


----------



## MCWillow

Harveybash said:


> Well I'm very upset that no one sent me a nurse :cryin:
> 
> I just muddled through and failed miserably at trying to have a shower whilst keeping my leg dry!! :rolleyes5: :thumbdown: :lol:


Thats what bin bags were invented for!!

Make a hole in the bottom of a bin bag to fit ya foot through, then pull the rest of the bag up ya leg to cover the bandage - a bit of masking/gaffer/sellotape round the top - sorted!!


----------



## moggiemum

bins bags not very glamorous though wet wipes

or a very big Harrods shopping bag

i've sent someone to help....................^^^


----------



## Valanita

MCWillow said:


> Thats what bin bags were invented for!!
> 
> Make a hole in the bottom of a bin bag to fit ya foot through, then pull the rest of the bag up ya leg to cover the bandage - a bit of masking/gaffer/sellotape round the top - sorted!!


Son had to do that when he had his foot ulcers, but over his feet as well. He's diabetic. He was very lucky, they healed up eventually.


----------



## moggiemum

gotta go guys, film to watch , compliance on film 4 plus 1, nitenite


----------



## Valanita

Good night MM, sleep well, when you go to bed.


----------



## Guest

Harveybash said:


> I really want/need to have a shower, I'm all hot and sweaty! But I can't really cos of my stupid knee!!! :frown2:
> 
> Wonder if I could get a nice young male nurse to give me a bed bath :001_tongue: :ihih:


 Hi I have a bad knee and when it's got a bandage around it I have a shower sat on a shower stool so it doesn't get wet .


----------



## Harveybash

moggiemum said:


> you can borrow mine i just got him back from cheeky , he may be tired


Not being shallow, but I gotta see what he looks like first  



MCWillow said:


> Thats what bin bags were invented for!!
> 
> Make a hole in the bottom of a bin bag to fit ya foot through, then pull the rest of the bag up ya leg to cover the bandage - a bit of masking/gaffer/sellotape round the top - sorted!!


Too much faff :laugh: Anyway I seem to like doing things the hard way 



Valanita said:


> Son had to do that when he had his foot ulcers, but over his feet as well. He's diabetic. He was very lucky, they healed up eventually.


Oh god you've just made me think, I've got all this to come again when I have my toe op, except that will last longer!!
Last time I had it done I put a load of cling film round my toe


----------



## Bloodraine5252

myshkin said:


> I have to admit to going to check out your profile page on the basis of that post - you must have amazing upper body strength, well jealous!


I don't really. But I'm getting there. This is my 4th week back after a 3 year break so nothing is actually perfected yet and it all looks quite messy 

MM I will make sure Amby takes a of me next time I manage it, just for you


----------



## moggiemum

thanks br

im back , films good werid but very interesting look at the human psyche,

haha hb you make me laugh










here ya go , he turns into a prince if ya give him a kiss


----------



## moggiemum

haha this is true


----------



## staffgirl

The carpet cleaning man has just been. He has cleaned the scene of my pup's epic botty explosion earlier this week. We are no longer The House of Pooh. This makes me very, very happy. 

(Obviously I'd cleaned up everything I could, not just left it all for the man  but it did need a more professional going over).


----------



## Royoyo

The Jeremy Kyle show in HD is great, it really brings out the colour of peoples teeth :nonod:


----------



## Holtie

royoyo said:


> the jeremy kyle show in hd is great, it really brings out the colour of peoples teeth :nonod:


eeeewwwww!!!


----------



## Mirx3

looks like I've been missing out on all the fun!


----------



## Harveybash

Mirx3 said:


> looks like I've been missing out on all the fun!


Me too!! (I think :huh


----------



## Mirx3

Harveybash said:


> Me too!! (I think :huh


I've got no $h!t to post really... lol

I'm just trying to figure out what to wear to this family dinner thing!

Blah lol


----------



## Harveybash

Mirx3 said:


> I've got no $h!t to post really... lol
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out what to wear to this family dinner thing!
> 
> Blah lol


I was gonna say 'what thing is that?' ... but then I thought, well I'm guessing it's a dinner with your family, possibly out somewhere?! 
Hey, I could be a C.I.D with those detective skills ay  :lol:

(Yeah I clearly haven't got anything worth talking about either hun :laugh: I'm just bored and tired lol!!)


----------



## Mirx3

Harveybash said:


> I was gonna say 'what thing is that?' ... but then I thought, well I'm guessing it's a dinner with your family, possibly out somewhere?!
> Hey, I could be a C.I.D with those detective skills ay  :lol:
> 
> (Yeah I clearly haven't got anything worth talking about either hun :laugh: I'm just bored and tired lol!!)


Yeah some pre-Christmas dinner in a pub, I've NO clue what I'm supposed to wear!

OH!

not very interesting but I get my hair cut on Saturday, I am super excited lol


----------



## Harveybash

Mirx3 said:


> Yeah some pre-Christmas dinner in a pub, I've NO clue what I'm supposed to wear!
> 
> OH!
> 
> not very interesting but I get my hair cut on Saturday, I am super excited lol


Yeah I think I'm gonna have to go shopping for some half decent clothes to wear for over Christmas.
I've just been living in PJ's for months and hardly an of my 'normal' clothes fit me anymore 

I need to get my hair cut soon. Are you having a trim or a complete cut?

I've got Trixie swinging in the Christmas tree and Tilly trying to knock clothes off the airers


----------



## moggiemum

Mirx3 said:


> Yeah some pre-Christmas dinner in a pub, I've NO clue what I'm supposed to wear!
> 
> OH!
> 
> not very interesting but I get my hair cut on Saturday, I am super excited lol


yeay before and after pics please


----------



## Mirx3

Harveybash said:


> Yeah I think I'm gonna have to go shopping for some half decent clothes to wear for over Christmas.
> I've just been living in PJ's for months and hardly an of my 'normal' clothes fit me anymore
> 
> I need to get my hair cut soon. Are you having a trim or a complete cut?
> 
> I've got Trixie swinging in the Christmas tree and Tilly trying to knock clothes off the airers


I would say oh no, but shopping is fun  lol well... until you have to pay for everything. then it's like hmm... how much of this do I really need?

You'll have to model the new stuff! 

trimmed, but I think I'm going to get it layered. I honestly have not had my hair cut by a professional since like 2008  I'm so out-dated :laugh:


----------



## moggiemum

haha me too i cut my own just straight across the bottom , my mum usually sends me money for xmas i might treat myself too , i want layers and highlights


----------



## Mirx3

my mum sent me money too!

Ohh what colours are you thinking?

family is full of hairdressers so that's how I going to get mine done lol so won't be expensive thankfully.


----------



## moggiemum

im a natural blonde but its gone a lot drarker over the years and i usaually put a honey wash in but its hardely noticeable i think id like coppery low lights and highlights with a bit of layering to make it look less boring

i love hb's colour but not sure if would suit me ???? im very pale with pale eyebrows too, what colour are you? we neeed pics have you got one up in the picture thread?


----------



## Mirx3

Oh that will look lovely!

No I haven't posted a picture! 

Im always scared to lol that is probably really weird!


----------



## moggiemum

i put a couple of pics up but cheated as they are really soft focus ones ,lol, it did feel weird at the time but its funny as every now and then i get a "like" and it's nice


----------



## Mirx3

Mayyyybe one day I will put one up.

Feel slightly like I've just taken over the thread


----------



## Harveybash

Mirx3 said:


> Feel slightly like I've just taken over the thread


I wouldn't worry hun  
I'm sure Lavs won't get all funny about it

I've only gone quiet cos my sainsbury shopping has to be done by 11pm!!!


----------



## Mirx3

why by 11pm?


----------



## moggiemum

hey we can always go to the naughty step 24hr bar, drinkies anyone but i think lavs said this thread was for everyone old sh:t so its probably ok anyway, im eating right now but might pop over there for a few jars later if i dont fall asleep in me supper


----------



## Mirx3

moggiemum said:


> hey we can always go to the naughty step 24hr bar, drinkies anyone but i think lavs said this thread was for everyone old sh:t so its probably ok anyway, im eating right now but might pop over there for a few jars later if i dont fall asleep in me supper


I always forget about that thread lol

whats for dinner, lady?


----------



## Harveybash

Mirx3 said:


> why by 11pm?


Dunno, it's just the deadline. But tesco and asda are the same.
I guess it's so they can start processing them on the system and start shopping for the orders


----------



## Mirx3

Harveybash said:


> Dunno, it's just the deadline. But tesco and asda are the same.
> I guess it's so they can start processing them on the system and start shopping for the orders


hmm, weird.

Never knew that!

though I've never shopped online for groceries before.


----------



## moggiemum

Mirx3 said:


> I always forget about that thread lol
> 
> whats for dinner, lady?


hehe i called it supper cos i was embarressed about eating so late , you ve rumbled me , it was a very very late roast chicken dinner, cooked by bf cos me not well,

my hobs not working so he did the brocoli in the oven and it was like crispy seaweed all salty too , delicious, stuffing, roast spuds and mushrooms ,

a friend joined us for dinner so now i have a can of guinesss too and im typing on here and they are entertaining my cat in his magic tunnel with a very long wriggly snake ( string) so funnee

i ate too much and feel a bit sick now but am still gonna have the guiness


----------



## Harveybash

Mirx3 said:


> hmm, weird.
> 
> Never knew that!
> 
> though I've never shopped online for groceries before.


I've had to book my slot for next weeks shopping already!!!

The last day I could get before Christmas was the 20th!  People are clearly over organised and have booked ages in advance.

Saying that, I wish I'd been that clever! :laugh:


----------



## Harveybash

moggiemum said:


> hehe i called it supper cos i was embarressed about eating so late , you ve rumbled me , it was a very very late roast chicken dinner, cooked by bf cos me not well,
> 
> my hobs not working so he did the brocoli in the oven and it was like crispy seaweed all salty too , delicious, stuffing, roast spuds and mushrooms ,


He started cooking that hours ago!
You should of got him to put the broccoli in the kettle!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mirx3

moggiemum said:


> hehe i called it supper cos i was embarressed about eating so late , you ve rumbled me , it was a very very late roast chicken dinner, cooked by bf cos me not well,
> 
> my hobs not working so he did the brocoli in the oven and it was like crispy seaweed all salty too , delicious, stuffing, roast spuds and mushrooms ,
> 
> a friend joined us for dinner so now i have a can of guinesss too and im typing on here and they are entertaining my cat in his magic tunnel with a very long wriggly snake ( string) so funnee
> 
> i ate too much and feel a bit sick now but am still gonna have the guiness


That sounds LOVELY! Jealoussssssssss!

though I have to say YUCK to the Guinness, cannot stand beer/ale/lager! Bleck lol

Aww, What a very nice boyfriend! 

Im eating late too, OH is making us Crispy chicken wraps (with lettuce, Cheese and buffalo sauce, cause I love it lol)


----------



## Mirx3

Harveybash said:


> I've had to book my slot for next weeks shopping already!!!
> 
> The last day I could get before Christmas was the 20th!  People are clearly over organised and have booked ages in advance.
> 
> Saying that, I wish I'd been that clever! :laugh:


Wow, I didn't know people looked that far ahead for things like shopping for food lol

Oh god if they are that organized for food shopping... what will it be like when I go proper Christmas present shopping?!


----------



## moggiemum

i know, to be fair we did keep it on hold for half hour till mate got here , he only lives round the corner, lol , andddddddd i just realised he also brought me a can of coke and a tin of cat food , so im drinking the coke and the guinesss can go under the tree, Ankhie has loads of food in now, and he's just had roast chicken ,ahhh.... this is the life


----------



## Harveybash

Mirx3 said:


> though I have to say YUCK to the Guinness


Haha, I said exactly the same thing to her the other day


----------



## moggiemum

guiness is nice with milk, yumyum


----------



## Mirx3

moggiemum said:


> guiness is nice with milk, yumyum


Gonna have to disagree with you there lol

I don't think any alcohol should be mixed with milk. Definitely a no no for me lol


----------



## Harveybash

Mirx3 said:


> Wow, I didn't know people looked that far ahead for things like shopping for food lol
> 
> Oh god if they are that organized for food shopping... what will it be like when I go proper Christmas present shopping?!


Tbf they probably haven't chosen the food .. just put basics on there, so they can get the time and day slot that they want, then nearer the time they will add to it. 
Well that's what I do anyway 
I always end up doing most of mine the night before, with only minutes to spare


----------



## Mirx3

I'll have to give the online food shop a try, but think I'll leave it for a really rainy day thatI just can't be bothered going out for lol


----------



## Harveybash

Mirx did you have a go on that photo site I mentioned?
If not do you want me to have a go at a Christmas siggy for you?


----------



## Mirx3

Harveybash said:


> Mirx did you have a go on that photo site I mentioned?
> If not do you want me to have a go at a Christmas siggy for you?


Oh, I'd love you forever if you would lol 

Do you need me to send photos? Cause I cannot get that site to work for me.


----------



## moggiemum

speaking of xmas


----------



## Harveybash

Mirx3 said:


> Oh, I'd love you forever if you would lol
> 
> Do you need me to send photos? Cause I cannot get that site to work for me.


Yeah it took me awhile to get the hang of it.

Yep if you just put the pics you want on here, I can copy them


----------



## Mirx3

Harveybash said:


> Yeah it took me awhile to get the hang of it.
> 
> Yep if you just put the pics you want on here, I can copy them


Thank you!


----------



## moggiemum

absolutely gutted:crying:

i offered a little black one eyed kitten a home near me advertising on gumtree a couple of days ago she hadnt replied to my lovely message so i went to find the ad again and i find she has removed it , no way has she gotten homes for 5 kitts already, 

i sent her a lovely message asking her not to offer the one with no eye as free and that i would love to have him and he can be safe as an indoor cat . i also mentioned that the others looked like they may have been poorly too as their thrid eyelids were showing and advised/asked her to keep for another week just to be safe .
i also asked for vets records of what happened to little ones eye and why hadn&#8217;t it been stitched up?
my message was thoughtful and caring and informative and i was offering a forever home locally and she chooses to ignore me and take her add down , i am so angry and worried now ,


----------



## Mirx3

moggiemum said:


> absolutely gutted:crying:
> 
> i offered a little black one eyed kitten a home near me advertising on gumtree a couple of days ago she hadnt replied to my lovely message so i went to find the ad again and i find she has removed it , no way has she gotten homes for 5 kitts already,
> 
> i sent her a lovely message asking her not to offer the one with no eye as free and that i would love to have him and he can be safe as an indoor cat . i also mentioned that the others looked like they may have been poorly too as their thrid eyelids were showing and advised/asked her to keep for another week just to be safe .
> i also asked for vets records of what happened to little ones eye and why hadnt it been stitched up?
> my message was thoughtful and caring and informative and i was offering a forever home locally and she chooses to ignore me and take her add down , i am so angry and worried now ,


Some people 

Have you a local pet section on facebook? perhaps she has put them on there and you can get in contact with her through that, I see loads of facebook pets being advertised on Gumtree as well.

Hope they have all gone to really good homes.

If the ad was reported enough it may have been removed from Gumtree, by Gumtree.


----------



## moggiemum

yes i dont think she s rehomed them that quickly , i just dont get it i was a offering her a home for the little boy she was getting rid for free , i might do the fb pets thing i think she s paranoid as they are sick , so worried now what she ll do with them, i ve put a thread in cat chat about it , i should have put it in the adoption section ,...doh


----------



## Mirx3

moggiemum said:


> yes i dont think she s rehomed them that quickly , i just dont get it i was a offering her a home for the little boy she was getting rid for free , i might do the fb pets thing i think she s paranoid as they are sick , so worried now what she ll do with them, i ve put a thread in cat chat about it , i should have put it in the adoption section ,...doh


Some people just don't want to listen because they think they know more and some will refuse a good home just because you told them to do something they don't want to do.

I'd definitely check a Facebook group though, it's likely she has put them on there.


----------



## moggiemum

can i do that secretly? as she knows my name and location


----------



## Mirx3

If you really want to adopt the kitten you could always make a fake facebook account or use one of your friends/OH's to get in contact.


----------



## moggiemum

actually i dont mind if she sees me , i just want to find him

what do i look up i ve tried pets for sale but the same seller keeps coming up , and its not her


----------



## Mirx3

type your city name and pets for sale or type your city name and buy and sell into facebook search bar and results should pop up, then you can get added to the groups.


----------



## moggiemum

thanks mirx


----------



## Mirx3

No problem I hope you find him 

let me know if you need any help with it and I will do my best to help search


----------



## Harveybash

I just got up to go to the loo, and the kittens followed me in and threw themselves at my feet and asked for breakfast!!
Errr, no!!! :hand:


----------



## moggiemum

hi hb are you still here can you post that link for the xmassy sigs again , sorry

tell the girls to get up off the floor and stop being so silly

this is the ankhstar being silly in the morning and any other time of the day he can think of


----------



## DoodlesRule

My boss has given me a christmas card - first in over 25 years so whats that all about :001_huh:


----------



## MoggyBaby

DoodlesRule said:


> My boss has given me a christmas card - first in over 25 years so whats that all about :001_huh:


He's after something.................. 

:lol: :lol:

.


----------



## Holtie

chichi said:


> Wow Moggy....what BIG (rolling) eyes you have!!!!


MB's had loads of practise because of her IWC!!


----------



## MoggyBaby

chichi said:


> Wow Moggy....what BIG (rolling) eyes you have!!!!





JTHolt said:


> MB's had loads of practise because of her IWC!!


Amongst many others.....!!! :lol: :lol:

.


----------



## DoodlesRule

don't you just love Judge Judy  My Nan had a perfect withering look like that lol


----------



## DoodlesRule

MoggyBaby said:


> He's after something..................
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> .


That is what concerns me - he is usually either after something, up to something or done something - any one of those three. I did check the envelope, for anthrax not money


----------



## MoggyBaby

DoodlesRule said:


> That is what concerns me - he is usually either after something, up to something or done something - any one of those three. I did check the envelope, for anthrax not money


From what you say of your boss, it's more likely to be cocaine than anthrax falling out.


----------



## Valanita

Going to the tree decorating presentation this evening. Wish us luck, we might win best dressed tree.


----------



## MoggyBaby

Valanita said:


> Going to the tree decorating presentation this evening. Wish us luck, we might win best dressed tree.


Oh good luck!!!


----------



## Mirx3

Ok! ok! Enoughhhhhhhh!

Don't make me paddle you all! 










I myself shouldn't have made any comment such as I had, And I appologize to everyone on the thread and mostly to Lav for starting any trouble.


----------



## Lavenderb

Well the whole lot of yer can sling yer fecking hooks bringing ya bliddy tantrums on ere


----------



## Lavenderb

I will just say and this ain't cus Mavis is a friend but it just isn't in her to bully a soul........but she will speak her mind....2 different things.


----------



## DoodlesRule

Personally I get enough flouncing dramas at work - do we need a thread rename "what $**** should I leave be & not keep bringing up"

Where that Westie-Ma wielding her tennis raquet when you need her  :shocked:


----------



## Toby Tyler

chichi said:


> I'm certainly no part of any gang on here *(my "gang" are elsewhere :lol: )
> *
> As for bullying :hand:
> 
> That old chestnut is getting a little tired on here :001_huh::001_huh:


Oh? Can I be one of your gang membas? :scared: Here I thought gangs were taking over PF, aren't they "everywhere" on here? :lol: :lol: :lol:

That big bad bully card is not only getting extremely tiresome, it trivializes a RL problem. It's fecking absurd to compare people disagreeing or being sniped at on a forum to being bullied. Get over it, ignore or log off and the big bad bully will disappear like magic every time.


----------



## MoggyBaby

Mirx3 said:


> I myself shouldn't have made any comment such as I had, And I appologize to everyone on the thread and mostly to Lav for starting any trouble.


Why are you apologising for something you didn't do???

You weren't the one making bitchy little digs. :frown2:


----------



## Mirx3

Toby!! 

Where've you been hiding?! I haven't seen you in FOREVER! or maybe I just miss you all the time? lol


----------



## Mirx3

MoggyBaby said:


> Why are you apologising for something you didn't do???
> 
> You weren't the one making bitchy little digs. :frown2:


erm thats me, that's what I do. lol

my OH says I am "too" nice to everyone.


----------



## MoggyBaby

Mirx3 said:


> erm thats me, that's what I do. lol
> 
> *my OH says I am "too" nice to everyone.*


I'm inclined to agree with him.


----------



## Mirx3

MoggyBaby said:


> I'm inclined to agree with him.


lol you too!

though I might have to agree.... I apologize to chairs/doors when I run into them :lol:


----------



## canuckjill

closed to be read, edited and maybe you guys can keep it unpersonal when /if it gets reopened...


----------



## canuckjill

I have done some editing and some deleting....I would suggest no more poking people then they won't respond in kind...Because we accidently deleted the other thread (and it was pure accidental still can't find it anywhere) this is a prime opportunity of a fresh start lets not ruin it for everyone....


----------



## Toby Tyler

Mirx3 said:


> Toby!!
> 
> Where've you been hiding?! I haven't seen you in FOREVER! or maybe I just miss you all the time? lol


I've been incognito hiding in the basement with the gang, swigging rot gut wine smoking **** and plotting the next big coup.


----------



## Holtie

I had a bit of a mishap earlier on today  

The weather today has been yucky and the number of times I have had to use the windscreen wash to clear my windscreen was a lot. So when arriving home and after putting away the shopping, I went to top the reservoir up with screen wash and water from the hose. After doing that I reeled the hose back in and the 'gun' part I somehow managed to step on  and gave myself a right drenching!!  

After cursing at my silliness, I couldn't stop laughing and just said 'At least I don't need a shower now'!! 

What a numpty!!


----------



## Mirx3

JTHolt said:


> I had a bit of a mishap earlier on today
> 
> The weather today has been yucky and the number of times I have had to use the windscreen wash to clear my windscreen was a lot. So when arriving home and after putting away the shopping, I went to top the reservoir up with screen wash and water from the hose. After doing that I reeled the hose back in and the 'gun' part I somehow managed to step on  and gave myself a right drenching!!
> 
> After cursing at my silliness, I couldn't stop laughing and just said 'At least I don't need a shower now'!!
> 
> What a numpty!!


Lol I wish that'd been on film :lol:


----------



## Holtie

Mirx3 said:


> Lol I wish that'd been on film :lol:


That would have been good! :thumbup1:

£250 Ker-ching!!


----------



## DoodlesRule

canuckjill said:


> I have done some editing and some deleting....I would suggest no more poking people then they won't respond in kind...*Because we accidently deleted the other thread (and it was pure accidental still can't find it anywhere)* this is a prime opportunity of a fresh start lets not ruin it for everyone....


I have visions of the intrepid mods working in shifts hunting for the lost thread like an Indiana Jones film


----------



## Mirx3

JTHolt said:


> That would have been good! :thumbup1:
> 
> £250 Ker-ching!!


then it would have been drinks at yours?  lol


----------



## Kitty_pig

DoodlesRule said:


> I have visions of the intrepid mods working in shifts hunting for the lost thread like an Indiana Jones film


Reaching into snake filled pits in desperation :lol:


----------



## Holtie

Mirx3 said:


> then it would have been drinks at yours?  lol


Definitely! :thumbup1:

I don't give a monkey's about people laughing at my boo-boos!!


----------



## Mirx3

Especially after a few drinks 

Though then there would be plenty more mishaps lol


----------



## DoodlesRule

Arghhhhhhhh I have done it again - repped instead of reporting a spam thread


----------



## loubyfrog

OMG....A Sh1t thread,How happy am I  

My poop post of the day is that I've just tuned into Radio 2....fed up of radio 1,they play the same crap constantly.

Now boogying (not twerking might i add) around the bedroom to salt n pepper push it.....good job the curtains are closed.


----------



## Kitty_pig

loubyfrog said:


> OMG....A Sh1t thread,How happy am I
> 
> My poop post of the day is that I've just tuned into Radio 2....fed up of radio 1,they play the same crap constantly.
> 
> Now boogying (not twerking might i add) around the bedroom to salt n pepper push it.....good job the curtains are closed.


ahhhhhh I just realised I could make this a literal poop post....baby filled three nappies this morning :shocked: baby wipes were not enough, she had a bath at 9am :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic

I've brought along some $hit for you all


----------



## moggiemum

when you are feeling sh:t or [email protected] , remember this ;


----------



## Kitty_pig

simplysardonic said:


> I've brought along some $hit for you all


:lol: bahahahahahahaha amazeballs :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic

Kitty_pig said:


> :lol: bahahahahahahaha amazeballs :lol:


After today's poopfest, coupled with yesterday's countersurfing incident where she pretty much inhaled an entire steamed pudding before I could even get across the kitchen, she's very lucky I haven't turned her into a fur coat :lol:


----------



## Mirx3

simplysardonic said:


> After today's poopfest, coupled with yesterday's countersurfing incident where she pretty much inhaled an entire steamed pudding before I could even get across the kitchen, she's very lucky I haven't turned her into a fur coat :lol:


what breed is your pup?


----------



## Holtie

Methinks SS deserves a Green blobbie for being the 666th contributor!! 

wonder if she is a cheeky :devil:!!


----------



## simplysardonic

Mirx3 said:


> what breed is your pup?


She's an outright mongrel, possibly some collie & German Shepherd in there, but the rest is a mystery


----------



## Mirx3

simplysardonic said:


> She's an outright mongrel, possibly some collie & German Shepherd in there, but the rest is a mystery


Mystery is always good


----------



## delca1

simplysardonic said:


> I've brought along some $hit for you all


What a Rogue


----------



## DoodlesRule

Feeling mighty proud of myself :thumbup1: Got an integrated fridge and hate it, too little and its useless either freezes stuff or there is water in the salad bit. So having a normal fridge delivered tomorrow, son & heir was supposed to call round and remove the cupboard door but he forgot. 

Need to get it out as they will take it away for nothing otherwise will have to get rid of the old fridge


I have done it all by myself 

Took me half hour to work out how to get the relevant screwy thing to attach to the screwdriver but who is splitting hairs lol


----------



## moggiemum

i'd put it in the old junk thread

good luck with the new fridge and i hope you not see you in here moaning about fridges ever again , well not for 6mths at least ,

when does the guarentee run out???


----------



## loubyfrog

DoodlesRule said:


> Feeling mighty proud of myself :thumbup1: Got an integrated fridge and hate it, too little and its useless either freezes stuff or there is water in the salad bit. So having a normal fridge delivered tomorrow, son & heir was supposed to call round and remove the cupboard door but he forgot.
> 
> Need to get it out as they will take it away for nothing otherwise will have to get rid of the old fridge
> 
> I have done it all by myself
> 
> Took me half hour to work out how to get the relevant screwy thing to attach to the screwdriver but who is splitting hairs lol


Excellent!! :thumbup:

Are you gonna treat yourself to a warm glass of wine now as a reward. :lol:


----------



## we love bsh's

..got banned from the weirdest fb group ever :shocked:


----------



## Mirx3

we love bsh's said:


> ..got banned from the weirdest fb group ever :shocked:


Now you have to say why? and what was weird about it ? LOL


----------



## loubyfrog

we love bsh's said:


> ..got banned from the weirdest fb group ever :shocked:


ooooooooh,tell us all about it!!!

I got banned from a selling page once for bumping my posts up too many times in one day!! :shocked:


----------



## we love bsh's

Mirx3 said:


> Now you have to say why? and what was weird about it ? LOL


Where do i start..well it was a group to expose bad breeders..but someone was bat mouthing a breeder without facts and this group was protecting this woman.will send you a link to how it all started.


----------



## tincan

we love bsh's said:


> Where do i start..well it was a group to expose bad breeders..but someone was bat mouthing a breeder without facts and this group was protecting this woman.will send you a link to how it all started.


I wouldn't waste my breath on them sweet  Is this a continuation from what was posted in pf ?

You might aswell bang yer head on a brick wall :mad2: x moi


----------



## MCWillow

:lol: You finally managed to get in and then they banned you? :lol:

You're not a very good spy Sara   x


----------



## shetlandlover

Hey everyone.

Going to try to write out my Christmas cards tomorrow, been putting it off for weeks.


----------



## we love bsh's

MCWillow said:


> :lol: You finally managed to get in and then they banned you? :lol:
> 
> You're not a very good spy Sara   x


lol,it went like this

Admin- dont get too happy yet,im shinning my boot and im pointing it in a few directions.

me - as long as they aint got steal toe caps.

Cosmills - or pointed ones oucheeeee.

me- them winklepickers?

pmsl and thats it banned.

Dint even get chance to post these...NEW MOD RETRO MOD SIXTIES PAISLEY SUEDE SHOES Winklepickers 60s BLUE-PURPLE JAG | eBay


----------



## Mirx3

Shetlandlover, Everytime I see your signature it makes me want to just doggy-nap your pups! 

Especially Alaska and Oliver


----------



## we love bsh's

Hey page 69 :eek6:


----------



## Guest

we love bsh's said:


> lol,it went like this
> 
> Admin- dont get too happy yet,im shinning my boot and im pointing it in a few directions.
> 
> me - as long as they aint got steal toe caps.
> 
> Cosmills - or pointed ones oucheeeee.
> 
> me- them winklepickers?
> 
> pmsl and thats it banned.
> 
> Dint even get chance to post these...NEW MOD RETRO MOD SIXTIES PAISLEY SUEDE SHOES Winklepickers 60s BLUE-PURPLE JAG | eBay


They look very pointy, enough to take your eyes out :w00t:


----------



## shetlandlover

Mirx3 said:


> Shetlandlover, Everytime I see your signature it makes me want to just doggy-nap your pups!
> 
> Especially Alaska and Oliver


Thank you 

I'm very fortunate my dogs like having their pictures taken haha.

Your cats are so cute! Love Milo's nose too.


----------



## MCWillow

Now they are some funkay shoes - I want them  :w00t:


----------



## Mirx3

Everyone says that about his nose lol


----------



## we love bsh's

SirHiss said:


> They look very pointy, enough to take your eyes out :w00t:


pmsl the thoughts of her wearing them seriously pmsl


MCWillow said:


> Now they are some funkay shoes - I want them  :w00t:


omg they look even funnier in a giant version.:thumbup1:


----------



## tincan

MCWillow said:


> Now they are some funkay shoes - I want them  :w00t:


.....

I like them too , just need a heel for this squit ....... Saw a coat in or local village that would go beautifully with those ...... I hope it's still there in the jan sales


----------



## we love bsh's

Look ladies you cant like the old hags shoes i wont allow it :lol:


----------



## tincan

we love bsh's said:


> Look ladies you cant like the old hags shoes i wont allow it :lol:


Look lady this old hag  likes the colour and cloth design .... would like a heel tho and a peep toe and an ankle strap .... So your right ok they aren't for me lol ....


----------



## we love bsh's

tincan said:


> Look lady this old hag  likes the colour and cloth design .... would like a heel tho and a peep toe and an ankle strap .... So your right ok they aren't for me lol ....


hey they sound alright with a few alterations.


----------



## MCWillow

we love bsh's said:


> hey they sound alright with a few alterations.


I would _so_ wear them as is 

I just cant walk in heels - unless they are wide enough for me to not fall off 

Imagine them with black satin ribbons as laces - or black lace - lace laces *transports back to the 80s*


----------



## we love bsh's

MCWillow said:


> I would _so_ wear them as is
> 
> I just cant walk in heels - unless they are wide enough for me to not fall off
> 
> Imagine them with black satin ribbons as laces - or black lace - lace laces *transports back to the 80s*


put my foot right in my mouth i thinks lol..the thought was something witchified Singing:


----------



## MCWillow

OMG - they do my size too..........

*is listening to Spice Girls*


I do believe I am having a 'you are sad' night :lol:

Zigazigaaaaaaa :yikes:


----------



## we love bsh's

MCWillow said:


> OMG - they do my size too..........
> 
> *is listening to Spice Girls*
> 
> I do believe I am having a 'you are sad' night :lol:
> 
> Zigazigaaaaaaa :yikes:


spice up ya life :thumbup1:


----------



## moggiemum

love the colour and pattern but they would have to have in a ruched ankle boot design for moi


----------



## Valanita

MoggyBaby said:


> Oh good luck!!!


Sadly we didn't win, but we had wine, cocktails & food for free. Spent a pleasant couple of hours chatting to people too, some we knew, some we hadn't met before.:thumbup1:


----------



## emma20

Just testing something


----------



## emma20

I have a signature


----------



## moggiemum

that's cute emma, youre doing well


----------



## emma20

moggiemum said:


> that's cute emma, youre doing well


Thanks I thought since I come on here a lot it might encourage me to get that bike moving quicker


----------



## DoodlesRule

loubyfrog said:


> Excellent!! :thumbup:
> 
> Are you gonna treat yourself to a warm glass of wine now as a reward. :lol:


You watching me 

I am however more resourceful than that - popped it in the freezer for a bit 

MCWillow - I sooo like those shoes, defo if in an ankle boot


----------



## cheekyscrip

today :
lil cheeklet coming from Advent Mass:


Mummy...when it will be the last episode?




Oh,bless him!




(must have been tired by all that waiting for the Messiah).....




yesterday:



at tennis party lil one threw his hoop on the tree..and came crying...



I quickly jumped on the wall.. climbed the fence and the tree was all mine!

Got the hoop, jumped down...turned round....



and  all the tennis mums were:frown2::frown2::frown2:



"I would never even think about doing THAT!!!" gasped my friend...aghast!




Oh..caterpillar...nice, caterpillar...




WiLL ever remember to act my age?




my dd was so ....


but cheeklet at least was happy again!


----------



## moggiemum

ha ha cheeky you are like me a mums gotta do what a mums gotta do ,

i scaled a 8ft metal gate to rescue my cat who was stuck up a tree with two huge fighting crows on either side of him , i luckily didnt have to climb the tree as well or we'd probably both be still up there


----------



## Guest

emma20 said:


> I have a signature


Nice going hon!!!
:thumbup1:


----------



## moggiemum

imagine going to make a nice sandwich for breakfast and then going to sit in your fav chair to eat it ,............................


----------



## Kitty_pig

I've just joined two spiritual forums, I'm still trying to knit a baby cardigan for my best friends newborn girl, I've been awake since 4am but had about 2 hours sleep and I think I may be on auto pilot......


----------



## Lavenderb

Kitty_pig said:


> I've just joined two spiritual forums, I'm still trying to knit a baby cardigan for my best friends newborn girl, I've been awake since 4am but had about 2 hours sleep and I think I may be on auto pilot......
> 
> View attachment 129540


I can't knit when I'm tired or else I make mistakes and drop stitches ....catch up with your sleep if you can


----------



## Kitty_pig

Lavenderb said:


> I can't knit when I'm tired or else I make mistakes and drop stitches ....catch up with your sleep if you can


Didn't even bother trying to knit, I couldn't hold the needles properly :lol: would've been safer crocheting but even that was too technical for my brain to compute :lol: baby is wide awake, I've no hope of a kip now :Yawn:


----------



## MoggyBaby

Kitty_pig said:


> Didn't even bother trying to knit, I couldn't hold the needles properly :lol: would've been safer crocheting but even that was too technical for my brain to compute :lol: *baby is wide awake, I've no hope of a kip now* :Yawn:


See!!! I told you ya should've gotten spayed!!!!!

I hope you've had that old tom cat done now so there'll be no repeats of this in the future!!!!!



  

.


----------



## loubyfrog

So happy....My mouth ulcer at the base of my tongue has finally gone. :thumbup1:

Spent the last 5 days dribbling like a teething baby and talking like i didn't have a tongue.

Might have a salty bacon sarnie to celebrate.


----------



## Cheryl89

loubyfrog said:


> So happy....My mouth ulcer at the base of my tongue has finally gone. :thumbup1:
> 
> Spent the last 5 days dribbling like a teething baby and talking like i didn't have a tongue.
> 
> Might have a salty bacon sarnie to celebrate.


Lol loubs!!!!!!!! that's the last thing you want to do.

This made me :lol:

I really hate mouth ulcers and glad yours has gone  lol xxxxxx


----------



## chichi

loubyfrog said:


> So happy....My mouth ulcer at the base of my tongue has finally gone. :thumbup1:
> 
> Spent the last 5 days dribbling like a teething baby and talking like i didn't have a tongue.
> 
> Might have a salty bacon sarnie to celebrate.


Ah Loubs, the vision of you dribbling has just put me off me lunch :shocked:

Enjoy your bacon sarnie


----------



## loubyfrog

chichi said:


> Ah Loubs, the vision of you dribbling has just put me off me lunch :shocked:
> 
> Enjoy your bacon sarnie


Ennoi ur ninner teetee!!!  

Thats me talking without moving my tongue as the bacon sarnie that i greedily wolfed down has informed me it isn't quite healed yet.


----------



## chichi

loubyfrog said:


> Ennoi ur ninner teetee!!!
> 
> Thats me talking without moving my tongue as the bacon sarnie that i greedily wolfed down has informed me it isn't quite healed yet.


That'll teach ya' ..... you silly billy 

When I first saw your post, I thought you'd borrowed Flams phone or something :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby

chichi said:


> That'll teach ya' ..... you silly billy
> 
> *When I first saw your post, I thought you'd borrowed Flams phone or something* :lol:


Act-yoo-ally.......

She talks like that all the time. I've seen her Facebook page...... :sneaky2:


----------



## cheekyscrip

Swimming couch told me thatdd is doing really welland will go levelup...She was sohappy..told her chums...now we found out that she stays put......
I feel so !!!



why tellme otherwise?..or just they needed herplace to move up someone else? (thenext level is competition level! so she will miss out!)

Swimming Gala tomorrow..but she has a choir performance too...
I feel like just giving it a miss....

This can be a point where she will just give up on swimming... after seven years !!!
This is truly ****!!!!
:mad2:


----------



## Sal1972

cheekyscrip said:


> Swimming couch told me thatdd is doing really welland will go levelup...She was sohappy..told her chums...now we found out that she stays put......
> I feel so !!!
> 
> why tellme otherwise?..or just they needed herplace to move up someone else? (thenext level is competition level! so she will miss out!)
> 
> Swimming Gala tomorrow..but she has a choir performance too...
> I feel like just giving it a miss....
> 
> This can be a point where she will just give up on swimming... after seven years !!!
> This is truly ****!!!!
> :mad2:


Oh what a shame for her; it's horrible when they/you get let down like that


----------



## Sal1972

After months of visits to the dentist, getting a root canal sorted; I now have to go again tomorrow due to a crack in another tooth! 

Honestly, it seems that when I hit the grand old age of 40 my teeth hit a 'self-destruct' button :mad2:


----------



## loubyfrog

That's not fair on your DD CS.....if someone says something they should mean it and go through with it especially when they say it to children.

If she's become a little disheartened with swimming,let her have a break from it and see if she wants to return after christmas,she probably will go back to it and have forgotten all about the false hope her coach gave her in the new year.


----------



## DoodlesRule

Yeh thats goodly news, getting a tax refund


----------



## Kitty_pig

MoggyBaby said:


> See!!! I told you ya should've gotten spayed!!!!!
> 
> I hope you've had that old tom cat done now so there'll be no repeats of this in the future!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Don't tempt me! :ihih: if I didn't want another he would be in the clinic before you can type snip! Ironically the clinic that does such procedures arond here is on Balls Lane :lol:



cheekyscrip said:


> Swimming couch told me thatdd is doing really welland will go levelup...She was sohappy..told her chums...now we found out that she stays put......
> I feel so !!!
> 
> why tellme otherwise?..or just they needed herplace to move up someone else? (thenext level is competition level! so she will miss out!)
> 
> Swimming Gala tomorrow..but she has a choir performance too...
> I feel like just giving it a miss....
> 
> This can be a point where she will just give up on swimming... after seven years !!!
> This is truly ****!!!!
> :mad2:


Thats pants hun, major major pants! x


----------



## MoggyBaby

Kitty_pig said:


> Don't tempt me! :ihih: *if I didn't want another* he would be in the clinic before you can type snip! Ironically the clinic that does such procedures arond here is on Balls Lane :lol:


:yikes:

*BACK YARD BREEDER!!!!! *









 

.


----------



## moggiemum

blinking nora i thought i was in cat chat , i thought oh nooooooooo whats going on , glad you see alls well.

glycerine for mouth uclers -brill , instant relief , just ask for a bottle in chemist.

so sorry cheeky and cheeklet.

can't talk about dental stuff cos im in the same boat ..again

and this


----------



## loubyfrog

Glycerine.......It sounds like it could give you the trots or make you combust if you go near a naked flame


----------



## moggiemum

haha thats lactolose soloution , you don't wanna mix them up :001_huh:


----------



## Kitty_pig

MoggyBaby said:


> :yikes:
> 
> *BACK YARD BREEDER!!!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I know, I keep accidentally getting out :lol:  :lol:


----------



## ItsonlyChris

I might attatch a cat bell to Blues collar and take her on a walk through the streets so the kids think a reindeer has gotten loose or that Santa is coming around


----------



## Royoyo

With Xmas upon us I would like to share a personal experience with my fellow investors about drinking and driving. Don't do it!
As you may know some of us have been known to have brushes with the authorities from time to time on the way home after a "social session" out with friends. Well two days ago I was out for an evening with friends and had several beers followed by some excellent red wine.
Feeling jolly I still had the sense to know that I may be slightly over the limit. That's when I did something that I've never done before - I took a taxi home.
Sure enough on the way home there was a police roadside check but since it was a taxi they waved it past. I arrived home safely without incident.
This was a real surprise, as I had never driven a taxi before, I don't know where I got it from, and now that it's in my garage I don't know what to do with it!
Has anyone lost a taxi???


:lol: made me laugh!!


----------



## moggiemum

brilliant :thumbup1:


----------



## suzy93074

I have laryngitus and a viral infection ....so can't have antibiotics .....so am dosing myself up with covonia and menthol drops ...think I have slightlu overdosed cos am feeling ........well strange :w00t:........


and before anyone says it i said VIRAL not VAGINA!!! hahahahahahaha omg im so weird


----------



## Holtie

suzy93074 said:


> I have laryngitus and a viral infection ....so can't have antibiotics .....so am dosing myself up with covonia and menthol drops ...think I have slightlu overdosed cos am feeling ........well strange :w00t:........
> 
> *and before anyone says it i said VIRAL not VAGINA*!!! hahahahahahaha omg im so weird


Alright! No need to shout!!  

Sorry to hear you are feeling like c**p!!


----------



## myshkin

Tonight, on the country road down to the nearest shops, I passed the truck carrying Santa's sleigh coming towards me. A bit of a surprise in itself, but as I passed, I realised Santa was actually sitting on it....I was doing 60, straight stretch of road.....no wonder his cheeks are so red!
Nearly went into the hedge!


----------



## moggiemum

i can't rember the last time i heard someone shout VAGINA, omg i can't believe i said that

hopoe your viral thing gets better , try night nurse makes you lovely and weird , and i dont mean the night nurse cheekyscript, she's off duty now anyway or you'd better hope she is


----------



## Mulish

suzy93074 said:


> I have laryngitus and a viral infection ....so can't have antibiotics .....so am dosing myself up with covonia and menthol drops ...think I have slightlu overdosed cos am feeling ........well strange :w00t:........
> 
> and before anyone says it i said VIRAL not VAGINA!!! hahahahahahaha omg im so weird


Just took me a minute to remember covonia is a cough medicine and not a liqueur and I thought, 'well that explains the random vagina.'

It's Christmas - everything's some sort of booze and/or innuendo.


----------



## suzy93074

Sorry for shouting the v word ! Pmsl just wanted to be sure u all heard me!!  might try the night nurse tomorrow!! Hehehehe .....besides I have my own sexy night nusse this evening ...OH has been so nice for a change!! Bought me dinner in bed and drinks etxc !!!


----------



## Holtie

suzy93074 said:


> Sorry for shouting the v word ! Pmsl just wanted to be sure *u all heard me*!!  might try the night nurse tomorrow!! Hehehehe .....besides I have my own sexy night nusse this evening ...OH has been so nice for a change!! Bought me dinner in bed and drinks etxc !!!


We sure did!! Crystal clear!!


----------



## emma20

suzy93074 said:


> I have my own sexy night nusse this evening ...OH has been so nice for a change!! Bought me dinner in bed and drinks etxc !!!


Where do I get 1?


----------



## suzy93074

Mulish said:


> Just took me a minute to remember covonia is a cough medicine and not a liqueur and I thought, 'well that explains the random vagina.'
> 
> It's Christmas - everything's some sort of booze and/or innuendo.


Believe me I'm drinking it like booze ...swigging straight out the bottle pmsl stuff the teaspoon



Myskhin your post so made me giggle I've got an image now of u racing down the road with santa on his slay ....


----------



## Holtie

Oh, thanks very much Jasmine!! 

I was eating my breakfast when Jasmine just upchucked her last night's dinner at my feet just missing my polished boots!!  Has put me right off my breakfast!! 

Hope it won't continue and not the beginning of this canine bug going round!! Fingers crossed!!

Thinking about and writing about it is making me feel rather


----------



## Mirx3

I am so happy right now, I actually managed to sleep through the night for once! 

It's been WEEKS since I've gotten a proper sleep! I just hope it sticks now.


----------



## DoodlesRule

suzy93074 said:


> I have laryngitus and a viral infection ....so can't have antibiotics .....so am dosing myself up with covonia and menthol drops ...think I have slightlu overdosed cos am feeling ........well strange :w00t:........
> 
> and before anyone says it i said VIRAL not VAGINA!!! hahahahahahaha omg im so weird


Hope you are feeling better today, stop over dosing on that medicine & making random posts


----------



## Mirx3

Argh, :mad2: one of my Facebook friends posted a video the title says cat attacks woman, the person on my Facebook put above it "I'd have killed it sorry to say"

The woman was kicking snow in the cats face repeatedly before it attacked her! I say she got what she was asking for... but they are going on that they would have punched it and let the dog maul it! 

What is wrong with people?!

I mean I don't know if the video is completely real or not, but their responses are just shocked and annoyed by them.

I want to say something but lost for words.

sorry if this is not the right place to have it.


----------



## suzy93074

DoodlesRule said:


> Hope you are feeling better today, stop over dosing on that medicine & making random posts


LOL sorry bout that :shocked: - still feeling like shite! but im at work cos I is a trouper!!! :aureola::aureola::aureola::aureola: ......or maybe just bloody stupid :shocked:xxx


----------



## moggiemum

Mirx3 said:


> Argh, :mad2: one of my Facebook friends posted a video the title says cat attacks woman, the person on my Facebook put above it "I'd have killed it sorry to say"
> 
> The woman was kicking snow in the cats face repeatedly before it attacked her! I say she got what she was asking for... but they are going on that they would have punched it and let the dog maul it!
> 
> What is wrong with people?!
> 
> I mean I don't know if the video is completely real or not, but their responses are just shocked and annoyed by them.
> 
> I want to say something but lost for words.
> 
> sorry if this is not the right place to have it.


say something , do it , you want to,.... what can happen many more people are gonna think you are right than the stupid ignorant dumbhead physcopaths agreeing , arragghhh, ha i feel better now , it will haunt you forever if you don't.


----------



## moggiemum

suzy93074 said:


> Believe me I'm drinking it like booze ...swigging straight out the bottle pmsl stuff the teaspoon
> 
> 
> 
> Myskhin your post so made me giggle I've got an image now of u racing down the road with santa on his slay ....


omg Santa is slaying this year:001_huh:

i hope he 's not coming to visit me


----------



## Mirx3

moggiemum said:


> say something , do it , you want to,.... what can happen many more people are gonna think you are right than the stupid ignorant dumbhead physcopaths agreeing , arragghhh, ha i feel better now , it will haunt you forever if you don't.


The sad part is we know this guy!

I knew he didn't like cats, but I think saying things like that is going a bit too far.

Anytime he came over to ours I always watched closely around my kitties lol


----------



## MoggyBaby

suzy93074 said:


> I have laryngitus and a viral infection ....so can't have antibiotics .....so am dosing myself up with covonia and menthol drops ...think I have slightlu overdosed cos am feeling ........well strange :w00t:........
> 
> and before anyone says it i said VIRAL not VAGINA!!! hahahahahahaha omg im so weird


Admit it Suzy.... That Black Cock of yours has given you bird flu!!!!! 

.


----------



## MoggyBaby

Mirx3 said:


> Argh, :mad2: one of my Facebook friends posted a video the title says cat attacks woman, the person on my Facebook put above it "I'd have killed it sorry to say"
> 
> The woman was kicking snow in the cats face repeatedly before it attacked her! I say she got what she was asking for... but they are going on that they would have punched it and let the dog maul it!
> 
> What is wrong with people?!
> 
> I mean I don't know if the video is completely real or not, but their responses are just shocked and annoyed by them.
> 
> I want to say something but lost for words.
> 
> sorry if this is not the right place to have it.


If it was me, I'd let rip with my opinion on HIM and then de-friend him.

He most certainly would NOT be invited to my home any time afterwards either!!!!!


----------



## moggiemum

i would be asking him if he stands by what he saying on fb and if he was sorry but i would never let him in my house ever again , imagine if he got bitten or scratched one day he might over react , it only takes one kick or slap to do irrepairable damage emotionally or physcially, idiot's, i know on fb peeps say stuff to look cool or as a joke and they would never do such things but they should explain so as there are others not so cool who would and they are reading this [email protected] sorry mirx, i know you are upset , i would have to say something xx


----------



## Mirx3

MoggyBaby said:


> If it was me, I'd let rip with my opinion on HIM and then de-friend him.
> 
> He most certainly would NOT be invited to my home any time afterwards either!!!!!





moggiemum said:


> i would be asking him if he stands by what he saying on fb and if he was sorry but i would never let him in my house ever again , imagine if he got bitten or scratched one day he might over react , it only takes one kick or slap to do irrepairable damage emotionally or physcially, idiot's, i know on fb peeps say stuff to look cool or as a joke and they would never do such things but they should explain so as there are others not so cool who would and they are reading this [email protected] sorry mirx, i know you are upset , i would have to say something xx


Yes, I think I am going to have to say something.

as someone who claims to be an "animal lover" he certainly proved himself not to be by those remarks.

I will not be allowing him into our home anymore, Milo and Shadow are known to scratch sometimes as they play and if he overacted to that and hurt them, I would just lose it.

EDIT:

This is what I said to him....

"the cat was provoked! If you cannot see that then you are truly daft. It was probably scared/angry, if someone was repeatedly kicking snow in my face, I would attack them, too. She got what she deserved, You cannot go and provoke an animal and expect it not to fight back. You've no right to kill an animal just because you do not like it. She got what she deserved."


----------



## suzy93074

moggiemum said:


> omg Santa is slaying this year:001_huh:
> 
> i hope he 's not coming to visit me


Ohhhh very observant of you!!! :thumbup1: .....I was in a "covonia coma" hahahaha - actually I am a bit today as well - im slightly hysterical again and my work colleagues are giving me loads of jip ....a customer rang earlier who I thought they said were called "Tings Homemade Pies" was actually "Kings" hahaha



MoggyBaby said:


> Admit it Suzy.... That Black Cock of yours has given you bird flu!!!!!
> 
> .


Damn man wait till I get home!!!!!


----------



## Mirx3

Well, he deleted the video and all comments.

Guess he had no response.


----------



## cheekyscrip

poor Suzy ..with her cock flu...
get somecurry...

and I hope that guy meets one day a snow lion!


----------



## Bellaboo1

gorgeous said:


> I have literally got the shits! Frightened to fart incase I end up with spag bol in my nice white lacey knickers!


Sorry but lmfao


----------



## moggiemum

i was feeling a bit crabby earlier i ve cheered up now thoughjust though id share 










sometimes i wake up grumpy

sometimes i let him sleep


----------



## Mirx3

moggiemum said:


> i was feeling a bit crabby earlier i ve cheered up now thoughjust though id share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes i wake up grumpy
> 
> sometimes i let him sleep


That scared me! I thought it was a spider!!!!


----------



## Holtie

Jeez Moggiemum  Don't do that!! Just about jumped a foot back in my chair!



But I'm laughing now!! :laugh:


----------



## we love bsh's

Mirx3 said:


> Well, he deleted the video and all comments.
> 
> Guess he had no response.


guess that means he knws hes upset you.


----------



## moggiemum

Mirx3 said:


> That scared me! I thought it was a spider!!!!


haha sorry its made outta newpaper brill eh????

i still can't do a multiquote???????


----------



## moggiemum

Mirx3 said:


> That scared me! I thought it was a spider!!!!


this will cheer you all up then , sorry about my bad crabbyness










:thumbup1:


----------



## Flamingoes

These things always make me feel a bit :001_unsure:


----------



## moggiemum

haha you did a bad my one was made outta newspaper not blinking real and massive hideing on the side of the dustbin like yours , you are sooooooooo in trubble hehehe


----------



## Flamingoes

moggiemum said:


> haha you did a bad my one was made outta newspaper not blinking real and massive hideing on the side of the dustbin like yours , you are sooooooooo in trubble hehehe


He's a coconut crab; I think he's sort of Indian Ocean-y type direction.

I'm quite happy for him to stay there too, to be honest.

As a rule of thumb I don't trust crustaceans that are bigger than my dog :bored:


----------



## 5headh

Flamingoes said:


> These things always make me feel a bit :001_unsure:


Flams! Thanks! I'm about to go to bed now I am paranoid there is some oversized crustacean behind me!

Made me go all funny and shivery!


----------



## MerlinsMum

Flamingoes said:


> He's a coconut crab; I think he's sort of Indian Ocean-y type direction.


There must be a lotta meat on those muthas.......


----------



## Flamingoes

5headh said:


> Flams! Thanks! I'm about to go to bed now I am paranoid there is some oversized crustacean behind me!
> 
> Made me go all funny and shivery!


No, that's just me.

I always dress as a crab when I spy on you :yesnod:



MerlinsMum said:


> There must be a lotta meat on those muthas.......


Well you can tell him that cause I'm not crossing him :yikes:


----------



## 5headh

Flamingoes said:


> No, that's just me.
> 
> I always dress as a crab when I spy on you :yesnod:
> 
> Well you can tell him that cause I'm not crossing him :yikes:


BAHAHAHAH! I DEMAND to see you dressed as a crab!!! ...... Please? :aureola:


----------



## Flamingoes

5headh said:


> BAHAHAHAH! I DEMAND to see you dressed as a crab!!! ...... Please? :aureola:


Let's see what your birthday brings you :lol:

Now there's something to look forward to :001_unsure:


----------



## 5headh

Flamingoes said:


> Let's see what your birthday brings you :lol:
> 
> Now there's something to look forward to :001_unsure:


ahaha, its my 21st so you best do!! :thumbup1:


----------



## moggiemum

crabs are sorta pinkish too , not that ive ever had any , just so's you's know:001_huh:


----------



## Flamingoes

moggiemum said:


> crabs are sorta pinkish too , not that ive ever had any , just so's you's know:001_huh:


I'm sure I read somewhere that coconut crabs steal pots and pans and other shiny things then just carry them off and leave them on the beach or something 

Though that could have been a random dream


----------



## MerlinsMum

Flamingoes said:


> I'm sure I read somewhere that coconut crabs steal pots and pans and other shiny things then just carry them off and leave them on the beach or something


Well that's handy, especially if they steal pans big enough to cook them in *calls for a barbecue*


----------



## moggiemum

Flamingoes said:


> I'm sure I read somewhere that coconut crabs steal pots and pans and other shiny things then just carry them off and leave them on the beach or something
> 
> Though that could have been a random dream


oooeee i m off to buy a metal detector then .... rubbs hands together


----------



## moggiemum

i gotta take doggie out now back soon , keep my seat warm please

also im so excited i may be fostering a pregnant stay cat in my bedroom just waiting to hear back ,,... shhhusshh i havent told the Ankhstar yet


----------



## MerlinsMum

moggiemum said:


> oooeee i m off to buy a metal detector then .... rubbs hands together


I think every home should have a metal detector.

Just think - all those times you take your dog to the park and they do a poo, and you can't find it.

Problem solved - mix some iron filings into your dog's food, and buy a metal detector.

Not to mention you could find an Iron Age hoard and get on Time Team. 
And in the far, far future, the iron enriched dog poos will be found by archaeologists and talked about - they might even be worth a bob or two, like dinosaur cophrolites.


----------



## moggiemum

haha brilliant MM but i need a leaf blower to get all the leaves off it , my bf rescued a dog from a scrap yard once whos wee and poos had flouresence in them like when you see petrol or dieseal in puddles as this is what the poor dog was drinking


noooooooooooo my mate has a metal walking stick -registered blind no magnetic fileings pleaseeeeeee


----------



## Flamingoes

MerlinsMum said:


> Well that's handy, especially if they steal pans big enough to cook them in *calls for a barbecue*


You can't eat something that sinister :nonod:



MerlinsMum said:


> I think every home should have a metal detector.
> 
> Just think - all those times you take your dog to the park and they do a poo, and you can't find it.
> 
> Problem solved - mix some iron filings into your dog's food, and buy a metal detector.
> 
> Not to mention you could find an Iron Age hoard and get on Time Team.
> And in the far, far future, the iron enriched dog poos will be found by archaeologists and talked about - they might even be worth a bob or two, like dinosaur cophrolites.





moggiemum said:


> noooooooooooo my mate has a metal walking stick -registered blind no magnetic fileings pleaseeeeeee


And I'm covered in piercings; it'd never stop :crying:


----------



## MerlinsMum

Flamingoes said:


> And I'm covered in piercings; it'd never stop :crying:


Well only if you ran the detector over yourself ....  *doh* !


----------



## moggiemum

haha i love this so cool , 









looks like he's been pulled through a bush backwards , bad hair day or what , actually i love natural afros , cool man


----------



## Mirx3

we love bsh's said:


> guess that means he knws hes upset you.


Not sure he is that type of person, he is more I'll go with something as long as no one has the opposite opinion as me, type of person. Cause anything you have or have done... he says he has or has done as well.

Especially if my OH says he has/has done something lol 


moggiemum said:


> haha sorry its made outta newpaper brill eh????
> 
> i still can't do a multiquote???????


click the thing next to quote on each post you want to comment on, then once click each one, click quote and it should work that way.


----------



## Holtie

moggiemum said:


> haha i love this so cool ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like he's been pulled through a bush backwards , bad hair day or what , actually i love natural afros , cool man


That is so much better than pointless graffiti!! Brilliant!

Some street art is absolutely amazing!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Holtie

moggiemum said:


> i gotta take doggie out now back soon , keep my seat warm please
> 
> also im so excited i may be fostering a pregnant stay cat in my bedroom just waiting to hear back ,,... shhhusshh i havent told *the Ankhstar yet*


Good luck with that!


----------



## welshjet

Booo hooo, I've woke up.with a fluey chilly bug thing am aching from back of hands to my bones of my arse.and ankles. Last.thimg i.need before Christmas. Plus ive.got.Physio at the Hospital this afternoon, which.i daren't now turn up for with it being a hospital and I dont.think my body will take.it today.

Hopefully they will have a reasonably.soon apt, not a 6 wk wait

Ive got a banging headache and.the @@@@@@@ boiler is chatterimg :mad2:


----------



## Holtie

welshjet said:


> Booo hooo, I've woke up.with a fluey chilly bug thing am aching from back of hands to my bones of my arse.and ankles. Last.thimg i.need before Christmas. Plus ive.got.Physio at the Hospital this afternoon, which.i daren't now turn up for with it being a hospital and I dont.think my body will take.it today.
> 
> Hopefully they will have a reasonably.soon apt, not a 6 wk wait
> 
> Ive got a banging headache and.the @@@@@@@ boiler is chatterimg :mad2:


That is really really unfortunate and so unfair!

Maybe you could ask if you could be considered if there were any cancellations?

Thinking of you x

Holtie


----------



## moggiemum

ahh no you might need to sweat that one out welshjet , hot drinks wrap up warm , hope your boiler holds up too


----------



## welshjet

JTHolt said:


> Holtie


Its still.going down well 

MM, it should hold out, its just so blinking noisey


----------



## moggiemum

help i need advice please i seem to have injured my elbow  its hurts iv'e decided to call it pf elbow any advise welcome on the plus side i don't have tv neck anymore

but i do have plummer's jeans on , bl;nk;ng kitchen sink ubend  must go and change now  but it's cold  haha i 'll do it under the duvet


----------



## moggiemum

JTHolt said:


> That is so much better than pointless graffiti!! Brilliant!
> 
> Some street art is absolutely amazing!! :thumbup1:


http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/320604-imagine-walking-down-street.html


----------



## Mirx3

Milo is watching YouTube videos with my OH, it's so funny cause he has his mouth wide open in amazement :lol:


----------



## loubyfrog

My nuts have just blown away. 

Put some shelled nuts out for the Squirrels this morning and they've been carried off by the wind.....Just hope they didn't donk anyone on the head,I;m sure a walnut can be a lethal weapon when traveling at 30 MPH. :shocked:


----------



## northnsouth

Why is it my husband is the one person I never know what to buy for Christmas


----------



## loubyfrog

northnsouth said:


> Why is it my husband is the one person I never know what to buy for Christmas


What does he like to do? has he any hobbies?

We helped a PFer a couple of days ago choose something for her OH so maybe we could help you too. 

I have to admit my Hubby is always the last on the list when it comes to me buying presents,I'm normally too busy frenzying and panicking about everyone else that he gets his gifts bought last.


----------



## northnsouth

He is a runner but running kit is purchased as needed and he has very specific taste. 
He is also a real dog person like me. Daughter has ordered him a canvas of all the dogs together. 

I really want to get him a tablet but not too sure of the best one to get etc...

The trouble is he always comes out with crap like"I have you, want more do I want" !!!!!


----------



## moggiemum

Mirx3 said:


> Milo is watching YouTube videos with my OH, it's so funny cause he has his mouth wide open in amazement :lol:


tell him to wind his neck in and not to believe everything he sees on utube

aww im only joking i love you Milo


----------



## Sal1972

northnsouth said:


> Why is it my husband is the one person I never know what to buy for Christmas


I always have the same problem and he struggles getting stuff for me; so we decided to stop getting each other xmas presents and spend what money we would have spent on the kids instead - it all comes out of the same pot anyway, so it seemed a bit daft just buying stuff that we don't necessarily need, just for the sake of it.


----------



## Mirx3

northnsouth said:


> He is a runner but running kit is purchased as needed and he has very specific taste.
> He is also a real dog person like me. Daughter has ordered him a canvas of all the dogs together.
> 
> I really want to get him a tablet but not too sure of the best one to get etc...
> 
> The trouble is he always comes out with crap like"I have you, want more do I want" !!!!!


What about a photo blanket? or mug?

Could get your family portrait on it or even of all of your pets? 

OR! your family and your pets all together on the one item


----------



## loubyfrog

northnsouth said:


> He is a runner but running kit is purchased as needed and he has very specific taste.
> He is also a real dog person like me. Daughter has ordered him a canvas of all the dogs together.
> 
> I really want to get him a tablet but not too sure of the best one to get etc...
> 
> The trouble is he always comes out with crap like"I have you, want more do I want" !!!!!


Aaaaw,that's so sweet,wish my Hubby would say that about me,would save me a fortune 

Sounds like you have everything sorted already for him,He's gonna lurrrrrve his canvas of your dogs,bet that'll be his favourite prezzy.

As for tablets maybe start a thread we've got a Ipad but I know you can get much cheaper ones that do exactly the same but couldn't suggest a certain one so hopefully someone can recommend one to you.


----------



## Mr Gizmo

northnsouth said:


> He is a runner but running kit is purchased as needed and he has very specific taste.
> He is also a real dog person like me. Daughter has ordered him a canvas of all the dogs together.
> 
> *I really want to get him a tablet but not too sure of the best one to get etc...*
> 
> The trouble is he always comes out with crap like"I have you, want more do I want" !!!!!


Galaxy Note 10.1,bought my OH one in April for her birthday and she loves it.:thumbup1:


----------



## northnsouth

HA HA and he gets one of these along with the rest of us....modelled by DD


----------



## cheekyscrip

Oh has his wardrobe stuffed with books he will smuggle in again! as presents from Santa!

(we had agreement: no more books..we have thousands..and he never has time to read them!)

(but I got him some antique - means very old and shabby books too!, proper hardbacks, cloth and bone glue!, gilded edges...:0)


so will be naughty and the CDs I got for me ..I will put for all of us! ...


I will possibly not get anything except a book! (that he bought for himself..again!!!)





I want little coffee machine...and sparkling proper earrings!


----------



## Holtie

loubyfrog said:


> My nuts have just blown away.
> 
> Put some shelled nuts out for the Squirrels this morning and they've been carried off by the wind.....Just hope they didn't donk anyone on the head,I;m sure a walnut can be a lethal weapon when traveling at 30 MPH. :shocked:


This is really embarrassing but when I read the first line of your post the thought that went through my head was 'I am sure that loubyfrog was of the fairer sex!'



I can well imagine a walnut going along at 30mph being a mini lethal weapon!!


----------



## MoggyBaby

northnsouth said:


> Why is it my husband is the one person I never know what to buy for Christmas





Sal1972 said:


> I always have the same problem and he struggles getting stuff for me


May I suggest, ladies, that you get your OH's to creat Amazon wish lists.....

They really take the hassle out of pressie buying. Derek, my MIL & I all have one and the rules are (for Christmas & birthdays) no looking at your list for one month before your birthday or 5 weeks before Christmas. We normally set a specific date to be on the safe side.

You can still add to your wish list in this time, but are not allowed to look and see what is no longer on there.

Also, if you use Google Chrome, then you can add 'non amazon' websites / items to your amazon list so you are not just restricted to goods from Amazon.

It is an absolute god-send and certainly makes the pressie buying process so much quicker & easier.  We wouldn't be without it. :thumbup1:


----------



## Royoyo

I don't know why or how but I've been looking at Gail Platt memes for about an hour and laughing. I need to get off the internet now, RIGHT NOW!!!! lol

Gail selfie.


----------



## moggiemum

im thinking whats memes ???? or is that me-me's ? just wondering , she isa good actress , gosh i haven't watched corrie since before i joined pf :001_huh:


peace back at ya Gail 

or is she asking hubbie to bring 2 huge bars of chocolate?


----------



## Guest

I nearly started a riot at work today by putting a swear jar in the main office. Everyone assumed the boss had put it there so the staff have given him grief all day about it. So much fun to watch lol.


----------



## moggiemum

:thumbup1::hand:


----------



## Mirx3

Finished my Christmas shopping today 

center was a mad house today! 

hate walking through though, too many smokers and we always end up walking past someone smoking and getting a full breath of it


----------



## moggiemum

i do smoke but never when im out i hate smoking in the street or maybe i just hate standing outside places  anyway i just dont take them with me and i don't even crave one till i get home , i switched to rolling tobacco as it's cheaper by far and i just can't roll and walk at the same time  i am a very light smoker tbf

you can just chill with the cats now mirx , did they notice you smelt funny? lol x


----------



## Mirx3

moggiemum said:


> i do smoke but never when im out i hate smoking in the street or maybe i just hate standing outside places  anyway i just dont take them with me and i don't even crave one till i get home , i switched to rolling tobacco as it's cheaper by far and i just can't roll and walk at the same time  i am a very light smoker tbf
> 
> you can just chill with the cats now mirx , did they notice you smelt funny? lol x


Nothing against people who smoke. I just don't like breathing it in myself. people tend to swarm around the doors of shops to smoke and I always take a breath expecting to get fresh air coming out of a shop but end up with smoke.

Yeah I've always heard it is cheaper, wonder why

Nope they never noticed, Milo stuck his nose in the bag to see if we bought him anything though, he was disappointed to find out we didn't.


----------



## Guest

I never wish to work on another Land Rover as long as i live!!!


----------



## Firedog

jon bda said:


> I never wish to work on another Land Rover as long as i live!!!


I never wish to have another one rear end me as long as I live.


----------



## cheekyscrip

seen Hobbit ! nearly bit the heads off my friends who were running late!


Just made in time ..wild woman with a trail of pop corn...


and yesterday : two fingers to swimming gala..went to with cheekies to dd's choir performance and it was real goods!
with Gibraltar Regiment Band and lots of singing..plus mince pies and tea in interval....


----------



## moggiemum

i fell asleep in the armchair woke up hanging over the arm dribbling like a very happy cat  or an extra from one flew over the cuckoo's nest:001_huh:

i feel old , it could only have been all of a hour ,
but i feel like i been abducted and probed like a half cooked xmas turkey, not really 
but i got a creak in my neck and a numb bum so yeah a bit like a xmas turkey, lol , anything for a bit of drama , 

right what have i missed

i have a thing with snyonomomsnomsnomnomnom, sorry wrong word , did i say , i woke up starving ?

i have a thing with similes..... yes similies atm and i don't mean these:thumbup::lol::thumbsup::laugh::ciappa::001_tt2::smilewinkgrin::001_tt1::001_tongue::smile::w00t::001_smile::001_rolleyes::biggrin::hand:...phew...right back in the box before someone notices youre missing:frown2:

i don't normallay do decorations either^^^colourful ..........as a parrot in the snow.....don't know where that come from:001_huh:


----------



## moggiemum

Sarah Millican - Melbourne Comedy Festival Gala 2010 - YouTube

its sarah millican talking about life and pets amongst other things, not too long but a treat


----------



## Bloodraine5252

I tried aerial hoop for the first time last night. Ive never had friction burns on the BACK of my knees before!!


----------



## moggiemum

and i should think not

i used to hang upsidedown by my knees on the monkey bars when i was a kid i fell off , shiny trousers and hid the concrete from about 3ft with my head.....onto concrete........hence....................:001_huh:

i do have a strange shaped skull and neck,back and shoulder problems, concrete wouln't be allowed these days, i loved them days in the park though, i wished i had kept it all up , i d be good i think , 

sounds brill BR where do you do all that if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Bloodraine5252

See I was never a kid that swung off stuff or climbed trees, I think that's why I struggle!

There's a pole dancing school in Kirkcaldy. The guy who runs it is also my hairdresser and my friend so when he said he was doing his instructor training for aerial hoop, I had to give it a go!


----------



## moggiemum

ah ....doh i just seen your location up there, a friend of mine is moved to scotland recently to be near family , i will find out where bouts ,

aloe vera maybe for the back of knee's

sounds like fun , i did a circus workshop,

bareback horse straddling kneeling on back , whoa nellie great stuff im glad
nellie had a very big butt

then i did the flying trapeze like right at the top of the big top , with a safety net and harness , i can't recommend it enough,

i used to love going to alternative circus shows:thumbup1:

did you enjoy your aerial hoop?, i would loveee it , im on meds for back so wouldn't feel it if i did hurt myself, im gonna look up some clips to see the sorta thing they do

will you go back again?

yeay!!!

>>>>>>>





oh my i loved that i think i 've just started breathing again that was breathtakingly beautiful , great choice of music too.

there are somethings you just wish you could turn back the clock for  i wish i was fit and strong , im brave enough i know that


----------



## Bloodraine5252

Jesus! That looks terrifying, lovely, but terryfing! It was horrible when it just jiggled let alone full blown swinging! Circus workshop does sound like fun, I'm going to see if there's stuff like that around here.

I'll definitely do it again. I love the feeling after ive been to a class and ive got new bruises and pain, it feels like achieved something. Sounds sadistic but normally I hurt when ive done nothing so I feel by pushing myself its fine to hurt!

I'd recommend this type of thing to anyone. The way classes are structured you build up muscle as you go to progress through the levels. Each move you get should be perfect to help you with the next one so you are preparing yourself for whatever comes next. Its a good feeling! There's a woman closer to 60 in one of my classes, she's not skinny by any means but her determination is so great its beautiful. She's just moved to level 2 after 6 months so it is exercise that anyone can do 

Tried to upload a photo but its not letting me  my phone has changed and I can't upload them like I used to. Had to download the Facebook app to put a picture on earlier, really annoying!


----------



## moggiemum

amazing acrobat , yep pretty dangerous stuff, aww you should do a thread just for stuff like this and you can keep adding to it , it'd be great,

i have a thread going for ages now on street art well all outdoor art really ,

it's called - imagine walking down the street and .................in general 
i will keep it in mind for 2014 yeay!

i have a really old Penguin book on yoga for ladies and there are some really inspireing pics of older ladies in there


----------



## Bloodraine5252

I will keep the idea of a thread in mind. I don't want to look like I'm showing off!

Ive seen your thread, some of the pictures ate properly amazing! Ive seen a few types of things like that when I went to LA and I was just wowed!


----------



## moggiemum

haha thats how i felt but people join in and add their stuff even if it s just a vid clip they like or interesting things along the same lines , 

have you heard of D V 8,dance/arcobat theatre by a group of people with disabitities? 

i 'll try to find a clip but you should do a thread,...go on , 

i mean i havent been posting in mine for ages but remembered the other day when i seen something i liked


----------



## Bloodraine5252

My bf has been bitten by a dog!  he was working and a dog ran up to him barking and growling then jumped at him. He put his arm up to defend himself and got 4 punctures on his forearm.

Hes spent the last few hours at the police station and A&E


----------



## DoodlesRule

Thats awful, hope he is ok. Do they know whose dog it is?


----------



## Bloodraine5252

Yeah, apparently this has happened before. I feel sorry for the dogs but the woman should've had them on a lead. They were big dogs and my bf isn't what you would call small so I'd dread to think what would've happened if it was an older person or a kid!


----------



## moggiemum

^^^big hugs to you and hubbie Bloodraine , hope not too much damage done, fell asleep earlier and been back on a while , can't believe i missed this , sorry,

so scarey i used to work with little toy show dogs but as i vegotten older i seem to have lost a wee bit of my confidence in bigger dogs , im pretty good at reading the signs and steer well clear sometimes little ones aswell, lol xx


----------



## Valanita

OH now had the dreaded tummy bug & he's not a happy bunny with it. So, I forced him to take Imodium & he did, but he's still going, though he isn't as ill as me was.


----------



## moggiemum

^^^ buscopan can help with the cramping , gets you off to sleep good as well , you dont need a prescription either for some preparations


----------



## Valanita

moggiemum said:


> ^^^ buscopan can help with the cramping , gets you off to sleep good as well , you dont need a prescription either for some preparations


We only had Imodium. He says it's better now. He hasn't been for a few hours now.
I'm off to bed, night night MM.:001_smile:


----------



## moggiemum

up the wooden stairs to beddlington , nite nite val x


----------



## moggiemum

i like this;

Grant me a sense of humor, Lord,
the saving grace to see a joke,
To win some happiness from life,
And pass it on to other folks.​

May joy and peace surround you,
Contentment latch your door,
And happiness be with you now
And bless you evermore.​
May brooks and trees and singing hills
Join in the chorus too,
And every gentle wind that blows
Send happiness to you.​
These things, I warmly wish for you-
Someone to love,
Some work to do,
A bit of o sun
A bit o cheer
And a guardian angel
Always near. ​


----------



## redroses2106

trying to pick out some red wine for xmas gifts - and I have no idea what to choose! the only wine I like is a pinot grigio and have never tried a red I liked anyone want to recommend any? and nothing to expensive it's just a last little thing to stick in lol


----------



## moggiemum

http://www.ocado.com/catalog/images-hires/76461011_H.jpg?identifier=6d338b8c41c717c4336ad0084a80dca4

very nice australian red wine redroses

On sweeping alluvial plains formed by the great Murray River Basin, nature's rich sun-drenched vineyards and leaping kangaroos perfectly co-exist in this wondrous habitat. This is the essence of our landscape in South Eastern Australia embodied in our perfectly well-balanced fine wines, [yellow tail].
The Shiraz bounds forward from the glass with berry and vanilla oak aromas. Subdued earthy tones with soft ripe sweetness are displayed in perfect harmony with fine tannins.
14.0% VOL.

mmmmmmmmm mm:thumbup1:


----------



## Bloodraine5252

moggiemum said:


> ^^^big hugs to you and hubbie Bloodraine , hope not too much damage done, fell asleep earlier and been back on a while , can't believe i missed this , sorry,
> 
> so scarey i used to work with little toy show dogs but as i vegotten older i seem to have lost a wee bit of my confidence in bigger dogs , im pretty good at reading the signs and steer well clear sometimes little ones aswell, lol xx


Thanks. He seems fine. His arm is quite swollen today. Hes been given penicillin and its been cleaned so hopefully he'll be ok.

I'm phoning in sick to work today. I got sent home last night because I had a rash on my neck. Its now everywhere and I can't stop scratching! Been up since 2ish its horrible!!


----------



## moggiemum

sh:t didn't wanna like your post obviously, i ve sent you message


----------



## canuckjill

I hate it when someone you love respect and cherish is called home to heaven.....Luv you Mom (in law) I know you are at peace...


cherish everyday cause you never know when it will be the last one...


----------



## Mulish

canuckjill said:


> I hate it when someone you love respect and cherish is called home to heaven.....Luv you Mom (in law) I know you are at peace...
> 
> cherish everyday cause you never know when it will be the last one...


Oh, I'm very sorry to hear that  Much love to you and RIP to you m-i-l xxx


----------



## loubyfrog

So sorry about your Mum in law. 

From what you have wrote about her she sounded like a much loved and loving amazing lady.

xx


----------



## Holtie

Think positive, think positive, think positive!

I have NOT got a cold!
I have NOT got a cold!
I have NOT got a cold! 

I HAVE NOT GOT A COLD!!

Now B***ER OFF STOOPID COLD!! 

Rant over :blushing:


----------



## loubyfrog

JTHolt said:


> Think positive, think positive, think positive!
> 
> I have NOT got a cold!
> I have NOT got a cold!
> I have NOT got a cold!
> 
> I HAVE NOT GOT A COLD!!
> 
> Now B***ER OFF STOOPID COLD!!
> 
> Rant over :blushing:


Thought you didn't have a cold. :lol:

All that positivity made me believe ya but I'm not the one with the runny nose and pounding head.

Hope it B*****s away soon.


----------



## Holtie

loubyfrog said:


> *Thought you didn't have a cold*. :lol:
> 
> All that positivity made me believe ya but I'm not the one with the runny nose and pounding head.
> 
> Hope it B*****s away soon.


:lol:

You don't want a runny nose or pounding head  but you have got blow-away nuts!!


----------



## Valanita

moggiemum said:


> http://www.ocado.com/catalog/images-hires/76461011_H.jpg?identifier=6d338b8c41c717c4336ad0084a80dca4
> 
> very nice australian red wine redroses
> 
> On sweeping alluvial plains formed by the great Murray River Basin, nature's rich sun-drenched vineyards and leaping kangaroos perfectly co-exist in this wondrous habitat. This is the essence of our landscape in South Eastern Australia embodied in our perfectly well-balanced fine wines, [yellow tail].
> *The Shiraz bounds forward from the glass with berry and vanilla oak aromas. Subdued earthy tones with soft ripe sweetness are displayed in perfect harmony with fine tannins.*
> 14.0% VOL.
> 
> mmmmmmmmm mm:thumbup1:


Very poetic. My friend is addicted to Shiraz. I don't like dry red or white wine. My fav is Asti, or the posher Lanson, though that is dry.


----------



## Holtie

I had a bit of a scare just now - 

I'd picked up my daughter from school today and decided to take the scenic route home through country lanes - all the way I had this red Merc behind me but give hm his due, he wasn't on my backside.

Was talking to my daughter when both of us saw this pheasant about 60' away 
which turned and went back in the hedge then as we were about 2' away, the stupid bird suddenly did a u-turn and went straight in front of us. I couldn't slam on the brakes as it was wet and also because of the car behind us 

I just hope it was quick and painless 

Just what I need on top of this stoopid cold!


----------



## Valanita

Pheasant for Christmas dinner?


----------



## Holtie

Valanita said:


> Pheasant for Christmas dinner?


Nah, think I'll stick with turkey, thank you!!


----------



## Valanita

JTHolt said:


> Nah, think I'll stick with turkey, thank you!!


Did the car behind you stop?


----------



## Holtie

Valanita said:


> Did the car behind you stop?


No, he swerved pretty sharpish though! Didn't want to mess up his tyres


----------



## Valanita

That made me chuckle out loud!
We did that once, stupid creatures Pheasants. We did stop, searched the grass verge & the undergrowth but didn't find it. My late Dad said, what a shame, I was looking forward to roast Pheasant for a change.


----------



## Holtie

Valanita said:


> That made me chuckle out loud!
> We did that once, *stupid creatures Pheasants.* We did stop, searched the grass verge & the undergrowth but didn't find it. My late Dad said, what a shame, I was looking forward to roast Pheasant for a change.


I had to call this one that because I had my daughter in the car but on my own, I have called them rather unsavoury names!! :blush:


----------



## Valanita

JTHolt said:


> I had to call this one that because I had my daughter in the car but on my own, I have called them rather unsavoury names!! :blush:



You should have heard my Daughter. One very early morning, a few weeks ago, we were driving from Wincanton to Shepton Mallet showground along a country lane, she's the driver & going round a bend in front of us were several pheasants & umpteen Grouse, (those on the whiskey ad with the red on their faces). The pheasants moved sideways but the Grouse started running along in front of the car, it was very funny, but Daughter was swearing, because we were going to be late & she didn't want to run them over. "Can the &%[email protected]%$£ things fly," she asked me. "Yes, but the hedge is to high for them to get height," says I. Luckilly we then came to a bend & they all took off into a field. I counted them, 23 birds. Now that would have been some meal.


----------



## Holtie

Valanita said:


> You should have heard my Daughter. One very early morning, a few weeks ago, we were driving from Wincanton to Shepton Mallet showground along a country lane, she's the driver & going round a bend in front of us were several pheasants & umpteen Grouse, (those on the whiskey ad with the red on their faces). The pheasants moved sideways but the Grouse started running along in front of the car, it was very funny, but Daughter was swearing, because we were going to be late & she didn't want to run them over. "Can the &%[email protected]%$£ things fly," she asked me. "Yes, but the hedge is to high for them to get height," says I. Luckilly we then came to a bend & they all took off into a field. I counted them, 23 birds. Now that would have been some meal.


Definitely for my dogs that would!!

I take it you didn't chastise your daughter!!


----------



## Royoyo

This reminds me of a time when I was little and my Dad ran over a pheasant when I was in the car, I was only about 5. He had to hit it over the head with his umbrella to put it out of it's misery  and then we had pheasant for tea ewwwww!

It was a really weird day!


----------



## Holtie

Royoyo said:


> This reminds me of a time when I was little and my Dad ran over a pheasant when I was in the car, I was only about 5. He had to hit it over the head with his umbrella to put it out of it's misery  and then we had pheasant for tea ewwwww!
> 
> It was a really weird day!


It is horrible when this happens but my MIL did the unthinkable once when she killed one of her sister's rabbits to make stew!!  This was during WW2


----------



## Valanita

JTHolt said:


> Definitely for my dogs that would!!
> 
> I take it you didn't chastise your daughter!!


I am quite used to her swearing, she works with a load of men in a repair garage.


----------



## Valanita

JTHolt said:


> It is horrible when this happens but my MIL did the unthinkable once when she killed one of her sister's rabbits to make stew!!  This was during WW2


Now that is awful. It was a childs pet.


----------



## Guest

JTHolt said:


> I had a bit of a scare just now -
> 
> I'd picked up my daughter from school today and decided to take the scenic route home through country lanes - all the way I had this red Merc behind me but give hm his due, he wasn't on my backside.
> 
> Was talking to my daughter when both of us saw this pheasant about 60' away
> which turned and went back in the hedge then as we were about 2' away, the stupid bird suddenly did a u-turn and went straight in front of us. I couldn't slam on the brakes as it was wet and also because of the car behind us
> 
> I just hope it was quick and painless
> 
> Just what I need on top of this stoopid cold!


Hit quite a few pheasant around here...if you want scary, hit a buzzard...i nearly pooped myself!!!


----------



## Bloodraine5252

I'm itchy, I'm itchy, I'm itchy 

Got a swab of my throat taken. Nurse reckons I have some sort if infection so ive got doxy and antihistamines but its not working! I want to claw myself to bits!!!


----------



## Holtie

Valanita said:


> Now that is awful. *It was a childs pet*.


That still didn't stop her!


----------



## Holtie

jon bda said:


> Hit quite a few pheasant around here...if you want scary, hit a buzzard...i nearly pooped myself!!!


WTH were you doing in Ron Weasley's car???!!!  Or was it a buzzard with no head for heights?! 

Seriously though, those damned pheasants don't have make a mess of your car!!


----------



## Guest

JTHolt said:


> WTH were you doing in Ron Weasley's car???!!!  Or was it a buzzard with no head for heights?!
> 
> Seriously though, those damned pheasants don't have make a mess of your car!!


LOL!!!, it was a buzzard that must of been munching on some roadkill on the other side of the road in the hedgerow...i drove towards it, bloody thing took off but flew straight across the road in front of me...it covered the windscreen!!!


----------



## moggiemum

Bloodraine5252 said:


> I'm itchy, I'm itchy, I'm itchy
> 
> Got a swab of my throat taken. Nurse reckons I have some sort if infection so ive got doxy and antihistamines but its not working! I want to claw myself to bits!!!


hope you get results back soon so you can get the right antibiotics , can you get some calamine lotion? from chemist, pink chalky stuff  should help and some strepsils


----------



## moggiemum

JTHolt said:


> WTH were you doing in Ron Weasley's car???!!!  Or was it a buzzard with no head for heights?!
> 
> Seriously though, those damned pheasants don't have make a mess of your car!!


who is ron weasley's ?when he's at home

safe safe on them roads , did your mam not warn you the dangers of daft birds jon ....oops sorry ahh she must have you got a good one


----------



## Mirx3

Woahhhh wind is so strong and hail is beating off the windows sooo loud, you can barely see the footpath outside from all the hail on it


----------



## moggiemum

aww stay safe and warm , where s the greenhouse now?


----------



## Mirx3

In a closet lol we took it apart.

only thing to worry about now is the bins.


----------



## moggiemum

can you tie them to a tree ? foxs will be well happy to find a few bins knocked over lol ,


----------



## Mirx3

moggiemum said:


> can you tie them to a tree ? foxs will be well happy to find a few bins knocked over lol ,


Nope, nothing to use to tie and no trees.

Seems to have calmed down now though, but it is absolutely FREEZING!


----------



## MCWillow

moggiemum said:


> *who is ron weasley's ?when he's at home
> *
> safe safe on them roads , did your mam not warn you the dangers of daft birds jon ....oops sorry ahh she must have you got a good one


:yikes:

Seriously?

You really and honestly dont who Ron Weasley is??  :yikes:


----------



## moggiemum

help , no i don't:001_huh: 

i hope it's not scarey:001_huh:


----------



## Mirx3

Omg! MM! 

he is from like my favourite movies EVER!


----------



## moggiemum

right if you's not gonna tell me im gonna ask mrs google............, flounce










i loveeeeeeeeeee stevie nicks music , fleetwood mac are klass , ah Ron right , oops never knew and i tell you no lie i havent seen a Harry potter filnm from beginning to end ...........ever:001_huh:


----------



## Holtie

moggiemum said:


> right if you's not gonna tell me im gonna ask mrs google............, flounce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i loveeeeeeeeeee stevie nicks music , fleetwood mac are klass , ah Ron right , oops never knew and i tell you no lie i havent seen a Harry potter filnm from beginning to end ...........ever:001_huh:


You are not doing a 'Beyonce flounce!! :hand:

Okay, I'll put you out of your misery - Ron weasley is the friend of Harry Potter


----------



## Mirx3

MM you must watch Harry Potter!! 

I hadn't ever seen one or read any of the books until I met OH and now I love it!

Wizards, magic and all sorts of creatures! 

Yes, I am a nerdy girl and proud  lol


----------



## moggiemum

JJ you missed my flounce it was great , i got a sore neck now though

mirx i have a hardback edition i am keeping for grandchildren(one day) i may just read it first now  well i have to make sure it's suitable 

i will watch movie if it's on over xmas............promise

* crosses fingers behind back


----------



## Holtie

moggiemum said:


> JJ *you missed my flounce it was great *, i got a sore neck now though
> 
> mirx i have a hardback edition i am keeping for grandchildren(one day) i may just read it first now  well i have to make sure it's suitable
> 
> i will watch movie if it's on over xmas............promise
> 
> * crosses fingers behind back


Drat & Double drat!! Knew I would miss it!! 

I'm sure it was the flounce of all flounces!!


----------



## loubyfrog

MM...I just can't believe you haven't watched ANY Harry Potter Movies.

They're a must I tell thee (that was me trying to speak oldie worldie language)

When they first came out I was grumbling away about what the fuss was all about then got made to watch the third one (i think) and I was blown away by it so watched all the others.

Even though I haven't yet watched them in the right order yet  I think they are the most magical movies ever.

We've been to the Harry Potter studios in the UK and the one In Orlando as we are such HP fans (thats harry potter not the brown sauce although I'm quite a fan of that too :lol:

In our house Hogwarts is real and anyone who speaks different gets a rap on the knuckles


----------



## Holtie

loubyfrog said:


> MM...I just can't believe you haven't watched ANY Harry Potter Movies.
> 
> They're a must I tell thee (that was me trying to speak oldie worldie language)
> 
> When they first came out I was grumbling away about what the fuss was all about then got made to watch the third one (i think) and I was blown away by it so watched all the others.
> 
> Even though I haven't yet watched them in the right order yet  I think they are the most magical movies ever.
> 
> We've been to the Harry Potter studios in the UK and the one In Orlando as we are such HP fans (thats harry potter not the brown sauce although I'm quite a fan of that too :lol:
> 
> In our house Hogwarts is real and anyone who speaks different gets a rap on the knuckles


So, anyone who comes to 'Hogwarts2' (loubyfrog's domain) and is not a fully fledged HP fan is considered a 'muggle' or even worse 'mudblood'!! *Slaps hand over mouth*


----------



## loubyfrog

JTHolt said:


> So, anyone who comes to 'Hogwarts2' (loubyfrog's domain) and is not a fully fledged HP fan is considered a 'muggle' or even worse 'mudblood'!! *Slaps hand over mouth*


:lol: :lol:

We have a big sign (where the the downpipes supposed to be) saying

NO MUGGLES ALLOWED!!!!!!!


----------



## Holtie

loubyfrog said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> We have a big sign (where the the downpipes supposed to be) saying
> 
> NO MUGGLES ALLOWED!!!!!!!


Wow, you like to live dangerously, don't you?! Someone might called in the Gutter Police!!


----------



## loubyfrog

JTHolt said:


> Wow, you like to live dangerously, don't you?! Someone might called in the Gutter Police!!


And the Department of Magical Law Enforcement too. 

I'll have them Queing outta the door at this rate.


----------



## Holtie

loubyfrog said:


> And the Department of Magical Law Enforcement too.
> 
> I'll have them Queing outta the door at this rate.


Don't you just have to say

'EXPELLIARMUS!!'


----------



## we love bsh's

someone tell me what this actually means :dita:


----------



## loubyfrog

we love bsh's said:


> someone tell me what this actually means :dita:


It's da birdie WLBSH!!!


----------



## we love bsh's

loubyfrog said:


> It's da birdie WLBSH!!!


come again loubz..is this to say someone just gave me da fingrs?


----------



## loubyfrog

They sure did missis.

A few members think its a thumbs up sign though.

*Rushes off to stalk WLBSH posts to see who gave her the fingers*


----------



## we love bsh's

loubyfrog said:


> They sure did missis.
> 
> A few members think its a thumbs up sign though.
> 
> *Rushes off to stalk WLBSH posts to see who gave her the fingers*


haha wont be hard to find..was only been helpful too..goes off to find my red berries :lol:


----------



## Valanita

I loved all the Harry Potter series, books & films. Got them all too, DVD's & books, though sadly no 1st editions of the books.
I was addicted but sad when they finished. I guess they had to stop though, as
everything was tied up & concluded. I still love watching the films.


----------



## loubyfrog

we love bsh's said:


> haha wont be hard to find..was only been helpful too..goes off to find my red berries :lol:


You do right.....all that advice and you get two middle fingers,they could have at least done the tongue sticking out one instead.

The ruddy cheek.


----------



## cheekyscrip

yep..Xmas not ready at all....unfortunately it got sunny..so we were out!
(because it is colder to stay indoor...so sun coming in!)..than in sunny out door...even at night all I need is a scarf ..because the temps in and out are nearly the same)


they do not build for winter here! everywhere cold tiles...single glass rickety and huge gaps under the door...(I put the there Nagini size toy python...)





Iwant to do Polar Swim! this year..

Do you think it is advisable?


----------



## emma20

If anyone has snakes can you head up to the snake section please, I really need help.

Sorry to disrupt your thread


----------



## Valanita

emma20 said:


> If anyone has snakes can you head up to the snake section please, I really need help.
> 
> *Sorry to disrupt your thread*


No worries, you can post anything on this thread.


----------



## Valanita

It's a dangerous pastime, putting up Christmas cards.
I have a big blister on my index finger from trying to unravel the chunk of Bluetack saved from last year which I used to attach the cards to crepe paper strips. A split thumb from trying to push the drawing pins into a very hard wall, to hang the crepe paper & a sore finger from a paper cut where the edge of a card got me.
It looks OK though & this is all I'm doing to decorate the living room.


----------



## emma20

Moggymum Harry Potters on and it's not the last 1 so another will be on soon, you must watch


----------



## Valanita

emma20 said:


> Moggymum Harry Potters on and it's not the last 1 so another will be on soon, you must watch


OH has opted for the Whale film so as I've seen HP several times & got the DVD's it's OK.


----------



## emma20

Valanita said:


> OH has opted for the Whale film so as I've seen HP several times & got the DVD's it's OK.


I have every DVD


----------



## emma20

Boxing Day, 7:30, ITV
Harry potter


----------



## moggiemum

cheeky dont do it, save the swim for the dolphins

bsh- i think it was all friendly and poor j has got himself all excited over new cat rehome xx

emma i know nought bout snakes but hope yours are ok

and valentina your poor little finger pads you won't be able to do the xmas washing up now , you must be gutted 
it looks rather beautiful too 

and this cos it s so beautiful








xx


----------



## Valanita

Valanita said:


> OH has opted for the Whale film so as I've seen HP several times & got the DVD's it's OK.


Well I watched it with OH & lasted to watch it all too. Though parts of it I didn't understand.
It was a true story & the inspiration for Herman Melvilles Moby Dick.


----------



## delca1

Valanita said:


> I loved all the Harry Potter series, books & films. Got them all too, DVD's & books, though sadly no 1st editions of the books.
> I was addicted but sad when they finished. I guess they had to stop though, as
> everything was tied up & concluded. I still love watching the films.


Have you been to the Harry Potter Studios? It's supposed to be good...


----------



## Valanita

delca1 said:


> Have you been to the Harry Potter Studios? It's supposed to be good...


No it's too far away & very expensive as well.


----------



## delca1

Gift shop prices are horrendous apparantly but ticket entry cost is ok as far as value for money goes. 
I keep meaning to go but not got round to it yet...only live a few minutes away too!


----------



## Mirx3

Ugh just had to comment on someone selling hamster with the title... "Christmas Gift idea, A hamster" ....


----------



## moggiemum

you could always send everyone a cute gif, just say sorry it must have been a typo

some of my favs;


----------



## emma20

Mirx3 said:


> Ugh just had to comment on someone selling hamster with the title... "Christmas Gift idea, A hamster" ....


Where?????


----------



## Mirx3

Oh it was on a facebook group.. I don't know why I look on them. I've just left because she said I was jumping down her throat. 

All I said was... pets are for life not just for Christmas, that putting "christmas gift idea" is giving people the wrong idea. I'm sure you would want them to go to good homes and not be sold on in January.

Then I was told I was jumping down her throat, and I wasn't being adult about the situation. She meant it as an idea. and she expected everyone who wanted a pet to do their research. that you cannot guarantee any pet to go to a good home/be properly looked after.

Was I?


----------



## we love bsh's

anyone like my OH's snow woman?


----------



## Mirx3

:lol:

Did he really make that?


----------



## we love bsh's

Mirx3 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Did he really make that?


:yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod: idiot isnt he.


----------



## Mirx3

we love bsh's said:


> :yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod: idiot isnt he.


At least he didn't put your knickers and bra on it :lol:


----------



## moggiemum

oh dear bsh i hope your neighbours have a sense of humour


----------



## delca1

we love bsh's said:


> anyone like my OH's snow woman?
> 
> View attachment 129941


It's brilliant! Is it an old photo or have you got snow now?



Mirx3 said:


> Ugh just had to comment on someone selling hamster with the title... "Christmas Gift idea, A hamster" ....


My first pet of my own was a Christmas present  I was 4yrs old and it was white hamster, I called her Snowflake - not very original but I was only little!
One year my sister was given a two female gerbils for Christmas, turns out one wasn't a girl so we ended up with lots!

I got my boys rabbits for Easter once too.

All the above were well looked after and loved, I realise a lot of Christmas pets end up being passed on but but I reckon more end up staying forever.


----------



## we love bsh's

Mirx3 said:


> At least he didn't put your knickers and bra on it :lol:


pmsl didnt think of that :lol:


moggiemum said:


> oh dear bsh i hope your neighbours have a sense of humour


Pretty safe id say MM


----------



## we love bsh's

delca1 said:


> It's brilliant! Is it an old photo or have you got snow now?
> 
> From last year delca


----------



## moggiemum

for us cat peeps in general ,


















http://


----------



## delca1

we love bsh's said:


> delca1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's brilliant! Is it an old photo or have you got snow now?
> 
> From last year delca
> 
> 
> 
> Phew, I was starting to get very jealous...I love snow :001_wub:
Click to expand...


----------



## cheekyscrip

delca1 said:


> we love bsh's said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phew, I was starting to get very jealous...I love snow :001_wub:
> 
> 
> 
> I am jealous too..love snow..and no chance!
> 
> and one of my best friends got her present already; she just had a little boy!
> 
> At least will be home for Christmas!
Click to expand...


----------



## moggiemum

my niece got let out of hozzy after being admitted for supraeppiglottisis, very dangerous throat infection , she had to have intravenous antibiotics and pain killers/anti flamms, oxygen on standby, i hope she takes it easy now and rests up over xmas, yeay


----------



## ZipsDad

We got a new fella on the job today. Nothin new there, we go through about 3 lazy arses a week. :lol:


----------



## myshkin

I have had A Letter. From my new MS consultant. It was a safety net letter, where he is double checking if I really want to know. I am relieved mostly, because I thought I was going mad before. Except I'm not, I am scared and I don't want my family and OH to know I am scared.
So having a weep on here. Feel free to ignore. Just a wee vino induced sob of self pity.


----------



## moggiemum

you have a cry , it's good for you , let it all out , i find vino very helpful for making me emotional , but not too much otherwise you'll be crying in the morning too but for other reasons ,-holiday hangover from hell -

take care xx


----------



## suzy93074

Hope you are ok hun xxxx big hugs ((()))xxx


----------



## we love bsh's

Bsh has reached the 10000 post mark whoopi whoop whoop :lol:


----------



## loubyfrog

we love bsh's said:


> Bsh has reached the 10000 post mark whoopi whoop whoop :lol:


Congrats. 
Only another 9986 posts to go before you reach 20,000


----------



## we love bsh's

loubyfrog said:


> Congrats.
> Only another 9986 posts to go before you reach 20,000


you clever workiouter


----------



## loubyfrog

we love bsh's said:


> you clever workiouter


Took me agggggggeeeeees to work it out.


----------



## we love bsh's

loubyfrog said:


> Took me agggggggeeeeees to work it out.


Well it would me an i mean it lol


----------



## cheekyscrip

My [email protected] of today:

went to Leisure Centre with a friend..

we took two kids each..(young ones too young toplay alone!)..we wanted to play too..
als...new rule:lanes only up to 5 players! (six will take "too long")...it takes ONE HOUR for six..for 20 pounds? I should say fair enough!:mad2:

day before we turned down: all lanes taken! (no wonder!)
today: lanes empty!


so to keep kids happy as obviously they wanted to play together we just had to give up ...and not play ourselves..

gain for bowling alley: minus eight pounds!



next time we will go skating : it is FREE! and no restrictions to number!!


----------



## moggiemum

i used to love bowling with my son , i was brilliant -beginners luck of course
the best was upstairs , bar, flurosent lights -the only time i ever have white teeth and disco -yeay , but yes way to expensive 
wow you can go skating for free???? brilliant


----------



## tincan

myshkin said:


> I have had A Letter. From my new MS consultant. It was a safety net letter, where he is double checking if I really want to know. I am relieved mostly, because I thought I was going mad before. Except I'm not, I am scared and I don't want my family and OH to know I am scared.
> So having a weep on here. Feel free to ignore. Just a wee vino induced sob of self pity.


Are you ok lovely ? ....... Why on earth would anyone want to ignore , fear is a terrible thing myshi , you weep away i hope with every tear you feel a lil bit better .... letting stuff out can be liberating even when the sh1t is possibly hitting the fan , your amongst friends even if we are virtuals .... so you let go girl , and we will catch your fall whenever you need xx


----------



## Lavenderb

myshkin said:


> I have had A Letter. From my new MS consultant. It was a safety net letter, where he is double checking if I really want to know. I am relieved mostly, because I thought I was going mad before. Except I'm not, I am scared and I don't want my family and OH to know I am scared.
> So having a weep on here. Feel free to ignore. Just a wee vino induced sob of self pity.


Hugs you 
Here for you anytime x


----------



## myshkin

moggiemum said:


> you have a cry , it's good for you , let it all out , i find vino very helpful for making me emotional , but not too much otherwise you'll be crying in the morning too but for other reasons ,-holiday hangover from hell -
> 
> take care xx





suzy93074 said:


> Hope you are ok hun xxxx big hugs ((()))xxx





tincan said:


> Are you ok lovely ? ....... Why on earth would anyone want to ignore , fear is a terrible thing myshi , you weep away i hope with every tear you feel a lil bit better .... letting stuff out can be liberating even when the sh1t is possibly hitting the fan , your amongst friends even if we are virtuals .... so you let go girl , and we will catch your fall whenever you need xx





Lavenderb said:


> Hugs you
> Here for you anytime x


Thank you 
A little weep after a long day convincing my family there was nothing to worry about, was tired. It will be ok, it will be better than than because OH and I will make it that way. Feeling much better now it has been diagnosed actually, have known myself for some time how it would go, but MS docs like to keep patients in denial....now I know I haven't lost my grip on reality, and we know what we are up against.


----------



## Mulish

myshkin said:


> Thank you
> A little weep after a long day convincing my family there was nothing to worry about, was tired. It will be ok, it will be better than than because OH and I will make it that way. Feeling much better now it has been diagnosed actually, have known myself for some time how it would go, but MS docs like to keep patients in denial....now I know I haven't lost my grip on reality, and we know what we are up against.


Liked for your positive attitude, not the fact you need to use it so much.

Only just seen your last couple of posts, hope you're still doing okay?

xx


----------



## myshkin

Mulish said:


> Liked for your positive attitude, not the fact you need to use it so much.
> 
> Only just seen your last couple of posts, hope you're still doing okay?
> 
> xx


I'm good, brother came round at the weekend and we had a right good talk, then he made deeply inappropriate jokes about my crutches and how OH had better get used to taking me to the toilet (crutches because I got merry with the neighbours and forgot I can't see in the dark due to nerve damage to eyes....walked home without holding on to walls, sprained ankle and fractured small bone in leg, idiot!)
Anyway, brother's bad taste jokes cheered me up no end, also the fact he and his wife and kids make a big diversion twice a year to see me these days and it's a right faff for them. I have good people, I am lucky.


----------



## Valanita

I am re-reading all the Anne McCaffrey Pern series, the books about the dragons. Something puzzles me though, the dragons are big & eat about once every 7 days, they eat herdbeast (cattle), they hunt & kill them. Nowhere does it say when they need to deficate. An animal that size even if it only goes once in 7 days or so must leave an awfully big pile of sh&t. Where & when do they do it. Anne McCaffrey doesn't say & I can't find any reference to it on the net.:confused1: :confused1:


----------



## poohdog

Valanita said:


> I am re-reading all the Anne McCaffrey Pern series, the books about the dragons. Something puzzles me though, the dragons are big & eat about once every 7 days, they eat herdbeast (cattle), they hunt & kill them. Nowhere does it say when they need to deficate. An animal that size even if it only goes once in 7 days or so must leave an awfully big pile of sh&t. Where & when do they do it. Anne McCaffrey doesn't say & I can't find any reference to it on the net.:confused1: :confused1:


*What's your problem?...It's a book.

Same with the movies...when ever did you see Nicole Kidman or Shrek take a dump? *


----------



## Valanita

poohdog said:


> *What's your problem?...It's a book.
> 
> Same with the movies...when ever did you see Nicole Kidman or Shrek take a dump? *


My problem is she mentions the humans needing the 'necessary', but no mention of dragons going at all. There is one reference to it, someone says Dragons are not herdbeasts that need mucking out & thats it. Sadly I may never know as she died in 2011.
Just wondered if anyone else had given it thought.


----------



## moggiemum

maybe it's used up in fuel , you know all that fire  could be though

a pigeon pooping on head is one thing but sir dragon, oh dear....................:scared:

[youtube_browser]g7Wc9kNjaYE[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Holtie

Watching BBC News and it has just shown a news presenter in Androssan on the sea front - one minute they are saying that members of the public should stay away from the water's edge for fear of being caught by the waves and there he is standing right there!!


----------



## Valanita

Holtie said:


> Watching BBC News and it has just shown a news presenter in Androssan on the sea front - one minute they are saying that members of the public should stay away from the water's edge for fear of being caught by the waves and there he is standing right there!!


That's just plain daft.:confused1:


----------



## moggiemum

Holtie said:


> Watching BBC News and it has just shown a news presenter in Androssan on the sea front - one minute they are saying that members of the public should stay away from the water's edge for fear of being caught by the waves and there he is standing right there!!


i know :scared: it's not funny but my mate said he woulda laughed if the wave had come over the police car - not really but i couldn't believe it when the police man was saying that they were strongly warning young people to stay well away just after he had described the waves as "awesome":confused1:


----------



## Holtie

Valanita said:


> That's just plain daft.:confused1:





moggiemum said:


> i know :scared: it's not funny but my mate said he woulda laughed if the wave had come over the police car - not really but i couldn't believe it when the police man was saying that they were strongly warning young people to stay well away just after he had described the waves as "awesome":confused1:


PLONKERS!!


----------



## myshkin

Loving the new username, Holtie!


----------



## Royoyo




----------



## delca1

Now that is clever! 
It's like when wheels go so fast they look like they are going backwards


----------



## Holtie

myshkin said:


> Loving the new username, Holtie!


Thank you!! :thumbup:

I have 'Welshie' to thank!!


----------



## Mulish

Royoyo said:


>


That there be witchcraft, surely?


----------



## Waterlily

Royoyo said:


>


lol thats trippy


----------



## ForestWomble

Am very very tired today.
So tired I can barely keep my eyes open! 

Fell asleep for the last hour and woke with a stiff neck and feeling horribly confused and dazed, plus still fighting to keep my eyes open.

Think I'll be going to bed early tonight.


----------



## cheekyscrip

Holtie! I barely remember usernames! and I am totally confused now!!!

WHo were you in previous incarnation???:scared:


PS off "budgies duty" now...will miss those lil pests!...they are dirty lil things must say!!! but they are beautiful...(had 14 birds to lok after..fortunately in friends home!)..


Communion place booked..birthday party for dd sorted...new stuff from sales hunted down...tickets for dions got..good day!


----------



## Holtie

cheekyscrip said:


> *Holtie! I barely remember usernames! and I am totally confused now!!!
> 
> WHo were you in previous incarnation???:scared:*
> 
> PS off "budgies duty" now...will miss those lil pests!...they are dirty lil things must say!!! but they are beautiful...(had 14 birds to lok after..fortunately in friends home!)..
> 
> Communion place booked..birthday party for dd sorted...new stuff from sales hunted down...tickets for dions got..good day!


Hey, don't be scared - I'm not THAT scary, am I?!  No, I have sent you a visitor message to explain!! 

I do NOT want to know what I was in a past life but if I were a bird, I hope I sh*t on people who had p'd me off!!


----------



## emma20

just testing something


----------



## emma20

testing again


----------



## moggiemum

haha the crown of wisdom is not imparting it's knowledge yet, patience my child


----------



## emma20

moggiemum said:


> haha the crown of wisdom is not imparting it's knowledge yet, patience my child


definitely not, it worked


----------



## moggiemum

Animallover26 said:


> Am very very tired today.
> So tired I can barely keep my eyes open!
> 
> Fell asleep for the last hour and woke with a stiff neck and feeling horribly confused and dazed, plus still fighting to keep my eyes open.
> 
> Think I'll be going to bed early tonight.


i hope you feel better after a good sleep , not affected by bright lights i hope , no rash on arm , good get some sleep , it might be that heavy crown you wearing on your head


----------



## ForestWomble

moggiemum said:


> i hope you feel better after a good sleep , not affected by bright lights i hope , no rash on arm , good get some sleep , it might be that heavy crown you wearing on your head


Got a good nights sleep, still feel tired but no where near so bad as yesterday, so that is very good! :thumbup:
I think I know what is causing it, just hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Kitty_pig

*sneaks in* Hi Im on the hubbys computer which I havent been able to use since he got me a kindle fire for xmas! There is no kindle fire PF app :crying: Hope everyone is well *sneaks out* x


----------



## moggiemum

whispers quietly hi kitty pig


----------



## Holtie

Kitty_pig said:


> *sneaks in* Hi Im on the hubbys computer which I havent been able to use since he got me a kindle fire for xmas! There is no kindle fire PF app :crying: Hope everyone is well *sneaks out* x


Don't sneak out for too long - missing your spesh words!!


----------



## Kitty_pig

Holtie said:


> Don't sneak out for too long - missing your spesh words!!


:lol: I has missed imparting my spesh words of wisdom recently too Holtie.....have I missed many bumholes?

*whispers* HIYA MM!!!!!! *whispers*


----------



## moggiemum

i got called moggiebum yesterday , i think it was on purrpoise too so i called her muleass back


----------



## Holtie

Kitty_pig said:


> :lol: I has missed imparting my spesh words of wisdom recently too Holtie.....*have I missed many bumholes?*
> 
> *whispers* HIYA MM!!!!!! *whispers*


Oh, Kitty_pig, it's good to have you back!!

I haven't noticed any - not that I make a point of looking!!


----------



## Kitty_pig

Holtie said:


> Oh, Kitty_pig, it's good to have you back!!
> 
> I haven't noticed any - not that I make a point of looking!!


:lol: see thats why I'm actually needed here......to spot bumholes a mile away! :lol:

MM I think you should follow holties lead and change thy name, moggiebum sounds amazeballs to me! :lol:


----------



## Lavenderb

Kitty_pig said:


> :lol: I has missed imparting my spesh words of wisdom recently too Holtie.....have I missed many bumholes?
> 
> *whispers* HIYA MM!!!!!! *whispers*


Lookie here ladyyyyy....we ain't having none of them bumholes on this thread....a$$holes yes but no bumholes :hand: :wink:


----------



## moggiemum

Kitty_pig said:


> :lol: see thats why I'm actually needed here......to spot bumholes a mile away! :lol:
> 
> MM I think you should follow holties lead and change thy name, moggiebum sounds amazeballs to me! :lol:


kitty pig i am changing my name soon i hope from moggiemum to moggiesmum


----------



## Kitty_pig

Lavenderb said:


> Lookie here ladyyyyy....we ain't having none of them bumholes on this thread....a$$holes yes but no bumholes :hand: :wink:


:lol: theres always a place on a thread for bumholes Lavs :lol: x


----------



## cheekyscrip

talking about bumholes...
I spent entire evening checking flights to Gdansk for summer...and proudly showed OH what I found...


then he decided to spend few more hours just to see whether he can find something else!!!


and NO! HE CANT!!!





OBVIOUSLY!!!


----------



## moggiemum

what a bummer cheekys


----------



## Royoyo

Why did I think the 30 day squat challenge was a good idea!? I'm only on day 4 and I can just about walk! It hurts to stand up, I had trouble getting down the stairs this morning lol :crying:


----------



## suzy93074

cheekyscrip said:


> talking about bumholes...
> I spent entire evening checking flights to Gdansk for summer...and proudly showed OH what I found...
> 
> then he decided to spend few more hours just to see whether he can find something else!!!
> 
> and NO! HE CANT!!!
> 
> OBVIOUSLY!!!


That would SOOOOOOO annoy me!!!:hand::hand:


----------



## moggiemum




----------



## moggiemum

this is weird


----------



## Valanita

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tincan

Royoyo said:


> Why did I think the 30 day squat challenge was a good idea!? I'm only on day 4 and I can just about walk! It hurts to stand up, I had trouble getting down the stairs this morning lol :crying:


Iv'e been squatting all day ...... Agony i can tell you .... sadly twas only on the throne .... i have an upset tum


----------



## moggiemum

oops i pressed the like in a fit of giggles , i mean my finger slipped , hope you all better now


----------



## Valanita

Off to bed, night, night all you night owls.


----------



## cheekyscrip

morn all!!!


after sleepless night I finally managed to book the flights!!!

Yay!!Luton! Be prepared!!....We are coming!!



Decided not tofly from Spain..will not dare to get our car through there..not with kids and plane to catch...
yes ,it is THAT BAD...
if you have number plate from Gibraltar you are free game...and police will put their part in too..
They can detain and keep you for no reason, demand affine (read: ransom)..you pay or car us taken...(and put in the compound, anything they can take off taken off)...


you can complain to EU...but look..they already said : the border queues are fine by them???






so I am going to UK and then homeland...and then short stay in UK on the way back!!!



Anything amazing in Luton?


----------



## suzy93074

moggiemum said:


> this is weird


oohhhhh how bizzare !!!


----------



## moggiemum

cheekyscrip said:


> morn all!!!
> 
> after sleepless night I finally managed to book the flights!!!
> 
> Yay!!Luton! Be prepared!!....We are coming!!
> 
> Decided not tofly from Spain..will not dare to get our car through there..not with kids and plane to catch...
> yes ,it is THAT BAD...
> if you have number plate from Gibraltar you are free game...and police will put their part in too..
> They can detain and keep you for no reason, demand affine (read: ransom)..you pay or car us taken...(and put in the compound, anything they can take off taken off)...
> 
> you can complain to EU...but look..they already said : the border queues are fine by them???
> 
> so I am going to UK and then homeland...and then short stay in UK on the way back!!!
> 
> Anything amazing in Luton?


you soon !


----------



## Mulish

moggiemum said:


> i got called moggiebum yesterday , i think it was on purrpoise too so i called her muleass back


Nooo, the m and b keys are very close together and it's an easy typo to make :yesnod:


----------



## moggiemum

ahhh that was what happened , flounces , im still calling you muleass , hehe , i thought you werent speaking to me anymore , i got all sad yeay your back , let the fun begin , but i have to go soon , you can start without me


----------



## Mulish

moggiemum said:


> ahhh that was what happened , flounces , im still calling you muleass , hehe , i thought you werent speaking to me anymore , i got all sad yeay your back , let the fun begin , but i have to go soon , you can start without me


You flounced and then returned? Is it a bounce-flounce?

I come and go as I please with neither thought nor care for other's plans. I'm very much like a cat in that way. Also, I'm easily bribed with tuna.

I'd love to stick around but I've just found a really nice sun patch to stretch out in, weather report says it will be short-lived so I must make use of it whilst I can. And it's right in the way of a door - bonus!

I hope we'll meet again soon, boggiemum :w00t:


----------



## Royoyo

This woman is crazy  Lasange in the dishwasher :laugh::laugh::laugh:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1437375809813126


----------



## Mulish

Royoyo said:


> This woman is crazy  Lasange in the dishwasher :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1437375809813126


Yep, everyone knows you only use the dishwasher to make vodka cocktails 

How to make a perfect vodka cocktail - in your dishwasher! | Mail Online


----------



## Royoyo

Mulish said:


> Yep, everyone knows you only use the dishwasher to make vodka cocktails
> 
> How to make a perfect vodka cocktail - in your dishwasher! | Mail Online


 I want, I want, I want, I wanttttttttttttttttttt!


----------



## Mulish

Royoyo said:


> I want, I want, I want, I wanttttttttttttttttttt!


I know! I don't even drink vodka usually but the After Eights one is making me want a dishwasher just to try it.


----------



## moggiemum

i surprised the lady even has a dishwasher i mean thats wot men are for:wink: , well not mine -he breaks everything 
but get rid of dishwasher-not hubbie , it will save you money,


----------



## moggiemum

i surprised the lady even has a dishwasher i mean thats wot men are for:wink: , well not mine -he breaks everything 
but get rid of dishwasher-not hubbie , it will save you money,

muleass your doggie has beautiful eyes:001_tt1:


----------



## Mulish

moggiemum said:


> i surprised the lady even has a dishwasher i mean thats wot men are for:wink: , well not mine -he breaks everything
> but get rid of dishwasher-not hubbie , it will save you money,
> 
> muleass your doggie has beautiful eyes:001_tt1:


Why thank you, bummy! Alas he uses them for eeevil purposes such as extra treat gain, 5 more minutes of fetch and chest rubs that go on so long I lose all feeling in my fingers. He is a bad, bad dog :nonod:


----------



## moggiemum

yes Egyptian eyes have the power mulear$e ,...aww i didn't mean it im gonna call you mulishious , well only today , i might call you sumthing else tomorrow


----------



## Mulish

moggiemum said:


> yes Egyptian eyes have the power mulear$e ,...aww i didn't mean it im gonna call you mulishious , well only today , i might call you sumthing else tomorrow


I think Flamingoes was calling me mushface or something a little while ago. I will respond to most names, though. Especially if you're calling me because you've made me a nice cup of tea 

I look forward to what tomorrow brings. It's only a day away...


----------



## Royoyo

I have 2 complaints today.

Some people really do post the most pointless SH*T ever on Facebook. Some girl I know mopped her floor and then uploaded a picture of her mopped floor saying she had mopped her floor . Wow, unfriended!

The other thing is I'm so fed up with being single. I'm lonely and I need some excitement in my life!! Is there any tornados or anything around the North West today?










Ok, I'm done. :lol::lol:


----------



## moggiemum

we love you royoyo

not sure if this will help cheer you up but it did me 
http://faithtap.com/874/christian-dads-experience-what-it-feels-like-to-give-birth/#t


----------



## suzy93074

Well I can safely say im cheered up now!!!!!!

Cos its nearllyyyy HOMEEEEE TIMMEEEEEEE 


*oh yeah baby oh yeah babbbyyyyyyyyy - doing a little dance round the desk*


----------



## moggiemum

Mulish said:


> I think Flamingoes was calling me mushface or something a little while ago. I will respond to most names, though. Especially if you're calling me because you've made me a nice cup of tea
> 
> I look forward to what tomorrow brings. It's only a day away...


i will call you Coolish today now how many sugars ,milk?


----------



## Mulish

moggiemum said:


> i will call you Coolish today now how many sugars ,milk?


 Hmm, suits me 

No sugar and just a splash of skimmed milk, please, mugglemum 

Royoyo, I've not mopped my floor today (or ever, thinking about it). Thought you'd want to be kept informed :thumbup1:


----------



## moggiemum

Mulish said:


> Hmm, suits me
> 
> No sugar and just a splash of skimmed milk, please, mugglemum
> 
> Royoyo, I've not mopped my floor today (or ever, thinking about it). Thought you'd want to be kept informed :thumbup1:


everyday im muggleing muggleing muggleing - i cant get the shuffling song outta my head today, and i don't even know the next line 

breaking news - my cousin's young son is in silent witness tonight at 9pm and tomorrow night as well , he is playing Benneto the young boy


----------



## Royoyo

Oh my God. What happened to romance .

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=650311051693104

''When you talked to me at walmart'' hahahahaha :crying:

Sorry if this offends anyone but it made me lmao.


----------



## Blackcats

1000th poster. 

I am sad, lol.


----------



## moggiemum

haha i just racked my brains as to wear you got that info ....doh ...found it 

and to celebrate ...................







.. i love number 10 du du dut ......du du dut.....du du dutdutdut.......


----------



## Blackcats

Number 6 but you'd have to dress like the doc to give it a bigger effect.


----------



## Holtie

Blackcats said:


> 1000th poster.
> 
> I am sad, lol.


Bet you were watching this thread and ready to pounce at the correct time!!!! 

I post on one thread and mine was 666th!!

S'pose I am a :devil:


----------



## Blackcats

Haha, well....

I am a big loser but hopefully not that much. 

Well just don't go around poking people with the pitchfork then. A jab in the backside wouldn't be pleasant. 

And I only have a wooden spoon for beating naughty people. You best not put me down in place.


----------



## cheekyscrip

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1517477_687682944586959_144817681_n.png

http://goo.gl/AWFMXc

just perfect design! no more baskets!


----------



## moggiemum

brilliant ,sofa , cats , ipad, can i have a bottle o wine as well purrfect , i love sisi


----------



## moggiemum

right im in danger of talking to myself here but here goes ,

parents good education is important


----------



## emma20

Last night I went upstairs to go to bed and forgot my corn snakes pinky so I shouted down to my mum to get me one out of the freezer as she was coming up, she came up and said they were all stuck together and she couldn't separate them so I'd have to go down and get one, she'd left them on the table, I came down and it was the mince on the table :lol:


----------



## suzy93074

Hmmnmmmm my friend / work colleague had a dream about me at the weekend !! - said it was awful - I had 2 weeks to live and we had a leaving party for me cos I finished work and I did a video message for her which she watched after I died !!! she said it was really sad and she woke up all out of sorts!! :skep::skep::skep::skep::skep:

Hope its not a premonition!!:yikes:


----------



## Holtie

suzy93074 said:


> Hmmnmmmm my friend / work colleague had a dream about me at the weekend !! - said it was awful - I had 2 weeks to live and we had a leaving party for me cos I finished work and I did a video message for her which she watched after I died !!! she said it was really sad and she woke up all out of sorts!! :skep::skep::skep::skep::skep:
> 
> Hope its not a premonition!!:yikes:


Hmmm! I would rather not have heard this if it was about me!! Cheers, thanks, that's really made my day!! 
I hope it isn't either!!


----------



## Bloodraine5252

moggiemum said:


> right im in danger of talking to myself here but here goes ,
> 
> parents good education is important


Maybe she meant to say that


----------



## suzy93074

Holtie said:


> Hmmm! I would rather not have heard this if it was about me!! Cheers, thanks, that's really made my day!!
> I hope it isn't either!!


I know!!! I said oh right cheers!!! pmsl!! we have had a laugh about it really  and we looked up what it meant as in someone dying in your dream and it means the end of something in real life or the start of something new? - hehe:


----------



## Royoyo

This creeped me out a lot :scared:

The Mysterious Case of Elisa Lam - The Vigilant Citizen


----------



## emma20

Royoyo said:


> This creeped me out a lot :scared:
> 
> The Mysterious Case of Elisa Lam - The Vigilant Citizen


 I know where you've been lurking


----------



## Royoyo

emma20 said:


> I know where you've been lurking


Haha shhhhh!


----------



## cheekyscrip

very strange indeed!..poor girl...


----------



## moggiemum

very very sad  and just a bit suspect


----------



## ItsonlyChris

_ I keep taking selfies whilst I'm in a Morphsuit_


----------



## moggiemum

you can't say that without backing it up chris show


----------



## cheekyscrip

new fridge!!!Yay!!! this time I picked it..so it will open on the right side and have big freezer....not just silly ice tray!
OH picked the last one...selfish men!

the old one was a nightmare..stubbing my toe al the time...


THE WITCH is DEAD!!!



long life new fridge...

(my shiny baby arrives tomorrow!!!...just to good to be true...)




I confused poor guy in the shop asking for "self cleaning one"..


he murmured he only has No frost ones...
(this is what I meant!! I cannot expect it will clean spilled milk an leaky yoghurts?)..

but he agreed it would have been lovely....and self cleaning oven - even better!!


----------



## delca1

Both my fridges are 'no frost' and are brilliant but a self cleaning one would be fantastic 
Why has no-one invented one yet??


----------



## Mirx3

delca1 said:


> Both my fridges are 'no frost' and are brilliant but a self cleaning one would be fantastic
> Why has no-one invented one yet??


dunno if it's true or not, but article from 2011 says UK researchers are working on it... though with what they are trying to do I am sure it would costs a LOT of cash.

Let the fridge clean itself out | Kitchen Gadgets - CNET Blogs


----------



## Valanita

delca1 said:


> Both my fridges are 'no frost' and are brilliant but a self cleaning one would be fantastic
> Why has no-one invented one yet??


Good idea! Manufacturers take note.


----------



## delca1

Mirx3 said:


> dunno if it's true or not, but article from 2011 says UK researchers are working on it... though with what they are trying to do I am sure it would costs a LOT of cash.
> 
> Let the fridge clean itself out | Kitchen Gadgets - CNET Blogs


Very clever but I don't have a problem with the food its the spills that drive me mad especially where the milk is. I need some device to mop up really...


----------



## Mirx3

delca1 said:


> Very clever but I don't have a problem with the food its the spills that drive me mad especially where the milk is. I need some device to mop up really...


Yeah with you there, except our mess is usually pickled veggies being spilled from the lid not being sealed properly... which smells horrible.


----------



## Valanita

delca1 said:


> Very clever but I don't have a problem with the food *its the spills that drive me mad especially where the milk is*. I need some device to mop up really...


We buy the supermarket milk, 2 ltr & Tesco has the screw type plastic bottles, these very rarely leak & we store them flat in our fridge as well. The one we are using goes into the door pocket upright.


----------



## MoggyBaby

Derek & I were looking at fridge freezers yesterday as our is starting to show its age now.

Looking is great fun but also very sad when you see the gorgeous big double-door styles that you simply do not have the space for!!


----------



## westie~ma

MoggyBaby said:


> Derek & I were looking at fridge freezers yesterday as our is starting to show its age now.
> 
> Looking is great fun but also very sad when you see the gorgeous big double-door styles that you simply do not have the space for!!


Yeah MB, they look v nice but I often wonder about the freezer bit whether it's big enough


----------



## Valanita

For years we had various chest freezers, they lived in our front porch. then OH had the brilliant idea of getting two low upright freezers in the same space, they fit OK but we've found, because they have draws instead of a large space, you can't get anywhere near as much in them. Not a good idea, like so many of his ideas!


----------



## Guest

MoggyBaby said:


> Looking is great fun but also very sad when you see the gorgeous big double-door styles that you simply do not have the space for!!


I would love a big american style fridge freezer...one day!!!


----------



## cheekyscrip

jon bda said:


> I would love a big american style fridge freezer...one day!!!


are things at home that BAD?

my baby just arrived..shiny and white..smells GOOD!!!...

Here is to you , kid!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby

cheekyscrip said:


> are things at home that BAD?
> 
> my baby just arrived..shiny and white..smells GOOD!!!...
> 
> Here is to you , kid!!!


Ahem!!! Photographs please.

Forum rules lady. All new 'babies' must have their piccie submitted. :lol:

.


----------



## cheekyscrip

MoggyBaby said:


> Ahem!!! Photographs please.
> 
> Forum rules lady. All new 'babies' must have their piccie submitted. :lol:
> 
> .


my phone is not that smart..but kids have ipads so will send you one!!!

(I have camera..but import takes forever!!!and iI lost the cable somewhere..)


----------



## moggiemum

cheekyscrip said:


> my phone is not that smart..but kids have ipads so will send you one!!!
> 
> (I have camera..but import takes forever!!!and iI lost the cable somewhere..)


get pic from online catalogue if you can find same model and copy and paste ,

i need new fridge, mine leaks and freezes up way too quickly, my kitchen is like a white goods scrapyard atm


----------



## moggiemum

brilliant


----------



## Valanita

I just ordered a Cath Kidston bag & wallet from the web site in the sale. Was going to give him the money for them as I used our joint card, but OH said he'd pay & I could have them as a belated Christmas present as he got me nowt for Christmas.:sneaky2:


----------



## moggiemum

i love it , will really suit you too  very sweet of your oh even though he needed a wee nudge


----------



## Valanita

I only hope those aren't the sizes, else that wallet is not going to fit in that bag.


----------



## moggiemum

oops i meant to say nudge not judge , where is my mind , im going to be mum to new tabby babby this time tomorrow , i cant wait but my brain is all over the place atm so excited


----------



## Valanita

moggiemum said:


> oops i meant to say nudge not judge , where is my mind , im going to be mum to new tabby babby this time tomorrow , i cant wait but my brain is all over the place atm so excited


I knew what you meant, easy to hit the wrong key & not notice. I do it all the time.


----------

